# Show your Damasko! Thread 1 CLOSED



## Shawn Lee

As I'm considering Damasko watches for my next purchase, I thought it would be nice if there is a thread to consolidate photos of Damasko watches to showcase how their watches are suited for different occasion/dresscode. It may benefit others who may be considering Damasko as their next watch!  I'm not sure if there's already a Damasko thread like this, but if there is, mods please do not hesitate to delete this thread! 

I do not have a Damasko watch, I can't start the ball rolling so please do not blame me! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Jan_DK

My DA37 on a Fortis rubber strap. Love this watch!


----------



## johnnycasaba

My DA46:


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ck1109

My Damasko DA36:











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## SangWoo

Hi!!

My damasko DA37 DA47 DC56

The first posting...​


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## urtenmurtel

love this thread, thanks for posting.

The 37's here on white straps look very sweet!


----------



## spm17

So much AWESOME in this thread.  Here's the crown jewel of my collection....DA44 Black. :-!









-Shawn


----------



## //Napoleon//

spm17 said:


> So much AWESOME in this thread.  Here's the crown jewel of my collection....DA44 Black. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> -Shawn


Is the red dot on the bezel luminous?


----------



## Shawn Lee

Wow wow wow! Thank you all for being so sporting! Keep the pictures coming in!


----------



## pisar

Damasko DA36.
The most beautiful picture of this watch ever (not mine picture).
I bought my first Damasko when i saw it.


----------



## spm17

//Napoleon// said:


> Is the red dot on the bezel luminous?


No...red dot is definitely not luminous.


----------



## mrlongtree

All stunning watches, congratulations gents on such fine timepieces.


----------



## akitadog

Although I have owned the DA-36 and the DA-46, this is my current and only Damasko. DC-66Si. An absolutely awesome watch, now on a BC rubber strap. And just so you all know, This strap is 22mm at the watch end and 20mm at the buckle end. I used the original Damasko buckle on the rubber strap. Works the same for the DA-46. 20mm at the watch end and 18mm at the buckle end and you can use the original Damasko hardened buckle. You just need to buy the right size of strap for your watch.

Regards,

Akitadog,

From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## MJL944

pisar said:


> Damasko DA36.
> The most beautiful picture of this watch ever (not mine picture).
> I bought my first Damasko when i saw it.
> 
> View attachment 1354514


Ha ha, me too!


----------



## MJL944

SangWoo said:


> Hi!!
> 
> My damasko DA37 DA47 DC56
> 
> The first posting...​


Hi SangWoo

I love the DA47 with the red second hand and red bezel pip. I have always fancied that combination. If its not too impolite to ask, was it a an expensive modification?

I noticed that in some of your photos the DA47 also has the original black seconds hand!


----------



## tyclu

DC67...


----------



## David Woo

da46:


----------



## Ken123

Here is the DA36 I bought two months ago and have worn just about every day since. I love it.

--Ken


----------



## daddycool

Beautiful DC-66


----------



## Robotaz

*Show your Damasko!*



tyclu said:


> DC67...


I've been noticing lately that the DC67 seems to be a great style for all kinds of NATOs.


----------



## Shawn Lee

akitadog said:


> Although I have owned the DA-36 and the DA-46, this is my current and only Damasko. DC-66Si. An absolutely awesome watch, now on a BC rubber strap.


I like it with the rubber strap. Don't usually get to see it around!


----------



## sean_mcq

DA44


----------



## pisar

Damasko DA46


----------



## Vig2000

Damasko DC67Si Black:


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## Shawn Lee

The white dials somehow captures my attention all the time!


----------



## Robotaz

Vig2000 said:


> Damasko DC67Si Black:


Would love to see more pics!


----------



## tobitas

DC66 black on rubber


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Cursor




----------



## akitadog

Vig2000,

Wow, I like the looks of the DC-67Si. The red second hand shows much better on the white background. Very nice.

Akitadog,

From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Fortuna

akitadog said:


> Although I have owned the DA-36 and the DA-46, this is my current and only Damasko. DC-66Si. An absolutely awesome watch, now on a BC rubber strap.


on your wrist the lug on left side looks thicker than the lug on right side? Strange! Very strange!









i love this vintage pilot´s strap. Where do you got it?


----------



## ahkeelt

Fortuna said:


> on your wrist the lug on left side looks thicker than the lug on right side? Strange! Very strange!
> 
> View attachment 1363714


Optical illusion is what I think it is....
Just like the indentation on the strap seem to be changing shape as you move down to the strap....


----------



## dhtjr

ahkeelt said:


> Optical illusion is what I think it is....
> Just like the indentation on the strap seem to be changing shape as you move down to the strap....


Probably an optical illusion. But I think there was a recent incident of mis-machined lugs on a Damasko, resulting in differing thicknesses. I think it was posted on this forum, so a search should bring it up.


----------



## rlane81

ahkeelt said:


> View attachment 1360575


Nice! What strap do you have on there?


----------



## ahkeelt

Strap == BONETTO CINTURINI
I have to tell you - having thoughts of DA44 black now..........ugh


----------



## rlane81

ahkeelt said:


> *Strap == BONETTO CINTURINI*
> 
> I have to tell you - having thoughts of DA44 black now..........ugh


Thanks? Do you know if it's the 270 model? Also, did you leave the polished buckle on there?

I'm looking to get that strap but I think I'm gonna try and find a bead blasted buckle in 20mm.


----------



## akitadog

Good Evening,

Just playing around today. Here is a picture of what I take with me when I am outdoors hiking. Also take other gear, but this with my survival hip pack have all the required basics for a day hike. Sorry for the poor image quality, but I had to reduce the file size to less than 250k as required by the upload function.

Regards,

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Robotaz

akitadog said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Just playing around today. Here is a picture of what I take with me when I am outdoors hiking. Also take other gear, but this with my survival hip pack have all the required basics for a day hike. Sorry for the poor image quality, but I had to reduce the file size to less than 250k as required by the uoload function.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


I thought you sold the Si.


----------



## teecook

Here is my DC 56


----------



## ahkeelt

rlane81 said:


> Thanks? Do you know if it's the 270 model? Also, did you leave the polished buckle on there?
> 
> I'm looking to get that strap but I think I'm gonna try and find a bead blasted buckle in 20mm.


yes thats the one...


----------



## progman2000

Robotaz said:


> I thought you sold the Si.


He had second thoughts, when I was getting ready to pounce I might add.

Still interested if you change your mind!



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2

DA35 Black (since sold):



DA36:



DA47:


----------



## akitadog

Robotaz,

I was going to, but then had second thoughts. It is such a nice watch, and I really love Damasko watches. I guess I will have to save up and wait a while to get a Sinn UX. 

Akitadog, 

From the now sunny and cold West coast of BC Canada


----------



## akitadog

Fortuna,

It is an optical illusion. I measured the lugs. Both the same. I think this happens when you take a picture with a cell phone and it is at a bit of an angle.

Regards,

Akitadog, From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Duchess

Hey what strap is on the DC56 black. That combo looks so good.

Thanks



SangWoo said:


> Hi!!
> 
> My damasko DA37 DA47 DC56
> 
> The first posting...​


----------



## Mr.Mayer

Hi guys,

just got my new DA 37 - Klassische Drei-Zeiger-Modelle - Drei-Zeiger-Uhren - Modelle | Damasko

what you think about it? I think too small...

My new Vortex Professional look better


----------



## CM HUNTER

Mr.Mayer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just got my new DA 37 - Klassische Drei-Zeiger-Modelle - Drei-Zeiger-Uhren - Modelle | Damasko
> 
> what you think about it? I think too small...
> 
> My new Vortex Professional look better
> 
> View attachment 1373152
> View attachment 1373153
> View attachment 1373154
> View attachment 1373155
> View attachment 1373156
> View attachment 1373157
> View attachment 1373158
> View attachment 1373159
> View attachment 1373160
> View attachment 1373162
> View attachment 1373163
> View attachment 1373164
> View attachment 1373165
> View attachment 1373166
> View attachment 1373167
> View attachment 1373168


DA47 or DA373 would have easily given you the larger size you obviously go for. 2mm makes a difference with watches.


----------



## tiger roach

Mr. M, I don't think it looks too small. Just small_er_ than your other watches.

Nice pics!


----------



## catlike

I agree with Tiger, it only seems small compared to the others.

I think it looks good on your wrist and is a nice almost elegant change up from your two _very_ sports style Dievas watches with the thick numbered bezels, whilst still keeping excellent legibility. If you had gone for the DA47 or even the 373, yes they are bigger but also similar to what you already have.

Of course the Sinn is a very different watch altogether......


----------



## bvc2005

I think it looks fine...more than fine. It's got great wrist-presence without being overpowering. The dial is crisp and has awesome legibility. A "Dam"-asko looking piece if you ask me. Enjoy it!


Mr.Mayer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just got my new DA 37 - Klassische Drei-Zeiger-Modelle - Drei-Zeiger-Uhren - Modelle | Damasko
> 
> what you think about it? I think too small...
> 
> My new Vortex Professional look better


----------



## DesertDweller

Here is a poor cell phone image of my DA46. It is back on its original band. I had been using an RAF-style strap (black or black with gray stripes), but I noticed I was starting to get some very tiny, pinhole-sized shiny marks on the case back. The beginnings of "NATO rash," maybe? :-s

At any rate, I think it looks nice on the OEM strap. Comfortable, too, at least until summer hits.


----------



## urtenmurtel

Totally agree, the 37 is what it is (and its my favorite of the 3X) but no way its objectively too small on you. Hope you find to enjoy it (or try 373)!


----------



## Will_f

Not sure if I posted this one yet.


----------



## CM HUNTER

DesertDweller said:


> Here is a poor cell phone image of my DA46. It is back on its original band. I had been using an RAF-style strap (black or black with gray stripes), but I noticed I was starting to get some very tiny, pinhole-sized shiny marks on the case back. The beginnings of "NATO rash," maybe? :-s
> 
> At any rate, I think it looks nice on the OEM strap. Comfortable, too, at least until summer hits.
> 
> View attachment 1375217


I've heard the problem of NATO rash on watches before and have seen pictures. I'm thinking about having a custom shell cordovan one piece strap made. It's really thin and supple. I wonder if it would have the same effect on a caseback, or if it's the texture of the nylon that causes the damage.


----------



## tibertov




----------



## ahkeelt

Oh that looks good..... not as busy as I had thought. Please post wrist shots and other shots too
thank you


----------



## DesertDweller

CM HUNTER said:


> I've heard the problem of NATO rash on watches before and have seen pictures. I'm thinking about having a custom shell cordovan one piece strap made. It's really thin and supple. I wonder if it would have the same effect on a caseback, or if it's the texture of the nylon that causes the damage.


I have read elsewhere on this site the theory that the strap material under the caseback traps grit between the strap and the back. Thus, the rash is the result of abrasion on the caseback by the tiny but hard grit. Living in the desert SW, there is grit aplenty. When I read this theory, I decided to rinse the RAF strap and DA46 each night in the hopes that would remove any grit. Nonetheless, I still noticed the tiny shiny spots. What I cannot be certain of, however, is whether those marks were there prior to the rinsing regimen. I just wasn't paying that close of attention.


----------



## sduford

tibertov said:


>


That's a great angle, really makes the watch standout, superb.


----------



## progman2000

This is my newly acquired DC67si. Don't much care for the stock Damasko strap, had planned to put it on an Isofrane but this Crown & Buckle strap was so much more comfortable.



















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeMaNiC

I love that 363 posted above^ Great watch!! Thanks for the pic *tibertov*.


----------



## Monocrom

Unfortunate how the DA34 seems to get no love. But keep the great pics coming guys.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

DA37 by day and with the lume freshly charged:


----------



## tibertov

One more pic.


----------



## TimeMaNiC

Sweet watch! It's awesome. ^


----------



## LH2

This new-to-me DA37 Black arrived today. I like!


----------



## Bwana1

LH2 said:


> This new-to-me DA37 Black arrived today. I like!


Looks great, the case offsets the dial nicely.


----------



## Shawn Lee

LH2 said:


> This new-to-me DA37 Black arrived today. I like!


Looks really awesome!


----------



## dgrasparil

tibertov said:


> One more pic.
> View attachment 1378832


Hello, noob question, but does the inner bezel on this model move? It's just that I don't see a second crown (which I usually notice on watches with moving inner bezels)...


----------



## rationaltime

dgrasparil said:


> Hello, noob question, but does the inner bezel on this model move? It's just that I don't see a second crown (which I usually notice on watches with moving inner bezels)...


The numbered ring dial above the dial is fixed in position.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## dgrasparil

rationaltime said:


> The numbered ring dial above the dial is fixed in position.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks very much, rationaltime!


----------



## StufflerMike

It is no inner bezel, just the rehaut.


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## birdynamnam

Hi To everyone on WUS,

It's my first post here.
I've spend some time here looking at those beautiful german watches.
This decide me to join the band along with this little Damasko ...

The light was fine this afternoon in the garden





In the last rays of light ...







Hope you like.

Regards from france


----------



## watchcrank_tx

birdynamnam said:


> Hi To everyone on WUS,
> 
> It's my first post here.
> I've spend some time here looking at those beautiful german watches.
> This decide me to join the band along with this little Damasko ...
> Hope you like.
> 
> Regards from france


Great first post. Congratulations on the beautiful photographs and the beautiful watch. Bienvenue à Watchuseek!


----------



## ahkeelt

I am a bit surprised - we have not seen a DA 373 much at all ....

Mike S's shot of it in Munich with the upcoming metal bracelet seems divine . . . (you can see that here....
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/munichtime-2013-german-brands-only-news-pics-937335.html)

This below seems to be the only wrist shot I can find ....






(Source: chrono24)


----------



## StufflerMike

ahkeelt said:


> View attachment 1388417
> (Source: chrono24)


Like that pic.


----------



## ahkeelt

Does anyone know if DA 373 above has markers and seconds noted on the inner bezel coated with C1 as well? I cannot seem to find this info anywhere . . .

I cannot tell from this picture from Gnomon website...


----------



## StufflerMike

Looked into the german site which says "Ziffern der Rehaut mit Spezialfarfbe belegt" (which translates into "Numerals on the rehault coated with special colour") and just talked to Konrad. 
The rehaut is not coated with Superluminova. What you detected in the Gnomon pic is kind of a reflection.


----------



## ahkeelt

Mike as always - thanks!


----------



## akitadog

My Damasko DC-66Si on a Navy Blue and Red Nato.

Akitadog, From the mostly WET coast of BC canada


----------



## tibertov




----------



## ahkeelt

tibertov said:


> View attachment 1390627


Slick-pix


----------



## StufflerMike

Great shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robotaz

akitadog said:


> My Damasko DC-66Si on a Navy Blue and Red Nato.
> 
> Akitadog, From the mostly WET coast of BC canada


So it's back off the market again?

Maybe I'm blurring things together, but I thought I just saw you post it a few days ago.


----------



## chiefeng

Here's mine


----------



## tribe125




----------



## progman2000

Loving the DC67si on my Isofrane. Not sure why it took me so long to try the Iso on it. 









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Sent by a horrible app called Tapatalk


----------



## markdeerhunter

This is mine. Can't wait to put a bracelet on it!


----------



## Vig2000

progman2000 said:


> Loving the DC67si on my Isofrane. Not sure why it took me so long to try the Iso on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Mine says hi:


----------



## akitadog

Robotaz,

On, off, now on again. Thought about getting a Sinn UX, but could not keep both watches. Put it up for sale but because I really really like this watch, decided not to sell. Then I got hit by a strata levy for my apartment. Darned upgrades. Now it is for sale to free up some funds to pay for the strata levy. If it does not sell soon, then I will keep it. I really like the watch so keeping it is fine for me as well.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## akitadog

How much you want to bet those marks come off with a micro fiber cloth for cleaning lenses or glasses. I have never seen any kind of marks on my Damasko watches.



DesertDweller said:


> Here is a poor cell phone image of my DA46. It is back on its original band. I had been using an RAF-style strap (black or black with gray stripes), but I noticed I was starting to get some very tiny, pinhole-sized shiny marks on the case back. The beginnings of "NATO rash," maybe? :-s
> 
> At any rate, I think it looks nice on the OEM strap. Comfortable, too, at least until summer hits.
> 
> View attachment 1375217


----------



## tibertov

Damasko on fresh air


----------



## akitadog

Progman2000,

I sure like the looks of The DC-67Si. I tried mine on my Isofrane also, but not sure if I like the DLC buckle with my Dc-66Si. I tried the BC rubber strap, (Picture in this thread I think), which is thinner, and can also use the Damasko Ice Hardened buckle. Both straps are very comfortable and very durable.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## progman2000

akitadog said:


> Progman2000,
> 
> I sure like the looks of The DC-67Si. I tried mine on my Isofrane also, but not sure if I like the DLC buckle with my Dc-66Si. I tried the BC rubber strap, (Picture in this thread I think), which is thinner, and can also use the Damasko Ice Hardened buckle. Both straps are very comfortable and very durable.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


It took a while for me to warm up to the white face. I actually considered asking you if you wanted to do a Dc67 - Dc66 switcheroo since you had mentioned interest in the 67, but I know you've got it on the sales forum and didn't want to be a bad influence.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Prgoman2000,

Tempting thought. But I need to pay down my line of credit for the time being. My apartment strata special levy bill has arrived, and it would be best to pay that off first.

Regards,

Akitadog



akitadog said:


> Progman2000,
> 
> I sure like the looks of The DC-67Si. I tried mine on my Isofrane also, but not sure if I like the DLC buckle with my Dc-66Si. I tried the BC rubber strap, (Picture in this thread I think), which is thinner, and can also use the Damasko Ice Hardened buckle. Both straps are very comfortable and very durable.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## akitadog

Well, now I am back to wearing my DC-66Si. Decided to put it on a Black with Orange and Grey stripe Nato strap while waiting for my Black leather Bund strap to arrive.

Akitadog, From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Robotaz

C'mon man. It's destiny. Give up and wear it like you stole it. The DC66Si is worthy of a lifetime of loyalty from you and the watch. Just enjoy it! Beat on it. 


...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

tibertov said:


> Damasko on fresh air


That's beautiful. My 343 says hi!









...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Feast you Eyes on this combination: Damasko DC-66Si on my new Bund Strap that arrived yesterday. Awesome Black leather Bund with Red stitching. The red stitching is exactly the same as the red on the second hand. The buckle end is 20 mm, so I can later use the Damasko hardened buckle. It is also very comfortable, and although the watch sits higher above your wrist, it does not move around. Throwing a ball will not slam the watch into your hand. Darned nice combo.

Akitadig, From the very WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## sduford

That looks really rugged!


----------



## progman2000

I ended up buying a Sinn rubber strap for my DC67SI. When I had a U1, I had Rich Toshi make a leather strap to fit the large Sinn deployment, and of course ended up flipping the watch with the strap. So I have been meaning to get another deployment at the least but now really fancy the strap on the Dc67, fits it like a glove. 

















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1109

Here's a few more pics of my DA36


----------



## Robotaz

akitadog said:


> Feast you Eyes on this combination: Damasko DC-66Si on my new Bund Strap that arrived yesterday. Awesome Black leather Bund with Red stitching. The red stitching is exactly the same as the red on the second hand. The buckle end is 20 mm, so I can later use the Damasko hardened buckle. It is also very comfortable, and although the watch sits higher above your wrist, it does not move around. Throwing a ball will not slam the watch into your hand. Darned nice combo.
> 
> Akitadig, From the very WET coast of BC Canada


It will look even better when the strap gets some wear on it. Looks great though. I haven't seen that combo, so good job!


----------



## tibertov




----------



## Dr_Fierce

tibertov said:


>


Tibertov! Are you selling that bad boy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tibertov

Yes. You can find him in sale corner on wus. 

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

*Show your Damasko!*

DA36 is in the house...I'm really enjoying this watch. Well done Damasko!


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko & GGB strap...


----------



## uhrentot

My DA 44 black with bracelet and my friends DC 66 black with a very special engraving.


----------



## leicalvr

uhrentot said:


> My DA 44 black with bracelet and my friends DC 66 black with a very special engraving.
> 
> View attachment 1438383
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438382
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438380
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438381


Is that the Damasko bracelet?


----------



## ahkeelt

leicalvr said:


> Is that the Damasko bracelet?


^+1 - what bracelet is that please? Doesn't look like Damasko by the dual ribs on end links. But the fit seems too good to be after market...


----------



## uhrentot

ahkeelt said:


> ^+1 - what bracelet is that please? Doesn't look like Damasko by the dual ribs on end links. But the fit seems too good to be after market...


I'm afraid, i dont know. The watchmaker i ordered this beautiful piece made this possible  It fits almost perfect and it got the same black color like the case, but its not hardened. 
But after more then 1 year of tough wear, there is no problem with the black coating. Ah, and the red color on the dial is luminating.


----------



## Robotaz

Uhrentot, we must know more about the bracelet. Please ask the seller what he sold you. It would help us out tremendously.

Oh, and btw, the watch looks great!


----------



## StufflerMike

leicalvr said:


> Is that the Damasko bracelet?


No.


----------



## whoa

That bracelet really suits it! Wow 

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## uhrentot

Robotaz said:


> Uhrentot, we must know more about the bracelet. Please ask the seller what he sold you. It would help us out tremendously.
> 
> Oh, and btw, the watch looks great!


I'll contact him asap and thank you very much  really love both of them. The DC66 black with the red elements is so awesome!


----------



## ahkeelt

uhrentot said:


> I'll contact him asap and thank you very much  really love both of them. The DC66 black with the red elements is so awesome!


thank you - knowing this bracelet will help a few folks. if it came in steel color of damasko case, and was less than $200 - I am lining up for two!


----------



## ahkeelt

uhrentot - any luck locating or identifying the source of this amazingly well fitted bracelet on the Damaskos you posted? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ahkeelt

The candy and lollipop.


----------



## Robotaz

ahkeelt said:


> uhrentot - any luck locating or identifying the source of this amazingly well fitted bracelet on the Damaskos you posted? Thank you in advance.


LOL, chomping at the bit are we? I'm really curious, too.


----------



## ahkeelt

Right now I am visiting this thread about once every other hour...... yes chomping the entire bit . . . . lol


----------



## ahkeelt

That's a tease  Come on already Uhrentot...


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## petethegreek

Going to show it again...runs amazing- in the past 14 days -3 seconds in total. Picked up a two piece nato for the warmer days to come.


----------



## birdynamnam

What about a Damasko & trees in flower



and , today...


----------



## ahkeelt

The Damaskos....


----------



## uhrentot

hey,
sorry for taking that long, but i dont know where my watchmaker got this bracelet from. I can just tell you that it costs about 250 $ and is from another watch company and not from a strap or bracelet factory. He took it from another watch, but he cant remember the brand.. But there is no name or anything else on my bill. 
Lets just wait for the new damasko bracelet. Hope it will be available soon for everyone.

And please post some more pics of your damasko's!!


----------



## Usui

Hi Uhrentot,

Is there a brand, icon or model number etched on the bracelet clasp/closure? Does it say Seiko or look like a Swiss Army shield symbol or something??
Damasko owners are chomping for good bracelet options. The official bracelet is currently priced high enough that some will still want to explore 3rd party bracelet options. Thanks for any help, and great pictures .

-Usui



uhrentot said:


> hey,
> sorry for taking that long, but i dont know where my watchmaker got this bracelet from. I can just tell you that it costs about 250 $ and is from another watch company and not from a strap or bracelet factory. He took it from another watch, but he cant remember the brand.. But there is no name or anything else on my bill.
> Lets just wait for the new damasko bracelet. Hope it will be available soon for everyone.
> 
> And please post some more pics of your damasko's!!


----------



## ahkeelt

Sorry to be off tangent - but what I dont get is this - with such a huge demand for a good cheap bracelet - and watchadoo bracelet being close enough except it lacking end links - why has no one come up with a solid fit for end links for a Damasko and offered it with a watchadoo bracelet. Is there something to do with the non-standard lug holes due to hand finishing?

Q2 - how is it that there is any hand finishing with EDM process - I thought EDM was depositing material layer by layer so it was additive and not the opposite which involves removal of material. The latter may require hand finishing whereas the former is to spec and no hand finishing required that may alter dimensional attributes of the product. Any thoughts?


----------



## rationaltime

ahkeelt said:


> Sorry to be off tangent - but what I dont get is this - with such a huge demand for a good cheap bracelet - and watchadoo bracelet being close enough except it lacking end links - why has no one come up with a solid fit for end links for a Damasko and offered it with a watchadoo bracelet. Is there something to do with the non-standard lug holes due to hand finishing?


Let us remember "good", "cheap", and "soon" are well known to be competing goals.
Suppose end links were available to put, for example, a Sinn bracelet on a Damasko
case. That would still not be a cheap solution. We don't know yet how good it might
be compared to the Damasko bracelet.

You raise a good point. There may be variations or changes over time in the locations
of the spring bar holes in the Damasko cases.



ahkeelt said:


> Q2 - how is it that there is any hand finishing with EDM process - I thought EDM was depositing material layer by layer so it was additive and not the opposite which involves removal of material. The latter may require hand finishing whereas the former is to spec and no hand finishing required that may alter dimensional attributes of the product. Any thoughts?


EDM, Electrical discharge machining, is a material removal process, not a deposition process.
I would have guessed EDM might have been used as a "rough" machining process to be
followed by more conventional and more accurate milling. Perhaps Konrad decided his EDM
tolerances were close enough to proceed to directly to the finishing steps.

If you read Mike Stuffler's report you can see the cases in various steps along the way
starting from bar stock. --> The Damasko report 









The EDM process can still leave sharp edges. Those are traditionally removed by some
deburring process. Sometimes parts can go into the deburring tank, but "hand finishing"
is a common alternative. I don't know why there would be a significant variation in the
location of the spring bar holes. Other watch case makers should face the same issues,
and some of them offer solid end link bracelets.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## birdynamnam

I've renounced for long to find a "cheap"/ alternative bracelet to fit a Damasko.
Now Damasko is offering a in house bracelet.

I prefer a leather bracelet, this solution offer plenty of possible combos .
There is so many strap makers that offer fine quality.
In this case no major problem with end links and holes...







A huge playground for strap makers & Damasko aficionados


----------



## Camera Bill

(DA46 Black) Shooting for Outdoor Channel in Alaska last week:


----------



## ahkeelt

birdynamnam said:


> I've renounced for long to find a "cheap"/ alternative bracelet to fit a Damasko.
> Now Damasko is offering a in house bracelet.
> 
> I prefer a leather bracelet, this solution offer plenty of possible combos .
> There is so many strap makers that offer fine quality.
> In this case no major problem with end links and holes...
> 
> 
> 
> A huge playground for strap makers & Damasko aficionados


Birdynamnam - I agree with you on the strap options. My almost $100 investment into strap options have gone sidways - I did not like them enough. I need to keep looking I guess. I ordered the Maratac composite elite but they only have with white stictching - so I am getting those now.

By the way - your pictures are great - the one above particulalrly. Mind explaining the process how you take these with one hand in pocket?


----------



## tiger roach

Camera Bill said:


> (DA46 Black) Shooting for Outdoor Channel in Alaska last week:
> 
> View attachment 1449681


Quite a nice photo there! b-)


----------



## Robotaz

Any bracelet that we do find will fit differently on each Damasko watch, probably. 

The reason Damasko wants the watch to come back to them in order to put a bracelet on it is because they will have to marry the two, manually. 

We've seen photos on here of Damaskos that have very uneven lugs before, so with that much variation, there's no way to have a standard bracelet that's always going to fit.

Some may ask, why so much variation? I suspect that it's difficult, or at least "more" difficult, to work with their hardened steel. Maybe I'm wrong, but Damasko knows metals machining and there seems to be considerable variation in the outcome.


----------



## akitadog

Robotaz,

If I understand the process properly, the older Damasko Watches (before the xxx series) were hand ground for the Lugs. The new series are machine ground. Damasko mentioned that the new, as an example, DA-343 would not need to go back for custom fitting.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Robotaz

Oh! Great to know. Thanks!


----------



## birdynamnam

Just a word to announce the arrival of a new Damasko in the house.
A brand new DC66 from the Netherlands.
I'm like a kid...





A beautiful sunshine welcomed the arrival of this watch


----------



## CitizenM

Where are all the DK13s? I want to see some more of those.


----------



## Will_f

CitizenM said:


> Where are all the DK13s? I want to see some more of those.


+1


----------



## birdynamnam

Dc 66 on "antique" leather


----------



## ahkeelt

birdynamnam said:


> Dc 66 on "antique" leather


Love the matching thread and soft leather you go there birdynamnam. Nice score - 2 in quick succession.


----------



## mattjmcd

This this is my DC66 with HR alligator in brown. Great watch.


----------



## birdynamnam

ahkeelt said:


> Love the matching thread and soft leather you go there birdynamnam. Nice score - 2 in quick succession.


Yes
I became monomaniac.
I should talk about that to my therapist
;-)


----------



## petethegreek

DA36 with a new strap:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ahkeelt

New Strap! That fits like its creator dreamed of Damasko. Synthetic, rich look, matt black finish, nice all round. As comfy as an old pair of socks (or undies, for some of you).

I'm fixed on to this like a hobo on a ham sandwich ;-)


----------



## birdynamnam

Nice bracelet Ahkeelt !

Always the well known DC66 for me:


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ahkeelt said:


> New Strap! That fits like its creator dreamed of Damasko. Synthetic, rich look, matt black finish, nice all round. As comfy as an old pair of socks (or undies, for some of you).
> 
> I'm fixed on to this like a hobo on a ham sandwich ;-)


What is that strap?


----------



## ahkeelt

watchcrank said:


> What is that strap?


Maratac Synthetic Elite available at CountyComm for $6 plus S/H till inventory runs dry.
They have only with white stitching - last time I checked a week ago.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ahkeelt said:


> Maratac Synthetic Elite available at CountyComm for $6 plus S/H till inventory runs dry.
> They have only with white stitching - last time I checked a week ago.


Thanks for the info. Nice straps. Pity they are too long for me. :-(


----------



## birdynamnam

This Maratac is very comfortable.
But you can't cut it if it's too long.

Fortunately ,You can do it on textile strap...



And change in a second , if you want to try something more "funky"





The "stealth" combo is really pleasant to wear


----------



## DesertDweller

I've posted my DA46 once before, but never with it looking so good!!!!


----------



## SangWoo

Damasko DC56 Si


----------



## clouser




----------



## ahkeelt

DesertDweller said:


> I've posted my DA46 once before, but never with it looking so good!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1459295


Thats bill gates look alike!!!


----------



## DesertDweller

ahkeelt said:


> Thats bill gates look alike!!!


The furry one, right?


----------



## SASTROOPER

This just in ...


----------



## birdynamnam

The DA36 of Sastrooper is simply superb.

A little chrono for me



I like it in B&W


----------



## Mhutch

birdynamnam said:


> A little chrono for me
> 
> 
> 
> I like it in B&W


Fantastic pics.


----------



## birdynamnam

Fantastic watch...



and thx for the comment Mhutch


----------



## franksf

J'aime


----------



## Tom

Digital camo on a DA36

Collectie nov. 2013 by -Tom*K-

Collectie nov. 2013 by -Tom*K-


----------



## ahkeelt

<< my son lost all interest in this - he is bored seeing me taking picture of a watch....






<< another angle
Rain outside - 67 perking you up inside...






































And, then the 67 is as good a company as good cup of coffee in a warm place with your good ol' paper.


----------



## birdynamnam

Very nice chrono.
I like these pics that shows the watch in usual life.


----------



## ahkeelt

67/chrono makes the 36 look a bit too simple...
Simplicity of 36 makes 67 look substantial

Think these two watches play off of each other. 67 refuses to leave my wrist for some reason.

The power reserve and accuracy are amazing. Once I wear it, even if I leave it off for a 1 or 2, its still ticking and on time. 67 is much better (I feel) than Stowa, Sinn, Guinand, and others I have.


----------



## birdynamnam

A little black chrono...


----------



## ahkeelt

Nice work B-namnam! You are finding very innovative things to showcase your D66. I am motivated for a late night project tonight.....


----------



## birdynamnam

This little chrono is a huge source of inspiration.
You know exactly what I mean 
: )



I'm impatient to see your night project


----------



## CitizenM

I need to see a DK13 in real life badly.


----------



## spouterinn

DA45 on a 5 ring Zulu.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

this thread has sold a watch for Damasko. At least one to me. Nice to see the love and great photos . I just scored and paid for this a few hours ago DM 46 Blk. After I purchased the website has the sold out sign on the watch so I guess I got the last one!


----------



## Bwana1

myke said:


> this thread has sold a watch for Damasko. At least one to me. Nice to see the love and great photos . I just scored and paid for this a few hours ago DM 46 Blk. After I purchased the website has the sold out sign on the watch so I guess I got the last one!
> View attachment 1477164


You're going to love it, congrats.


----------



## rationaltime

spouterinn said:


> DA45 on a 5 ring Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the photo. Welcome to the German watch forum.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Andoze

Hi there, long time lurker first time poster. Thought I would post this quick iphone shot of my new DA44, I'll do some proper shots another day. Just a note of thanks to all of you who took the time to post pics on this thread. It was very helpful in choosing a watch I hadn't seen in person. I agonised over which one to get but I think I'd be happy with any Damasko really.


----------



## birdynamnam

It's a real pleasure to share this passion for Damasko watches (simple , sturdy & well done watches)


----------



## Mestari

Has anyone got hold of the Damasko bracelet yet?


----------



## StufflerMike

Mestari said:


> Has anyone got hold of the Damasko bracelet yet?


According to this thread I am tempted to say that there might be some orders but no delivery yet.

Where's the promised Damasako Ice Hardened Bracelets?


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## birdynamnam

Same on leather...



Much better isn't it!
;-)


----------



## marlowe55

birdynamnam said:


> Same on leather...Much better isn't it!
> ;-)


It certainly is!!


----------



## myke

Got my Da 46 Blk. Funny i tried it on and went to see my wife at her store. I was thinking man this would really look nice on her so I asked her to try it on. That was it ! She likes it and I don't mind! it is still right in front of me every day,


----------



## ahkeelt

myke said:


> Got my Da 46 Blk. Funny i tried it on and went to see my wife at her store. I was thinking man this would really look nice on her so I asked her to try it on. That was it ! She likes it and I don't mind! it is still right in front of me every day,


THAT HAS GOT BE ABSOLUTE TRUE LOVE.

)


----------



## ahkeelt

Apologies Mr Birdynamnam - I promised a classic shot of 67 but did not get to it for so long. This is what happened:

The other night someone squeezing in a rental moving truck in the city tried to get in a spot in front of my parked car, at 1 am in the morning, hit my car. The entire bumper system of the car lay 4 feet away in the morning. I come out and am agast looking at the damage. Like a severed nose! The super of the building then showed me a video of the guy - he hits the car. Inspects and decides to drive away. Then comes back 15 minutes later, parks to the side and walks around the sidewalk as if looking for something on the wall of the building. Then his eyes are peering right into the camera - AHA - he was looking for the camera. Then he makes a face, hits his forehead with his palm and walks back to the truck. Comes back 3 minutes later with a note, which he left on my car with all the information. I am quite certain, had it not been the camera, I would be out my hard saved cash for watches! So, long story short, the car is being repaired and I was busy last week or so trying to get insurance to pay for it. Will know more next week. In the mean time, not as classy as some of yours here, but will do given the additional headache I have with the car...


----------



## ahkeelt

<< Ouch !!







<< Aha!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

I'm cheating but...




























They just look too awesome to keep it to myself.


----------



## birdynamnam

@ Ahkeelt:
You're pardoned mate.
Hope this misadventure will find a happy end for you.


----------



## Turkzee

phone pic with the "summer strap"


----------



## birdynamnam

evening sun


----------



## Rich-L

Mestari said:


> Has anyone got hold of the Damasko bracelet yet?


I have a 67i on order with Watchmann. Should be here in two-4 weeks... I will post shots when I get it!


----------



## birdynamnam

The feline DA 47...


----------



## Ugly-Nugget




----------



## CitizenM

Ugly-Nugget said:


>


Nice watch, goes great with your Challenger. Is that the 392 version?


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

CitizenM said:


> Nice watch, goes great with your Challenger. Is that the 392 version?


Yes its a 392 SRT Yellow Jacket


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## IRBilldozer

Picked up my DA36 at the UPS center a few hours ago. The quality actually exceeded my expectations. I was bummed the strap now has a green stitch but I have two other straps coming in tomorrow for this.


----------



## Contaygious

Congrats! I get mine tomorrow. Watchmann told me it was green so i got the black and white strap with deployment.


----------



## CitizenM

IRBilldozer said:


> Picked up my DA36 at the UPS center a few hours ago. The quality actually exceeded my expectations. I was bummed the strap now has a green stitch but I have two other straps coming in tomorrow for this.
> View attachment 1502621


You know everyone keeps saying that, including Dan's wife (who owns a DA36 black) but to my eye the stitching is yellow. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## Contaygious

Just got my da36 from Watchmann! So much lighter than I thought it would be. Really like it as an everyday casual watch. Easy to read and I don't have to worry about scratching. I see what all the hype is about now! Only thing is I am too used to smoother second hands, but I guess that's why i saved 4k on the GO senator! I like this size so much better anyway.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## IRBilldozer

Isofrane arrived in the post yesterday. This combo is hands down as comfortable as a watch has ever been on my wrist. Looks pretty damn good too in my opinion.


----------



## ck1109

IRBilldozer said:


> Picked up my DA36 at the UPS center a few hours ago. The quality actually exceeded my expectations. I was bummed the strap now has a green stitch but I have two other straps coming in tomorrow for this.
> View attachment 1502621


The watch has no green on the dial. It looks odd to have green stitching on the strap imo.

I prefer the older strap with the black/white stitch.


----------



## IRBilldozer

After 3 days of continuous wear I'm at +6 sec. It may not say chronometer but it is well within the specs to be just as accurate as one.


----------



## Will_f

playing around with my camera again..


----------



## Will_f

IRBilldozer said:


> After 3 days of continuous wear I'm at +6 sec. It may not say chronometer but it is well within the specs to be just as accurate as one.
> 
> View attachment 1505969


Whoever sets up the DA36s at Damasko does a great job. Mine runs about -0.5 to -1s / d


----------



## CitizenM

Will_f said:


> playing around with my camera again..
> 
> View attachment 1506265


Gorgeous shot


----------



## CitizenM

Will_f said:


> Whoever sets up the DA36s at Damasko does a great job. Mine runs about -0.5 to -1s / d


Does Damasko adjust their 2836s (outside of the adjustment from ETA, obviously)?


----------



## Will_f

CitizenM said:


> Gorgeous shot


Thanks. It's a PITA to get a good picture of a movement through a case back.


----------



## IRBilldozer

CitizenM said:


> Does Damasko adjust their 2836s (outside of the adjustment from ETA, obviously)?


It is my understanding that they adjust all their watch movements (including those from ETA) in house. I've read that they are adjusted to be within COSC standards. Which from my DA36 and what I've read from others here that seems to be true in regards to accuracy.


----------



## gagnello

This thread is very dangerous. Best to stay away methinks.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba

As far as I know, Damasko do regulate their movements. Mine runs well within COSC specs.

Anyway here's mine =D


----------



## Tom

Ordered a DC66

- deployment clasp (unfortunately not ice-harded)
- German date wheel
- 1-12 bezel
- no outer AR-coating

Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Silvan

Great!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

You will love it


----------



## Usui

On green Zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

My wife in the wild wearing my Confiscated DA46 Black. Don't ever let your wife try on any of your watches


----------



## Tom

myke said:


> My wife in the wild wearing my Confiscated DA46 Black. Don't ever let your wife try on any of your watches


Lol! What kind of strap is it on?


----------



## Contaygious




----------



## birdynamnam

Nice light tonight


----------



## SangWoo

DC56 si


----------



## rationaltime

Life has a tenuous grip on top few inches of the earth's 
surface. It has turned green, though.









We try to run a friendly operation here, but we don't have
the full cooperation of all the participants. The carnivores
managed to poach one of the king's deer.








It stopped raining here this afternoon.
DA46








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## birdynamnam

A little sister on white dial and dark brown ammo strap...


----------



## myke

DA 47 Black
i have some Nato straps incoming
My wife has managed to scratch the bezel on her 
Da 46 Black in a very short time 
on a brick wall


----------



## akitadog

Absolutely beautiful pictures.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada



birdynamnam said:


> The feline DA 47...


----------



## birdynamnam

Many Thanks for the kind comment
Izaak is 10 month old
He receives lots of hugs and cuddles from my (3)daughters, wife and I. 
It is a very calm and sweet cat.

It is very usual for him to see watches around .







A great pleasure for me to share these pics of german watches & french cat.
;-)


----------



## Schmiedel

A lot of these pics have made me reconsider my position on the 636.


----------



## hokavan

On the trip to one of the most isolated country in the world. The beer is delicious


----------



## jankoxxx

hey guys! i am thinking about getting myself a da46 but i am not sure about the size... my wrists are about 16,5cm. im afraid it will be too big... anyone out there with similar wrist?


----------



## freight dog

jankoxxx said:


> hey guys! i am thinking about getting myself a da46 but i am not sure about the size... my wrists are about 16,5cm. im afraid it will be too big... anyone out there with similar wrist?


I own a DA 47, same size. What I can say is it is a relatively small watch by today's standards although due to the bezel it does sit pretty tall. I would think it would look good with your wrist size. I like it very much on my 17.5 cm wrist.


----------



## kamonjj

On my way to the park today .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

Unusual combo...
The DC66 Red alert :-d


----------



## dutchguy2

Ok, are you ready for this?

My DA36 on steel!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kamonjj

dutchguy2 said:


> Ok, are you ready for this?
> 
> My DA36 on steel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Looks good. What kind of bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchguy2

It was an unbranded two tone bracelet i had in my spares drawer.

The lug end pieces are Rolex 455 ones from the same drawer.

I gave it all a blasting finish with a mixture of blead types.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## birdynamnam

Superb


----------



## aaamax

Now that's what I call a "watch in action."



SangWoo said:


> DC56 si


----------



## petethegreek

Damasko at the pool. On NATO.


----------



## kentlinardi

My DA44 finally with me!




























Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## birdynamnam

DC66 on textile strap


----------



## dannorama

Taken last week at office. Damasko DK15 black on isofrane rubber strap


----------



## Will_f

Out for a hike in the mountains today..


----------



## SangWoo

Camouflage pattern

Modell Damasko DC56 si


----------



## IRBilldozer

Another rainy day here in Cleveland. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannorama

In a meeting on asphalt painted leather band









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM

From the Timeless DK10/DK11 review.


----------



## wizurd




----------



## whoa

Will_f said:


> Out for a hike in the mountains today..
> 
> View attachment 1537969


Looks good! What's your wrist size?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Will_f

whoa said:


> Looks good! What's your wrist size?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Around 7". Say 7-1/4" more or less


----------



## birdynamnam

( a pity the white balance is not correct , but I like the pixie ;-) )


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko & Isofrane are good friends :







IMHO of course
;-)


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## jankoxxx

love it!!!


----------



## birdynamnam

Welcome to the club

Mine says hello



It might be a shell cordovan strap IMO


----------



## jankoxxx

thanks!!

it is a shell cordovan band  one of mine actually.


----------



## kamonjj

birdynamnam said:


> Damasko & Isofrane are good friends :
> ;-)


I couldn't agree more .... Here is mine on iso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

M


----------



## uhrentot




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## breitlingso08

Already posted this but what the heck...


----------



## tiger roach

Thanks for all the great pics, folks. Watch this spot for my soon-to-arrive DA44. ;-)


----------



## breitlingso08

uhrentot said:


> View attachment 1548821


What bracelet is that? I must have it!


----------



## Tom

Ordered it without a AR-coating on the outside. Couldn't be happier

Camera Roll-974 by -Tom*K-


----------



## birdynamnam

Congrats 
This chrono is superb


----------



## Tom

birdynamnam said:


> Congrats This chrono is superb


Thanks!!


----------



## Highlyironic73

|>


----------



## Ottovonn

Weird combination? I'm not sure why, but I like it. Reminds me of orange sherbert icecream.


----------



## kentlinardi

My Damasko DA44 in the morning!


----------



## StufflerMike

kentlinardi said:


> My Damasko DA44 in the morning!


What a wonderful morning it is


----------



## birdynamnam

bad weather 
sturdy watch


----------



## tiger roach

Here's a new DA44 fresh out of the box:



After waiting months for the bracelets to be available, I end up deciding on a strap anyway. Maybe I'll have to get another one with the bracelet next.


----------



## Nutella

Just got this last week! Loving it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SangWoo

LV style handmade strap match!!


----------



## rationaltime

I don't about that, SangWoo. That looks like an invitation for your
wife to take the watch and not give it back. You might want to stay
with something that looks more "tactical".


Thanks, 
rationaltime


----------



## whoa

Gotta agree with rational on this one.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Tom

Mine is going back.....

Camera Roll-1001 by -Tom*K-

Camera Roll-999 by -Tom*K-


----------



## 1165dvd

That's disconcerting. Any idea why this is happening? Has Damasko explained what might be happening and offered to fix/ replace? Just picked up a DA36 yesterday.


Tom said:


> Mine is going back.....
> 
> Camera Roll-1001 by -Tom*K-
> 
> Camera Roll-999 by -Tom*K-


----------



## StufflerMike

Contact Damasko. I am sure they will ask you to send the watch back. Konrad will then send the case in for a metallurgic "investigation" (hardness flaws, metal inclusions). Shouldn't happen of course but already did in the past.


----------



## Tom

stuffler said:


> Contact Damasko. I am sure they will ask you to send the watch back. Konrad will then send the case in for a metallurgic "investigation" (hardness flaws, metal inclusions). Shouldn't happen of course but already did in the past.


My dealer is into it. Going to send it through him.


----------



## kamonjj

Tom said:


> My dealer is into it. Going to send it through him.


Hopefully if there is a bad batch of metal, they do the right thing and recall all the watches from that batch so it doesn't happen to someone else. How long ago did you get your watch?


----------



## StufflerMike

May 2014 if I read this thread here correctly.


----------



## Tom

stuffler said:


> May 2014 if I read this thread here correctly.


Received it June 19th


----------



## Ottovonn

Oh crap. I received my Damasko DA37 on nearly the same day, the 18th. Do you guys think I have anything to worry about?


----------



## kamonjj

Ottovonn said:


> Oh crap. I received my Damasko DA37 on nearly the same day, the 18th. Do you guys think I have anything to worry about?


Well just because you received your watch close to the same day, doesn't mean your watch was made anywhere near the time as his watch. Could be entirely different batches. I was just curious how long it took until these symptoms had risen.

Perhaps if you got them from the same distributor, the distributor may give an indication as to when they received each from damasko. That still wouldn't indicate date of manufacture though. Hopefully damasko can shed some light into the situation in the future. I've had mine since last month, and it shows zero signs of rust, if that means anything to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

kamonjj said:


> Well just because you received your watch close to the same day, doesn't mean your watch was made anywhere near the time as his watch. Could be entirely different batches. I was just curious how long it took until these symptoms had risen.
> 
> Perhaps if you got them from the same distributor, the distributor may give an indication as to when they received each from damasko. That still wouldn't indicate date of manufacture though. Hopefully damasko can shed some light into the situation in the future. I've had mine since last month, and it shows zero signs of rust, if that means anything to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a teeny bit upset that watches from two of my favorite brands, Sinn and Damasko, have what appears to be rust forming around the case (bracelet in Sinn's case). Of course, no watch is exempt from quality control issues. If anything arises, I will simply contact Damasko and have them sort this out. For now I will just continue to enjoy my watch without worry.


----------



## Bwana1

Its unfortunate to have problems like this, but any manufacturer can slip up...look at Omega's 2500 issues.

I certainly would think this problem would effect a fair amount of watches, in a few models. Once a "batch" is cast with inferior metal, it goes through QC normally... Until a customer has an issue. So based on "batch size", it could be 50 units or 200 units ?...only Damasko's knows for sure.

They will address the problem, and make it right.

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## birdynamnam

I hope this issue will find a solution and Tom a watch in perfect condition.
I can't imagine that Mr Damasko do not take this problem into account

A little chrono


A funny reflection


Same little chrono


Edit : forgot the wrist shot :roll:



:-d


----------



## Tom

I am hoping this will be solved properly, in sending a new watch (or at least putting it in a new case). On the other hand my dealer had this reaction from them regarding some small marks on the bezel. Like 2k is change....



> am afraid to tell you that this is no warranty and we don't change the bezel.
> A lot of our bezel have these spots on it and we don't change it.
> 
> sorry for the delay.
> Yes we have some bezels which shows this.
> But we are not able to change it.
> We think for a watch in this price rate, it is ok.
> I am afraid to tell you this but we won't change the bezel.


And my friends DA47 (month old) looked like this after a swim... Not helping the feeling about Damasko.

Camera Roll-1020 by -Tom*K-


----------



## kamonjj

^wow. What did they say about your friends watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number 44

Oh my! Thanks for this information Tom.


----------



## ahkeelt

I'm a bit surprised and concerned. I have 2 Damaskos and I love them. I am also usually a bit careful with my watches (not that others are not) - I just baby them a bit more I think.

But...has Damasko produced a critical units that some of the flawed ones are slipping through QC (or just a handful ones are starting to report flaws)? This makes for bad PR - and I seriously hope this is not a trend....I have heard lug hole inconsistency, rust, vapor, spots..... nothing major but slight issues that causes you to pause and ponder...

Does any one know what is going on? I am aware that these things are normal and manfacturing has these challenges ...blah blah - (I am a manufacturing guy at hear, so no qualms there) - but other than that is there more to this?


----------



## Hasna

Here are some pictures of my recently purchased Damasko watches. Both in-house, both splendid.

http://forum.chronomag.cz/index.php?/topic/74365-Hasňa's-Damasko-in-house-world


----------



## birdynamnam

Beautiful Damaskos Hasna.
And , a nice buch of watches at home too...

Just a little chrono here.

In the shade



Or, in the sun



A pleasant wrist partner anyway


----------



## Hasna

No AR coating on outside?


----------



## birdynamnam

Yes mate


----------



## Hasna

Just like my DK10. Rugged tools, not coffee playboys.


----------



## kentlinardi

visiting Japan!


----------



## AustinOX




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## sduford

kentlinardi said:


> visiting Japan!


Love the simplicity and elegance of this tool watch.


----------



## kentlinardi

In the subway.









Tokyo view!


----------



## AustinOX




----------



## IRBilldozer

So this is just a quick shot I took in the poor lighting of the bedroom but I will try and capture a better one in the sun tomorrow.

Put my DA36 on a black Cordura strap along with the ice hardened buckle. I think it looks pretty damn good right now but it'll take some softening and shaping on the watch pillow before I give it a wear. I think it makes the watch look much less bulky than the Isofrane.


----------



## dhtjr

IRBilldozer said:


> So this is just a quick shot I took in the poor lighting of the bedroom but I will try and capture a better one in the sun tomorrow.
> 
> Put my DA36 on a black Cordura strap along with the ice hardened buckle. I think it looks pretty damn good right now but it'll take some softening and shaping on the watch pillow before I give it a wear. I think it makes the watch look much less bulky than the Isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 1583111


Looks good. I heard those Damaskos have really tight lug clearance. Do you find the straps binding and rubbing at the lugs?


----------



## IRBilldozer

dhtjr said:


> Looks good. I heard those Damaskos have really tight lug clearance. Do you find the straps binding and rubbing at the lugs?


I haven't had any issues. All the straps I've had on there seemed appropriately snug. No rubbing that I've noticed.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Took some more shots out in the sun today. Very glad I picked up this strap, it seems perfect for a Damasko.


----------



## Hasna

Few pictures of rare beasts.


----------



## sduford

Nice! Looks a lot dressier in these shots than on Damasko's website.


----------



## aaamax

Holy Crap!!!



Tom said:


> I am hoping this will be solved properly, in sending a new watch (or at least putting it in a new case). On the other hand my dealer had this reaction from them regarding some small marks on the bezel. Like 2k is change....
> 
> And my friends DA47 (month old) looked like this after a swim... Not helping the feeling about Damasko.
> 
> Camera Roll-1020 by -Tom*K-


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Tom said:


> I am hoping this will be solved properly, in sending a new watch (or at least putting it in a new case). On the other hand my dealer had this reaction from them regarding some small marks on the bezel. Like 2k is change....
> 
> And my friends DA47 (month old) looked like this after a swim... Not helping the feeling about Damasko.
> 
> Camera Roll-1020 by -Tom*K-


Was your friend's problem fixed? Did he send the watch back to Damasko and how did they explain the moisture inside the case?


----------



## blowfish89

I'm new here, but I looked at the whole thread (some great watches!), surprising to see very few white dial Damaskos with the black Damest coating, was hoping to see some more pics of those.


----------



## IRBilldozer

blowfish89 said:


> I'm new here, but I looked at the whole thread (some great watches!), surprising to see very few white dial Damaskos with the black Damest coating, was hoping to see some more pics of those.


I think it's because both those details are acquired tastes. Not everyone wants an all lume dial and same goes for black cases. But I think Damasko would be the brand to go with for either of those things.


----------



## Vig2000

blowfish89 said:


> I'm new here, but I looked at the whole thread (some great watches!), surprising to see very few white dial Damaskos with the black Damest coating, was hoping to see some more pics of those.


The DC67 si Black is my favorite Damasko, which is why I own it. I've always loved a white-dialed watch, and it's not everyday that you see a dial that is fully lumed. And that Damest coating is just slick! Here are some shots I took; please pardon the dust:


----------



## myke

another shot of my DA47 Black


----------



## MrDagon007

I like my recent first Damasko so much that it has not left my wrist since I received it. Even my beloved Tuna is getting jealous!


----------



## StufflerMike

Tom said:


> I am hoping this will be solved properly, in sending a new watch (or at least putting it in a new case). On the other hand my dealer had this reaction from them regarding some small marks on the bezel. Like 2k is change....
> 
> And my friends DA47 (month old) looked like this after a swim... Not helping the feeling about Damasko.
> 
> Camera Roll-1020 by -Tom*K-


If I got it right Damasko took care of the problem, right? At least that is what I understood when meeting up with the. Last Saturday.


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Would like to see some more pictures of DA 46 non-black owners. Especially combined with NATO or ZULU-Straps!
(Personally, I like the tool watch look very much and the bezel action is worth paying some more Euros than for the DA 36)


----------



## IRBilldozer

Fr4ancesco said:


> Would like to see some more pictures of DA 46 non-black owners. Especially combined with NATO or ZULU-Straps!
> (Personally, I like the tool watch look very much and the bezel action is worth paying some more Euros than for the DA 36)


I can post a DA36 on NATO later this week if you like. Plan on switching my strap before camping this weekend. I know it's not the 46 though.


----------



## birdynamnam

Fr4ancesco said:


> Would like to see some more pictures of DA 46 non-black owners. Especially combined with NATO or ZULU-Straps!
> (Personally, I like the tool watch look very much and the bezel action is worth paying some more Euros than for the DA 36)


Sorry it's just a DA 44


----------



## blowfish89

The DA45 (both steel/black) has piqued my interest, for sure!


----------



## Bwana1

blowfish89 said:


> The DA45 (both steel/black) has piqued my interest, for sure!


I love the 45&#8230;very unique and great full lume dial.


----------



## Tom

Double post


----------



## Tom

stuffler said:


> If I got it right Damasko took care of the problem, right? At least that is what I understood when meeting up with the. Last Saturday.


Haven't spoke to him yet. By the way, think he is still on a holiday and would send it back to Damasko when he was back. Not sure if it is his one


----------



## BebopLD

Anyone happen to have a Damasko da37 on the Damasko Bracelet?

Really torn between the 37 on bracelet and the 47 (obviously off bracelet)! Would love to see some pics of the former.


----------



## Hasna

.And Now for Something Completely Different


----------



## Usui

BebopLD said:


> Anyone happen to have a Damasko da37 on the Damasko Bracelet?
> 
> Really torn between the 37 on bracelet and the 47 (obviously off bracelet)! Would love to see some pics of the former.


Hi Bebop,

It's not the same, but I have pictures of the 37 on a casio titanium bracelet. It may or may not help you decide. I personally would love to have the actual Damasko Bracelet, but it's too spendy for me right now. 
See my post on the "damasko bracelets" thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-bracelets-348273-5.html#post7654555

-Usui


----------



## kamonjj

My favorite watch says hello ....


----------



## birdynamnam

kamonjj said:


> My favorite watch says hello ....


Nice little Damasko
Like it too


----------



## kamonjj

^ thanks for the kind words. You inspired me to swap over to a NATO ....


----------



## Neofio

My Damasko DC66 Black. My Review of the watch can be found here: *Damasko DC66 Black Review*.


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Iliyan

An hour and a half ago I joined the German club and the Damasko club. It's my first German watch and the quality is fantastic! This is my brand new DA36 that I just got from Timeless:


----------



## IRBilldozer

Iliyan said:


> An hour and an half ago I joined the German club and the Damasko club. It's my first German watch and the quality is fantastic! This is my brand new DA36 that I just got from Timeless:


Welcome to the club! Really wish I would have asked for that strap instead, looks so much better than the one with the neon yellow stitching.

You can probably say goodbye to your other watches getting any wrist time for awhile.


----------



## Bwana1

Damasko and steak..for me.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Bwana1 said:


> Damasko and steak..for me.


Your WIS tan line is peeking out from behind your Damasko.


----------



## Bwana1

IRBilldozer said:


> Your WIS tan line is peeking out from behind your Damasko.


Lol...that's the ghost of a Doxa 800Ti, after 4 hrs. on my tractor


----------



## Iliyan

IRBilldozer said:


> Welcome to the club! Really wish I would have asked for that strap instead, looks so much better than the one with the neon yellow stitching.
> 
> You can probably say goodbye to your other watches getting any wrist time for awhile.


Thank you! I asked for this strap after reading your comments here. I saw the neon yellow stitching before reading your comments, but didn't think about it much. Then thought about what you said and realized that the white stitching is much more fitting. I am quite happy that I asked for this one, it's a perfect fit. Thanks for swaying me in the right direction 

I prepared my other watches for a long break, the DA36 is definitely something special that will absorb a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Anto325

Damasko DC56 on alligator strap.


----------



## MrDagon007

Visiting Beaujolais wine region...


----------



## kamonjj

Tom said:


> Haven't spoke to him yet. By the way, think he is still on a holiday and would send it back to Damasko when he was back. Not sure if it is his one


Any word on any of this yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

kamonjj said:


> Any word on any of this yet? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe it is a Damasko at the moment. Mine is back. Damasko stated that the partickes were residue of the production process in which the case wasn't cleand well afterwards.

Personally I doubt this is the case. When I got it back, there was a new small spot between the lugs. It removed easily with a wooden toothpick.

In a couple of weeks I am taking it on a holiday to Florida. With high temps and high humidity this is an ultimate testcase.


----------



## Tyn

Tom said:


> Believe it is a Damasko at the moment. Mine is back. Damasko stated that the partickes were residue of the production process in which the case wasn't cleand well afterwards.
> 
> Personally I doubt this is the case. When I got it back, there was a new small spot between the lugs. It removed easily with a wooden toothpick.
> 
> In a couple of weeks I am taking it on a holiday to Florida. With high temps and high humidity this is an ultimate testcase.


I'm strongly considering picking up a Damasko as my next purchase and this is really scaring me.


----------



## mutemode

Tyn said:


> I'm strongly considering picking up a Damasko as my next purchase and this is really scaring me.


Hi Tyn - I wouldn't let this scare you off. There's probably not a manufacturer of any product (especially one with lots of moving parts) in the world that doesn't make a lemon now and again. Read through the Damasko threads and you'll see the positive posts outnumber the negative ones by an astronomical margin. I bought my Damasko right after Tom's post and I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## IRBilldozer

mutemode said:


> Hi Tyn - I wouldn't let this scare you off. There's probably not a manufacturer of any product (especially one with lots of moving parts) in the world that doesn't make a lemon now and again. Read through the Damasko threads and you'll see the positive posts outnumber the negative ones by an astronomical margin. I bought my Damasko right after Tom's post and I couldn't be happier with mine.


I second this and would also like to add that in the rare case of a lemon it seems that Damasko has been very helpful in resolving the issue. Thing to remember is that the ice hardened steel is a very new technology still and like Sinn's tegimented steel, there will occasionally be a bad batch.

The important thing when this happens is how the company handles the issue. Let's not forget that even Rolex has botched a few things and they are widely regarded as the leader in quality assurance for mass produced watches. Hell many of their mistakes have become valuable collectors items (not that I'm saying this will happen with a corroded case).


----------



## Andoze

I must agree with the two comments above. I would buy another damasko in a heartbeat.


----------



## aaamax

Tom said:


> Believe it is a Damasko at the moment. Mine is back. Damasko stated that the partickes were residue of the production process in which the case wasn't cleand well afterwards.
> 
> Personally I doubt this is the case. When I got it back, there was a new small spot between the lugs. It removed easily with a wooden toothpick.
> 
> In a couple of weeks I am taking it on a holiday to Florida. With high temps and high humidity this is an ultimate testcase.


Looking forward to seeing your report after your return. No holds barred.
Cheers.


----------



## Tom

aaamax said:


> Looking forward to seeing your report after your return. No holds barred. Cheers.


It looks like the spots are coming back on the same place. Waiting a couple of weeks how it develops.


----------



## 4hour

DA34


----------



## IRBilldozer

Prepared for the beach this weekend with an Isofrane.


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Damasko DA 46 on olive NATO









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Here's another one with the olive strap...









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

DA36 on GasGasBones

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Hasna

NATO rulez!


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Alda_cz

Hasna said:


> NATO rulez!


|>


----------



## Hamsik

on the cordovan.. really satisfied!


----------



## IRBilldozer

Enjoying the view this morning with some strong coffee.


----------



## Vig2000

Hamsik said:


> on the cordovan.. really satisfied!
> 
> View attachment 1624937
> 
> View attachment 1624939
> 
> View attachment 1624938


Very nice and looks great on a cordovan strap! Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## Hamsik

it's Rios Chicago shell cordovan strap  hope you get this as well!! really good high quality and resonable price


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## iesswatches

Heres mine on a Rios Springfield Cordovan, just got mine from gnomonwatches today


----------



## jankoxxx

IRBilldozer said:


>


great combo


----------



## 1165dvd

Strap happy tonight. Tan Di-Modell Jumbo, camo NATO by Crown and Buckle, and an ocean blue NATO by Daluca. All on my new-to-me DA36. Love em all. Have to give a big thank you to Crown and Buckle customer service. Thomas sent me a 5 ring NATO free after a mix up that was totally my fault. Big fan. Strap is a thick nylon that seems made to last. The blue NATO goes perfect with the yellow second hand IMHO. Luckily strap changes don't leave a mark b/c I'll be making them a lot.


----------



## IRBilldozer

1165dvd said:


> The blue NATO goes perfect with the yellow second hand IMHO.


I have to agree that dark blue looks pretty nice with the yellow.


----------



## birdynamnam

The best chrono I've ever had


----------



## SangWoo

Do you know World of Warcarft?

Caseblack engraving
Banshee Quenn Sylvanas windrunner

Damasko DC56 si


----------



## IRBilldozer

SangWoo said:


> Do you know World of Warcarft?
> 
> Caseblack engraving
> Banshee Quenn Sylvanas windrunner
> 
> Damasko DC56 si


WoW engraved Damasko? All the hobbies of different points in my life are now bleeding together. I didn't know Damasko did custom engraving.


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## CitizenM

IRBilldozer said:


> WoW engraved Damasko? All the hobbies of different points in my life are now bleeding together. I didn't know Damasko did custom engraving.


Yep, you can custom order yours factory engraved, which might be a good idea--I don't know how much more difficult is to engrave hardened steel. The price was pretty reasonable for the engraving as I recall.


----------



## birdynamnam

You may wonder what is this dark shape on the background



Only a sleeping cat
(my assistant )


----------



## 1165dvd

Looks Great. Green straps really work with this watch.


Alda_cz said:


>


----------



## CitizenM

That cat matches your watch really well!


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## birdynamnam

CitizenM said:


> That cat matches your watch really well!


Thanks









This cat has become Damasko addict
My wife too


...


----------



## blowfish89

I need to get a Damasko (or Sinn) soon. I need to adopt a cat too. I'm missing this girl.


----------



## Ottovonn

Been enjoying my DA37 for a while now.


----------



## 4hour

DA34


----------



## StufflerMike

....and still some money left


----------



## birdynamnam

This bracelet is a nice piece of art

I'd Like to put one on my chrono


----------



## 1165dvd




----------



## birdynamnam

Back in black...


----------



## whoa

birdynamnam said:


> Back in black...


Very cool!! I do hope I will own a damasko one day.. 
Is that a brady strap?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## birdynamnam

Dear Whoa,
I don't know the brady straps
The strap on the pictures is a maratac composite rubber strap
The simplest is the best to fit a Damasko watch

A bonetto cinturini is not bad too...





Or leather...



And textile...







And many more...
;-)


----------



## Cavestory

here's my lovely dc 67 black. love it to bits!


----------



## uhrentot

Hiking in south tyrol with my DA 44 black


----------



## StufflerMike

DA 36 at Rifugio Vajolet


----------



## IRBilldozer

birdynamnam said:


> A bonetto cinturini is not bad too...


How do you find the quality of the Cinturini vs other rubbers? $25 seems more than affordable. I've been considering getting a rubber strap for my DA36 that isn't as bulky as the Isofrane.


----------



## birdynamnam

IRBilldozer said:


> How do you find the quality of the Cinturini vs other rubbers? $25 seems more than affordable. I've been considering getting a rubber strap for my DA36 that isn't as bulky as the Isofrane.


 Bonetto cinturini Is well known for being the provider of diver straps for many watch brands.
The quality is very good and prices are relatively low
For your DA 36 the problem will be to find something sober in 20mm wide
IMHO


----------



## SteamJ

Damasko DA363 on a temporary strap until my custom strap arrives from Croatia. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## myke

DK 10 on order


----------



## birdynamnam

Congrats for this new order
Cats & Damasko are made to live together...



:-d


----------



## StufflerMike

birdynamnam said:


> Congrats for this new order
> Cats & Damasko are made to live together...
> :-d


Interesting you mention that. When I last met with Konrad Damasko and his wife we did not talk about watches only. They have three cats. You are obviously right though - -


----------



## birdynamnam

I put that in a corner of my mind
I'll try to post more pictures with cats & Damasko
;-)

(not easy job,
a cat only do what he wants to do, 
and not necessarily what you want him to do...)


----------



## Fr4ancesco

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

Oh no, I bought a watch from cat people. Please don't tell my little ladies. I'm not sure they could forgive me...


----------



## birdynamnam

Beautiful ladies


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## myke

i got it real bad for these watches. I am amazed at the quality of many of the photos in this thread. Obviously I'm not the only one with a big love for Damasko


----------



## Tony Abbate

Alda_cz said:


>


nice strap color


----------



## blowfish89

myke said:


> i got it real bad for these watches. I am amazed at the quality of many of the photos in this thread. Obviously I'm not the only one with a big love for Damasko


I know. But its so hard - Sinn vs Damasko. I am really hoping Damasko come up with some variations of design in the next year or so.


----------



## Alda_cz

Tony Abbate said:


> nice strap color


Thanks. Horween shell cordovan Saddle and Oxblood.


----------



## myke

Da 47 Black and apples


----------



## IRBilldozer

myke said:


> Da 47 Black and apples
> View attachment 1705418


What kind of apple are those? They're so tiny they look like cherries.


----------



## myke

those are crab apples from our flower shop. We use them in floral arrangements



IRBilldozer said:


> What kind of apple are those? They're so tiny they look like cherries.


----------



## 1165dvd

Ocean Blue DaLuca Nato and smudged crystal.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Alda_cz said:


> Thanks. Horween shell cordovan Saddle and Oxblood.


Where did you get those? I keep finding myself coming back to that saddle one you posted.


----------



## cheoah

*Show your Damasko!*



Alda_cz said:


>


Where did you get your strap(s)? It does look nice.

Edit: oops, missed previous post, but I think I'm not alone in appreciating the combo

Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## IRBilldozer

Bonetto Cinturini arrived recently. I think it works well with the DA36.


----------



## Hamsik

New strap for my DA47

I think nobody wants to know where this strap is from, but I'll say it's Rios strap which is very affordable and quite high quality


----------



## jankoxxx




----------



## breitlingso08

My DA45 on duty, this has been one seriously tough watch, gets banged against EVERYTHING and not a scratch on it. And I wear it everyday on duty. Even gets worn at SWAT training.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squiddo

Love the thread please keep 'em coming


----------



## birdynamnam

Squiddo said:


> Love the thread please keep 'em coming


Maybe with these "old" pictures :


----------



## birdynamnam

Black dial & pictures of the day...









.;-)


----------



## kamonjj

I love perlon!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neofio




----------



## Fr4ancesco

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## SteamJ

My DA363 on a new Clover strap.


----------



## birdynamnam

Nice combo
Really like it
A wrist shot maybe;-)


----------



## SteamJ

birdynamnam said:


> Nice combo
> Really like it
> A wrist shot maybe;-)


OK.


----------



## MrDagon007

birdynamnam said:


>


What is this awesome strap?


----------



## birdynamnam

@Jason:
Thx ;-)

@ Dagon :
It's a (rubber) tropic like strap very comfortable 
Available in Helson web store or "the bay"



Not bad on the DC66too





A little bit more vintage compared to the Damasko rubber strap



One more possibility to "dress" a Damasko
;-)


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## myke

Just in now today 
D K 10


----------



## Contaygious

Niiice!


----------



## aaamax

Hot damn!! All these shots lately of Damaskos on alternate straps are awesome! My new favorite is definitely putting it on a Nato/Zulu... such the classic tool. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kamonjj

Damasko on Sinn strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

DA36 Black with a new Damasko deployant strap. I actually love the blue half-reflection from the AR coating.

--Ken.


----------



## avrvmadrid

Instead of the typical cameraphone pictures I dusted off a real camera today and shot a couple in honor of my newest arrival. Here they are:


----------



## aaamax

Terrific shots and a great watch... cheers.



avrvmadrid said:


> Instead of the typical cameraphone pictures I dusted off a real camera today and shot a couple in honor of my newest arrival. Here they are:


----------



## jankoxxx




----------



## myke

Damasko DK 10


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## myke

Damasko DA 47 Black


----------



## IRBilldozer

I'm still curious where you got these Cordovan NATOs? I love the Saddle one.


Alda_cz said:


>


----------



## freight dog

IRBilldozer said:


> I'm still curious where you got these Cordovan NATOs? I love the Saddle one.


I gotta agree, the leather is gorgeous, but I would rather have it in a pilot style riveted strap. Greg Stevens has a very similar leather I would definitely order to go with one of these. That looks great!


----------



## LH2

Haven't posted this one yet. DA36 Black...


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## okidoc01

My share...


----------



## MHELKIOT

My new DC66 si black


----------



## Jaqesq

Christmas gift from the wife...


----------



## Bob Breznay

I just went through all 45 pages. Every time I saw a pic of the DA36, I said "why don't you have one"?

Next Tuesday or Wednesday I'll have one|>|> I ordered from Dan at Timeless(forum sponsor). The process was as smooth as glass. He answered all of my questions without hesitation and was a genuine pleasure to speak with. He also added a Damasko deployant clasp at no extra charge.

Now the wait begins.

The reason I didn't order from Watchmann was because the da36 was back ordered and would take 4 to 6 weeks(I'm not a patient waiter).


----------



## mlmyers

Bob Breznay said:


> I just went through all 45 pages. Every time I saw a pic of the DA36, I said "why don't you have one"?


Rob, I went through all of these pages as well, haha, as well as a brillion other web pages. I've been on a quest for a new watch which took me through a week long Ball obsession, then yet another week long Omega Aqua Terra obsession (I get those a lot, but the price is always too high and I move on,) and now I'm at the tail end of a dual Sinn / Damasko obsession in which Damasko has *mostly* won out.

For my budget, I think I'm going to go forward with one of these, but having such a hard time deciding (any advice appreciated...):

-DA37 with bracelet 
-DA36 with bracelet
-DC57 with strap
-DA35 with bracelet (hadn't even considered that until today, but it's growing on me)
-DA34 with bracelet (ditto)

HELP. I. CANNOT. DECIDE.

By the way, my dark horse that still keeps popping up is the Sinn 856 UTC Tagimented on bracelet (I'm a sucker for GMT.) Honestly if it were under $2k, I probably would have pulled the trigger on that one a long time ago, before I even caught the Damasko bug.)

I'll be talking to both Timeless and Watchmann early this week. Guess I'd better decide ;-)


----------



## Bob Breznay

*My DA36 arrived today and I'm extremely happy. The size is perfect and the dial is very legible. The only disappointment I can find is the strap. It doesn't seem to be very well made and the flap(I cut it off)under the buckle is a pain in the arse. The stock strap is now relegated to the spare parts box. I had a spare black with white stitching calfskin strap ready to be put on the watch. The deployant I'm using was polished* *but now it has a nice satin finish thanks to a scotchbrite pad. All in all, an impressive watch for the money. Pics if I can find someone with a camera. In the meantime have a look through this thread and you'll find lots of pics*.

*BTW, did I say how much I like the dial???(I do, I do)*


----------



## blowfish89

You guys got me too - finally. I've subscribed to this thread since I joined WUS.
Incoming DA44 from Watchmann (my first German).


----------



## Bob Breznay

LH2 said:


> DA35 Black (since sold):
> 
> 
> 
> DA36:
> 
> 
> 
> DA47:


*The strap on this da36 is really close to what I have on mine. This should give everyone a general idea of what mine looks like

Thank you LH2 for the picture:-!*


----------



## Bob Breznay

*Have a look on page 3(a post by LH2). My strap is similar so that should give everyone a general Idea of what my da36 looks like:-!*


----------



## mlmyers

Just arrived today from WatchMann...


----------



## five-eighth

DA36 on Damasko rubber

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlmyers

The mirror offers a better perspective, perhaps... The watch actually fits very well for my (narrowish) 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mike2

mlmyers said:


> The mirror offers a better perspective, perhaps... The watch actually fits very well for my (narrowish) 6.5" wrist.


I have roughly the same size wrist and have been trying to figure out how the da3x case would fit with the bracelet. This is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## lawman98

My new DA45 purchased from Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches. Great guy to deal with and a great piece. I love this thing. I was worried about the size being too small but I feel it wears a little larger. Super comfy leather strap also. Very pleased.


----------



## JoeKing

DA44 from watchmann


----------



## blowfish89

My DA44 is here as well. Thanks to Greg at Watchmann.


----------



## Bob Breznay

*I have a request. Does anyone have a picture of a da36(or any Damasko)on a Hirsch liberty strap?

Thanks for your consideration.
*


----------



## pisar

Bob Breznay said:


> *I have a request. Does anyone have a picture of a da36(or any Damasko)on a Hirsch liberty strap?
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.
> *


Just google it my friend: damasko hirsch liberty


----------



## psedillo




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Millbarge

I started going over this thread to try and find exactly which model was best...
ended up just convincing myself that i will never truly be happy until i own them all

=(


----------



## kamonjj

Millbarge said:


> I started going over this thread to try and find exactly which model was best...
> ended up just convincing myself that i will never truly be happy until i own them all
> 
> =(


Start with my da47 ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Damn Tapatalk! Wrong thread. I was wondering where my post went :-d

Reposted to _Germans only....._


----------



## blowfish89

^Wrong watch bro :-d


----------



## JoeKing

blowfish89 said:


> ^Wrong watch bro :-d


LOL


----------



## Jdzimme3

Thanks to Dan at timeless luxury!


----------



## Millbarge

kamonjj said:


> Start with my da47 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i really go back and forth every few hours as to whether i want the black and the cool yellow second first(which was the thing that first drew me to this watch)
or the white with the lume dial that seems to just have something that really grabs me...
i have watched the Page & Cooper YouTube Review of these 2 over and over and over and every time i am left thinking how i really just want them both equally...
this makes my wife nervous when I start talking like this.


----------



## JoeKing

For me it was easy. I am not a big fan of white dials. So with Damask, that leaves black. I love the black with the red or yellow accents.

Yes, forgot to add the bezel. I need that. LOL


----------



## blowfish89

I only like the damaskos with bezel and red accents. So I had to choose between the da 44 and 45. I went with the black da 44 as I also bought a white dial halios tropik at the same time.


----------



## okidoc01

With new shoes.....









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

okidoc01 said:


> With new shoes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


You stole my shoes :-d:roll:;-)


----------



## Millbarge

Great pics and a great thread!

i would love to see some comparison shots of black versus bead-blasted from anyone who has both...
as well as any thoughts owners of both have about which they prefer.

from different pics its hard to tell which i prefer,
different angles, lighting situations, and varying photographic techniques seem to favor different models at different times...
so getting some more side by side shots would probably help a lot of people decide between them

Thanks


----------



## whoa

Millbarge said:


> Great pics and a great thread!
> 
> i would love to see some comparison shots of black versus bead-blasted from anyone who has both...
> as well as any thoughts owners of both have about which they prefer.
> 
> from different pics its hard to tell which i prefer,
> different angles, lighting situations, and varying photographic techniques seem to favor different models at different times...
> so getting some more side by side shots would probably help a lot of people decide between them
> 
> Thanks


There's a good video here from page and Cooper, they show the Da36 both models..

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Millbarge

whoa said:


> There's a good video here from page and Cooper, they show the Da36 both models..
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


i love those Page and Cooper vids.

Surprising how few watch vids there are on youtube, so many makes and models have no vids or very few,
guess i need to start making some.

Without a bezel i feel like the black always look better, at least in pics...
with a bezel though i go back and forth...
something about the black looks "cooler" and something about the bead blasted seems to show off the details of the case and bezel better.

i know i will just end up with one of each


----------



## blowfish89

Two genius things Damasko does for me but I did not know before finding out for myself (skipping all the technical talk):

- The bezel - frankly the best ever (beats dive watch bezels for my intended purposes since I don't dive so don't need extra WR in the watch), its the quietest ever (so I can keep turning in to pass time in a meeting), no in-between play (so I don't keep wondering if it is perfectly aligned or not like many other watches e.g. Steinhart, Halios), bidirectional (so when my gf just turns it 1 click to annoy me, I can just turn it right back. :-d

- The crown - its very nice and smooth to operate - I read that the crown disengages from the winding system (does not wind) when you are screwing it back down - this is supposed to increase its longevity but for me this has another implication since I can now align the logo on my crown when fully screwed back at any angle I want (depending on what angle I start with) - none of my other watches crown aligns fully when screwed back - I know some people are OCD about this. :-!

Bottomline: Get one Millbarge b-)

After some more extended wear, I have to post a thread on f8 with pictures/mini-review.


----------



## whoa

Millbarge said:


> i love those Page and Cooper vids.
> 
> Surprising how few watch vids there are on youtube, so many makes and models have no vids or very few,
> guess i need to start making some.
> 
> Without a bezel i feel like the black always look better, at least in pics...
> with a bezel though i go back and forth...
> something about the black looks "cooler" and something about the bead blasted seems to show off the details of the case and bezel better.
> 
> i know i will just end up with one of each


Yeah I really do too! It's weird cause it don't have to be a review or something, just turn the watch around and stuff to show of the watch..

And I agree with what you say about the cases, I just think that given the seconds hand it looks better in the non coated one.. I really want a Damasko too.. But can't for the love of good choose which model! 
I think that the yellow is so cool and is "damasko" but I like the dial and the bezel more with the red:-( (can't remember the model names, just woke up ;-))

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## myke

Great Thread
I think it has sold a few watches for Damasko
here is another shot or 2 of my DK 10
the rotor spins faster then a Miyota 9015 and the movement runs -5 sec a day consistently for the 2 months I've had it
asked Damasko about it and no response. I will wait a little longer before a regulation. Maybe it will get better


----------



## jrexx7

mlmyers said:


> View attachment 2548858
> Just arrived today from WatchMann...


Looks absolutely fantastic! This is what I want next. Enjoy.


----------



## akitadog

Mike,

Nice DK-10. I had a DA-36, then a DA-46, (like a watch with a bezel), and then bought a used DC-66Si. Sold that one as I decided that I prefer a non chrono watch. 3 hands are all I need with a Bezel. I did however expect the DK-10 to run better than -5 seconds per day. I have a Marathon JDD that ran +2.5 seconds when new and now runs -4.58 seconds per day after two months. Please update after another two or three months to let us know if it has changed. Still, not bad for a mechanical watch.

Really want a DK-10. Lately I have mostly been wearing Quartz watches (mostly Sinn UX SDR) other than the JDD and my Omega Seamaster, but another Damasko may one day be back in my small collection.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## myke

Hi There Akitadog thanks for the reply. I actually had contact with Isabella Damasko regarding the date wheel of the watch. Unlike the other models in the DA line with ETA 2836 the DK line date wheel is either english or German not both. In that email I mentioned my disappointment regarding the rate results which she didn't even address in her reply I mean Im so lucky to have it but I think it could be more accurate. Thanks for your interest
Mike



akitadog said:


> Mike,
> 
> Nice DK-10. I had a DA-36, then a DA-46, (like a watch with a bezel), and then bought a used DC-66Si. Sold that one as I decided that I prefer a non chrono watch. 3 hands are all I need with a Bezel. I did however expect the DK-10 to run better than -5 seconds per day. I have a Marathon JDD that ran +2.5 seconds when new and now runs -4.58 seconds per day after two months. Please update after another two or three months to let us know if it has changed. Still, not bad for a mechanical watch.
> 
> Really want a DK-10. Lately I have mostly been wearing Quartz watches (mostly Sinn UX SDR) other than the JDD and my Omega Seamaster, but another Damasko may one day be back in my small collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## jankoxxx

2 quick shots


----------



## blowfish89

I'm looking for a strap like that!



jankoxxx said:


> 2 quick shots


----------



## jankoxxx

yeah well now you found me  deleted by mod


----------



## jankoxxx

at the lake


----------



## Millbarge

another reason why the numbered Damaskos are better, from a recent episode of QI:

*"according to psychologist Richard Wiseman you can also have lucid dreams by checking your watch as often as you can, making sure to look at the numbers throughout the day. This results in dreams in which you are looking at the watch, but you will not be able to focus on the numbers. This forces you to realise that you are in a dream. Of course, this does not work if you looking at a watch that does not have numerals."*


----------



## blowfish89

DA44 on Sinn OEM strap.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Anyone got some DC57 Black pics to share ? 

I am eyeing this model but can't find decent "real" pics that show how it looks like in metal.


----------



## StufflerMike

A Si which is no big difference.


----------



## jankoxxx

just finished the strap yesterday and now some pictures on DA47


----------



## watchcrank_tx

My DA37 came with a deployant clasp, a mechanism of which I'm in general not especially fond. I should buy the buckled Damasko strap, but in the meantime I've been using a strap from Crown and Buckle, and it seems to suit the watch fairly well. The smoother texture of this strap as opposed to the OEM strap gives it a different and very slightly more dressy look.


----------



## enderinheaven

some chrono love... ;-)









caught it in the middle of a date change... :-d

cheers


----------



## Millbarge

enderinheaven said:


> caught it in the middle of a date change... :-d


That isn't easy to do with as fast as a damasko flips the date.


----------



## enderinheaven

Millbarge said:


> That isn't easy to do with as fast as a damasko flips the date.


lmao!

guess when the date changes?

3:40 am~ xD


----------



## MrDagon007

enderinheaven said:


> lmao!
> 
> guess when the date changes?
> 
> 3:40 am~ xD


Perhaps I am lucky. The date on my da373 changes quickly at 11:57pm.


----------



## enderinheaven

MrDagon007 said:


> Perhaps I am lucky. The date on my da373 changes quickly at 11:57pm.


it really comes down to how well the date tooth was aligned (or how close to the day tooth) when the movement was assembled. ;-)

My previous 7750 changed at about 12:50 am :roll:. Easy fix, but a pain to get to as you have to remove the dial to get to the calendar works not to mention the sub pins bend easily. o|

But that doesn't bother me as I am asleep anyway :-d

cheers :-!


----------



## MrDagon007

enderinheaven said:


> it really comes down to how well the date tooth was aligned (or how close to the day tooth) when the movement was assembled. ;-)
> 
> My previous 7750 changed at about 12:50 am :roll:. Easy fix, but a pain to get to as you have to remove the dial to get to the calendar works not to mention the sub pins bend easily. o|
> 
> But that doesn't bother me as I am asleep anyway :-d
> 
> cheers :-!


You'd expect this correct alignment to be part of the normal production procedure of the movement, or am I missing something?


----------



## Vig2000

enderinheaven said:


> it really comes down to how well the date tooth was aligned (or how close to the day tooth) when the movement was assembled. ;-)
> 
> My previous 7750 changed at about 12:50 am :roll:. Easy fix, but a pain to get to as you have to remove the dial to get to the calendar works not to mention the sub pins bend easily. o|
> 
> But that doesn't bother me as I am asleep anyway :-d
> 
> cheers :-!





MrDagon007 said:


> You'd expect this correct alignment to be part of the normal production procedure of the movement, or am I missing something?


I've got a thread regarding the DK10 date change here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/calling-all-damasko-dk-owners-35-1-movement-1416842.html

...and these two responses kinda shed some light on this for me.


----------



## enderinheaven

Vig2000 said:


> I've got a thread regarding the DK10 date change here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/calling-all-damasko-dk-owners-35-1-movement-1416842.html
> 
> ...and these two responses kinda shed some light on this for me.


well glad we could help. 

Also, there is a good video (not mine though ) showing you the teeth in action so you can see what I was talking about... Although I don't know if their in-house A 35-1 movement is built the same in this regard. :think:






The two teeth in question are the brass colored ones. Day on the left date, on the right. The day (right one) needs to be aligned close after the day (the left one) changes upon assembly or you get a date change at 3:40 am like me :-x

Hope this helps you some more. :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Hey, I'm almost sold on a secondhand damasko [Verkauf] Damasko DC 56 Fliegerchronograph - UhrForum (the seller asks 1200€ through chrono24 , its a 2013 Model)

What should I pay attention to ? Scratches on case  ? Pusher being too soft ? (I saw the Page n Cooper video and noticed they feel sturdy and really firmly click in)
Price seems fair, 600€ less than a new one. Initially wanted the DC57 but that guy lives 40mins away from my parents and I happen to spend 3 days in their house this week end so quite the deal I can't let escape


----------



## StufflerMike

Why bothering about scratches when seller states there are none ?
On a side note: seller has only three posts on Uhrforum. Any references ?


----------



## Vig2000

enderinheaven said:


> well glad we could help.
> 
> Also, there is a good video (not mine though ) showing you the teeth in action so you can see what I was talking about... Although I don't know if their in-house A 35-1 movement is built the same in this regard. :think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two teeth in question are the brass colored ones. Day on the left date, on the right. The day (right one) needs to be aligned close after the day (the left one) changes upon assembly or you get a date change at 3:40 am like me :-x
> 
> Hope this helps you some more. :-!


Thanks, that was very helpful indeed. Yes, like you said, the date change components of their A35 in-house movement may not be built in the same regard as a 7750, but that video was at least a great demonstration of the mechanics of a 7750 date change. I now understand why the date can't be changed at around midnight.


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## jsbx1

Nice watch Happy Acres. I'm looking a getting the white version, the DA45. For reference, what is your wrist size?

Tony


----------



## Happy Acres

jsbx1 said:


> Nice watch Happy Acres. I'm looking a getting the white version, the DA45. For reference, what is your wrist size?
> 
> Tony


Thank you, 6.75"


----------



## jsbx1

Happy Acres

That is the best wrist size, same as mine

Thanks for the reply,
Tony


----------



## brunemto

DA38 Black


----------



## aaamax

brunemto said:


> DA38 Black
> 
> View attachment 2936154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936162


such a nice, clean look.


----------



## brunemto

aaamax said:


> such a nice, clean look.


Thanks! Yes, I love it:


----------



## Millbarge

Well now i have to have at least 3 different Damaskos...
damn u, sir.



brunemto said:


> Thanks! Yes, I love it:


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Different day, different photo, but same drab composition. 









Should be done at the office by early afternoon, at which time I might drive over to Timeless (it's barely 5 km away) and hope I don't get into too much trouble. :think:


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## myke




----------



## myke




----------



## hokavan

DA36

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Bender.Folder

DC56 joins me

I met that guy from uhrforum. Despite having no posting history he was a delightful passionated WIS meeting. He offered me a coffee, had the watch with full box n papers and almost a year of warranty left. Costed me 700€ less than new model. Flawless deal.

The DC56 is super comfy, looks good in metal and wears humanly due to its 'small' size. I'm usually a rubber or steel man but this leather strap feels good on the wrist. I recently wanted a flieger, something on the tool side and a chronograph. This Damasko combines all and even looks much more refined in steel than on pics. My Omega's will have to battle to get wrist time I think.


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Mestari

Anyone with info (or good rumors) if there's going to be a black bracelet available?


----------



## Millbarge

Mestari said:


> Anyone with info (or good rumors) if there's going to be a black bracelet available?


i believe that is the eventual intention, however first they are going to make a bracelet for all their bead blasted models...
so it could be quite a while before we see a damest bracelet.


----------



## blowfish89

Yeah I hope they make one for my DA44. I am on a strap buying spree as of now.


----------



## jsbx1

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah I hope they make one for my DA44. I am on a strap buying spree as of now.


They have them for the DA 3x series, which as the same case diameter and lug width, so I'm assuming they would fit on the DA 4x series. They are about USD $450.... If they were absolutely scratch resistant, due to the "ice hardening" process, I'd get one. However, if they showed the slightest "desk diving" marks I'd freak due to the price of the bracelet....

Tony


----------



## Jan_DK

DA37 today


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## blowfish89

jsbx1 said:


> They have them for the DA 3x series, which as the same case diameter and lug width, so I'm assuming they would fit on the DA 4x series. They are about USD $450.... If they were absolutely scratch resistant, due to the "ice hardening" process, I'd get one. However, if they showed the slightest "desk diving" marks I'd freak due to the price of the bracelet....
> 
> Tony


Yeah, but I'm not sure if they fit. Maybe a good question for any of the Damasko ADs.


----------



## Millbarge

i don't know for sure, but i bet you would have to send your watch to Damasko and have them fit it as all the 3x and 4x cases have slight variations.


----------



## brunemto




----------



## Jdzimme3

Distressed leather strap


----------



## myke




----------



## myke




----------



## Bender.Folder

Isofranes ! Lovely combo Mike. 

I think I got Damasked. I want one with a white dial and bezel now...

It's always almost viral when a brand gets praise on boards and can't be seen in AD's around you. But when I unboxed it I knew this was justified. 

They should think about a dive watch. I'd buy one immediatly


----------



## blowfish89

Bender.Folder said:


> They should think about a dive watch. I'd buy one immediatly


Treat it as a dive watch. What is missing ?


----------



## blowfish89

New strap.

























Help me with how to change straps on drilled lugs. I have now bent/broken three springbar tool tips (one of them being the W&W tool, the other two cheap ones).


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> New strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me with how to change straps on drilled lugs. I have now bent/broken three springbar tool tips (one of them being the W&W tool, the other two cheap ones).


Great looking strap!

To change things out i lay the watch on its side, insert the springbar tool from the top, pushing just hard enough for the bar to clear the hole, and use my left hand to guide the bar out. 
i did notice that they were stiffer than other bars i am used to, not a big deal though.

Not sure what you are doing that would cause things to bend like that


----------



## GMA

DA37 on Zulu


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> Great looking strap!
> 
> To change things out i lay the watch on its side, insert the springbar tool from the top, pushing just hard enough for the bar to clear the hole, and use my left hand to guide the bar out.
> i did notice that they were stiffer than other bars i am used to, not a big deal though.
> 
> Not sure what you are doing that would cause things to bend like that


Yeah I guess I'm pushing too hard (otherwise it won't come out).


----------



## jsbx1

blowfish89 said:


> New strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me with how to change straps on drilled lugs. I have now bent/broken three springbar tool tips (one of them being the W&W tool, the other two cheap ones).


As Millbarge said. I find drilled through lugs to be much easier to change straps than "standard" lugs. I love that strap, BandRbands have some great strap offerings.

Tony


----------



## blowfish89

^Thanks.


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Millbarge

Alda_cz said:


>


was almost gonna ask if you were the "Marlboro Man"...
but then i saw the brand


----------



## BruceEv08

My DA47 black on Damasko rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Thanks to Jan, my custom strap made it finally through all the snow in Europe. Its buttery smooth :-!


----------



## jsbx1

Quick put in on your wrist and take a photo. I've been thinking of a DA45 with a Gunny NATO. I'd love to see how it looks.

T


----------



## blowfish89

Suigeneric Paisley


----------



## blowfish89

jsbx1 said:


> Quick put in on your wrist and take a photo. I've been thinking of a DA45 with a Gunny NATO. I'd love to see how it looks.
> 
> T


Here you go -

The strap is zulu style, it is shorter than a Nato but longer than a zulu (a bit shorter would have been better), so I'm a little confused how to tuck back the end. But the strap combo looks great!

















This style looks best to me, but it doesn't stay there lol


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> Here you go -
> 
> The strap is zulu style, it is shorter than a Nato but longer than a zulu (a bit shorter would have been better), so I'm a little confused how to tuck back the end. But the strap combo looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This style looks best to me, but it doesn't stay there lol


i would suggest you try folding it back like your second pic except fold it under instead so as not to expose the back of the strap


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> i would suggest you try folding it back like your second pic except fold it under instead so as not to expose the back of the strap


Thanks, I think the Damasko takes very well to a leather nato/zulu being a tool watch.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, I think the Damasko takes very well to a leather nato/zulu being a tool watch.


i think it does too...
that one in particular is very nice.


----------



## Mike2

I really want to post some great shots of my new-to-me DA36 but it is an incredibly hard watch to photograph. I will report back, but for now these will have to do.


----------



## Jan_DK

The DA37.


----------



## sduford

Mike2 said:


> I really want to post some great shots of my new-to-me DA36 but it is an incredibly hard watch to photograph. I will report back, but for now these will have to do.


That wrist shot is excellent!


----------



## GMA




----------



## Millbarge

GMA said:


> View attachment 3123418


It seems like some of the white dialed watches have more of a "grid" on them,
like an array of dots...
is this all the lume dialed watches or does it vary from watch to watch?


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> i think it does too...
> that one in particular is very nice.


Thanks Millbarge. It wears pretty well and I'm loving it.


----------



## Relay

My DA46.

Bought it a few years ago now and the original strap was getting a bit worn/rough so have just bought a replacement.

I think this replacement is a better match to the watch. To me, this Di-Modell Chronissimo suits as it's a chunkier and wider than the original and holds it solid on my wrist.

Comfortable too.

The Di-Modell Chronissimo (also German made) strap is 20mm at the buckle so I couldn't use the original 18mm buckle. I was thinking to buy one of these as they are matt to match the Damasko case:
Buckle (HeDS-2009) Jasp 20mm stainless steel solid matt for watch bands

I ended up using some scotch brite on the stainless buckle and is close enough. Taken the shine off it 

All good but I understand these Di-Modell straps have been discontinued.


----------



## Mike2

sduford said:


> That wrist shot is excellent!


Thanks. That is the one decent shot I have gotten of it and it was in a dark room with the camera on auto-contrast. I am going to try for some good outdoor shots one of these days. Even though it is hard to photograph, though, it is a great looking watch in person and it just feels so satisfying to wear.


----------



## gward4




----------



## blowfish89

The Chronissimo looks great on your Damasko. I have often thought about getting one myself (I also own a Sinn which probably fits this strap better). If I could get a short length one with red stitching, it would be a great match to my DA44. They are still easily available in general though.


----------



## Relay

blowfish89 said:


> The Chronissimo looks great on your Damasko. I have often thought about getting one myself (I also own a Sinn which probably fits this strap better). If I could get a short length one with red stitching, it would be a great match to my DA44. They are still easily available in general though.


Thanks, yes the Chronissimo I bought is the longer version.
I've a 7 3/4" wrist and is tight-ish on the second last hole/looser on the 3rd.

The original strap to me was slightly small but this one is not!


----------



## Jan_DK

blowfish89 said:


> The Chronissimo looks great on your Damasko. I have often thought about getting one myself (I also own a Sinn which probably fits this strap better). If I could get a short length one with red stitching, it would be a great match to my DA44. They are still easily available in general though.


In EU, the black Chronissimo with red stitching is available from Watchband Center.








Watch strap 20mm black by Di-Modell Chronissimo waterproof red stiching

Would look very good on your DA44, I think.

My DA37 on a standard Chronissimo:


----------



## blowfish89

Jan_DK said:


> In EU, the black Chronissimo with red stitching is available from Watchband Center.
> 
> View attachment 3135098
> 
> Watch strap 20mm black by Di-Modell Chronissimo waterproof red stiching
> 
> Would look very good on your DA44, I think.
> 
> My DA37 on a standard Chronissimo:
> 
> View attachment 3135114


Yes, but my wrist is just short of 7" so I would prefer the short size (this one is regular). The short size version with white stitching is available in the US as well from freda. I might get it in the future. Will suit my Sinn 103 better than my Damasko.


----------



## Jan_DK

I'd just mail and ask them. Nice people, I found communication very good when I bought from them. And the Chronissimo is undoubtedly the best looking strap on a Damasko


----------



## Turkzee

my da44 on a new strap








sent using digital smoke


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## blowfish89

Turkzee said:


> my da44 on a new strap
> View attachment 3175922
> 
> 
> sent using digital smoke


Who made the strap?


----------



## bracque

The only problem I have with this watch, which I received yesterday, is that it makes me want the black one too. It's loud but it is beautiful.

On a seperate note, how can I make this picture smaller in the thread?


----------



## Turkzee

@blowfish89

cloverstraps aka trikpa (here on WUS)

sent using digital smoke


----------



## brunemto




----------



## MrDagon007

brunemto said:


>


The new one! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Set my DC56 on swiss metas time on 1 March. I wear it 13h a day and it has yet taken 1s. Love my daily wearer. My Omega's did not get wrist time for a month now.


----------



## Aquaracer1

HAGWA!


----------



## globetrotta

bracque said:


> The only problem I have with this watch, which I received yesterday, is that it makes me want the black one too. It's loud but it is beautiful.
> 
> On a seperate note, how can I make this picture smaller in the thread?
> 
> View attachment 3180370


I use Microsoft Paint just got to Pixels and resize 400x300 will work. Okay so I did it, it was 280x500.

So instructions...so open in windows open viewer..then right click open with microsoft paint, under paint select Home then resize select pixels...good to go!


----------



## gward4




----------



## Alda_cz

Timefactors canvas strap


----------



## Millbarge

My favorite strap for this watch, a Maratac Zulu:




























if possible, i think the color actually makes the second hand pop even more.


----------



## globetrotta

Mr.Mayer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just got my new DA 37 - Klassische Drei-Zeiger-Modelle - Drei-Zeiger-Uhren - Modelle | Damasko
> 
> what you think about it? I think too small...
> 
> My new Vortex Professional look better
> 
> View attachment 1373152
> View attachment 1373153
> View attachment 1373154
> View attachment 1373155
> View attachment 1373156
> View attachment 1373157
> View attachment 1373158
> View attachment 1373159
> View attachment 1373160
> View attachment 1373162
> View attachment 1373163
> View attachment 1373164
> View attachment 1373165
> View attachment 1373166
> View attachment 1373167
> View attachment 1373168


I unequivocally disagree. Its understated and classy; it shows refinement. It could also be your perception based on being used to larger watches, but to me its screams style you clearly have good taste in watches.


----------



## MrDagon007

globetrotta said:


> I unequivocally disagree. Its understated and classy; it shows refinement. It could also be your perception based on being used to larger watches, but to me its screams style you clearly have good taste in watches.


I found the Da37 / da36 also a bit small on my wrist, it may be a matter of habit. However the da3x3 series were perfect! This is why i bought the da373.
It is not just the 2mm difference, the bezel of the 3x3 series is thinner than on the 3x series, the dial itself is the same size, but the sloped inner bezel (rehaut) truly widens up te watch, making for a much more expansive experience.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Millbarge said:


> My favorite strap for this watch, a Maratac Zulu:
> View attachment 3224858
> 
> View attachment 3224850
> 
> View attachment 3224842
> 
> View attachment 3224834
> 
> if possible, i think the color actually makes the second hand pop even more.


Stunning set up right there - Congrats! Here is my DA36 on OD NATO


----------



## blowfish89

Better pics.

Crown & Buckle Football Leather Nato









Horween Shell Cordovan by Jankoxxx


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> Better pics.
> 
> Crown & Buckle Football Leather Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horween Shell Cordovan by Jankoxxx


Looks like a completely different watch with the different straps. Very cool.


----------



## blowfish89

gward4 said:


> Looks like a completely different watch with the different straps. Very cool.


I have a few more combos ready, will show in due time.


----------



## brunemto

DA38 Black


----------



## BaggerRyder

How does the 44 sit on your wrist with that Jankoxxx Horween strap?
Ive noticed that some of the thick natos make the watch head sit a little high.


----------



## blowfish89

BaggerRyder said:


> How does the 44 sit on your wrist with that Jankoxxx Horween strap?
> Ive noticed that some of the thick natos make the watch head sit a little high.


Not a concern here. This is the thinnest strap I have ever seen (its thinner than any leather/rubber/nylon) I have used. That is characteristic of shell cordovan. Plus its not a NATO, its just a one-piece Zulu. Jan also sent me curved springbars which can accommodate even thicker straps.


----------



## BaggerRyder

blowfish89 said:


> Not a concern here. This is the thinnest strap I have ever seen (its thinner than any leather/rubber/nylon) I have used. That is characteristic of shell cordovan. Plus its not a NATO, its just a one-piece Zulu. Jan also sent me curved springbars which can accommodate even thicker straps.


Nato, Zulu, I can never get the two straight. The leather looked thicker to me. It's a great looking combo. The DA44 looks good on both of them.


----------



## whoa

BaggerRyder said:


> Nato, Zulu, I can never get the two straight. The leather looked thicker to me. It's a great looking combo. The DA44 looks good on both of them.


What I think is correct is that zulu's have the thicker strap and the bigger rounded hardware, while nato is the thinner strap with the small hardware (often square)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Mike2

Millbarge said:


> My favorite strap for this watch, a Maratac Zulu:


Really stunning combo, I would not have thought to put those 2 together. Quick question, how big is your wrist? I have the DA36 and have been thinking about flipping for this one. My only hangup is how much larger the bezel will make the watch wear.


----------



## jankoxxx

first I had the da37, now i got the da47. as silly as it sounds, the da47 wears smaller than the da37 did. not sure why, but it does


----------



## Mike2

jankoxxx said:


> first I had the da37, now i got the da47. as silly as it sounds, the da47 wears smaller than the da37 did. not sure why, but it does


Well that is interesting. I guess replacing the lighter colored stainless steel with a black bezel could have that effect. I know the 4x series is a little bit larger in reality but if I can get some more people to second that opinion, I might be sold. Thanks for the feedback! It is hard to tell from side-by-side photos because sizes can easily be distorted by distance to the camera, light, etc.

Comparison shot borrowed from WUS user akitadog, shows the da46 being larger than the 36.









Comparison shot borrowed from WUS user 1165dvd, this one looks like the DA36 has more presence.


----------



## Millbarge

Mike2 said:


> Really stunning combo, I would not have thought to put those 2 together. Quick question, how big is your wrist? I have the DA36 and have been thinking about flipping for this one. My only hangup is how much larger the bezel will make the watch wear.


Thanks!

I have a 7 inch wrist.

The bezel does add a little height and certainly changes the style making it much more tactical looking, but i personally feel they wear basically the same.

If anything the watches without a bezel actually appear larger on the wrist to me, optical illusion from the ratio of the dial to the overall watch.


----------



## Mike2

Millbarge said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a 7 inch wrist.
> 
> The bezel does add a little height and certainly changes the style making it much more tactical looking, but i personally feel they wear basically the same.
> 
> If anything the watches without a bezel actually appear larger on the wrist to me, optical illusion from the ratio of the dial to the overall watch.


Looks like I am two for two now in favor of the DA46. I definitely like the more tactical look of the 46 and have found timing bezels to be very useful in my daily activities. Thanks for getting back to me on that.


----------



## jankoxxx

I think that you should follow your gut feeling. They feel very similar on the wrist since the case is basically the same. The lug to lug size is the same. I have a very small 6.5 inch wrist and I was worried but seconds after opening the box I knew it would be perfect.


----------



## Mike2

jankoxxx said:


> I think that you should follow your gut feeling. They feel very similar on the wrist since the case is basically the same. The lug to lug size is the same. I have a very small 6.5 inch wrist and I was worried but seconds after opening the box I knew it would be perfect.


Thanks for the thoughtful comment. I am thinking I will find a DA46, decide in person, and flip the one that loses. With the strength of the dollar vs euro, I might buy new from Damasko. My gut is completely 50/50 right now.


----------



## akitadog

Actually, FYI, the first picture is of my Da-36 and DA-46 on metal bracelet that I took in 2010. The dial size is exactly the same on both watches. My preference was definitely the DA-46.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada

QUOTE=Mike2;13843762]Well that is interesting. I guess replacing the lighter colored stainless steel with a black bezel could have that effect. I know the 4x series is a little bit larger in reality but if I can get some more people to second that opinion, I might be sold. Thanks for the feedback! It is hard to tell from side-by-side photos because sizes can easily be distorted by distance to the camera, light, etc.

Comparison shot borrowed from WUS user akitadog, shows the da46 being larger than the 36.









Comparison shot borrowed from WUS user 1165dvd, this one looks like the DA36 has more presence.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Millbarge

Mike2 said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful comment. I am thinking I will find a DA46, decide in person, and flip the one that loses. With the strength of the dollar vs euro, I might buy new from Damasko. My gut is completely 50/50 right now.


Here is a video by Page and Cooper that shows a good comparison between the 2 styles:


----------



## MrDagon007

Fyi the euro is expected to sink more. Like in at least 10% more over the next half year so. If you can wait...
I am thinking of a 2nd damasko


----------



## gward4

MrDagon007 said:


> Fyi the euro is expected to sink more. Like in at least 10% more over the next half year so. If you can wait...
> I am thinking of a 2nd damasko


Can you buy directly from Damasko in the U.S.? (I bought my DA36 through Watchmann). I ask because it seems that you are not likely to see a benefit from the exchange rate in the U.S. when spending U.S. dollars with a local AD. (Unless the AD wants to voluntarily lower prices).


----------



## MrDagon007

Actually I live in HK, same currency exchange advantage there (not to mention that I can pay off the mortgage of my european house with a huge currency advantage now!)


----------



## jsbx1

gward4 said:


> Can you buy directly from Damasko in the U.S.? (I bought my DA36 through Watchmann). I ask because it seems that you are not likely to see a benefit from the exchange rate in the U.S. when spending U.S. dollars with a local AD. (Unless the AD wants to voluntarily lower prices).


You can order directly from Damasko less the 19% VAT and 100 EURO shipping. I checked their AD's in Holland and Slovakia, who will also ship to North America, both of whom charge 30 Euro for shipping. The Slovakian AD website seems to be more user friendly as you can choose your strap stitching and choose between buckle or deployant clasp, plus you can use a 3% code to further discount your purchase.

Tony


----------



## jsbx1

MrDagon007 said:


> Fyi the euro is expected to sink more. Like in at least 10% more over the next half year so. If you can wait...
> I am thinking of a 2nd damasko


Some watch companies have announced or are about to announce price increases in the near future, due the change in the Swiss CHF status. So I think it's a question of when to pull the trigger. Hopefully Damasko will announce any change in pricing before it actually occurs.

Tony


----------



## Mike2

Millbarge said:


> Here is a video by Page and Cooper that shows a good comparison between the 2 styles:


Thank you for this. And thank to everyone who offered their knowledge. I didn't expect to get so many helpful responses


----------



## gward4

jsbx1 said:


> You can order directly from Damasko less the 19% VAT and 100 EURO shipping. I checked their AD's in Holland and Slovakia, who will also ship to North America, both of whom charge 30 Euro for shipping. The Slovakian AD website seems to be more user friendly as you can choose your strap stitching and choose between buckle or deployant clasp, plus you can use a 3% code to further discount your purchase.
> 
> Tony


Thanks for the helpful information, Tony!


----------



## Millbarge

jsbx1 said:


> Some watch companies have announced or are about to announce price increases in the near future, due the change in the Swiss CHF status. So I think it's a question of when to pull the trigger. Hopefully Damasko will announce any change in pricing before it actually occurs.
> 
> Tony


It's like this vast international monetary game of chicken


----------



## aaamax

jsbx1 said:


> Some watch companies have announced or are about to announce price increases in the near future, due the change in the Swiss CHF status. So I think it's a question of when to pull the trigger. Hopefully Damasko will announce any change in pricing before it actually occurs.
> 
> Tony


And supposedly we have zero inflation!! funny.


----------



## MrDagon007

While you can order without the EU tax, you have to expect customs tax. Even so with the low Euro it will almost certainly be cheaper than buying locally. 
Regarding CHF-euro: Damasko makes much of the watch itself, the movement is a standard eta which is not a expensive. Hence a price increase may happen but should be limited.


----------



## Millbarge

MrDagon007 said:


> While you can order without the EU tax, you have to expect customs tax. Even so with the low Euro it will almost certainly be cheaper than buying locally.
> Regarding CHF-euro: Damasko makes much of the watch itself, the movement is a standard eta which is not a expensive. Hence a price increase may happen but should be limited.


i think i paid about $30 to UPS after the fact


----------



## mega

Millbarge said:


> i think i paid about $30 to UPS after the fact


That's not too bad. With the strong dollar and the new bracelet, I think the time to give Damasko a go has finally come for me.


----------



## Ming-Tzu

My DK101 says hi


----------



## blowfish89

Camo-I strap


----------



## jsbx1

blowfish89 said:


> Camo-I strap


I love the camo NATO strap!!! Just not sure I'd be able to pull it off....

T


----------



## blowfish89

jsbx1 said:


> I love the camo NATO strap!!! Just not sure I'd be able to pull it off....


Why Not ?
This strap costs only 9$ from Crown&Buckle (sale).
I will show you some other Nato options this week (one everyday).


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Millbarge

i just saw this on the Damasko Facebook page and wanted to share it:

_"Special engraving from a customer"_


----------



## MrDagon007

Fun but might be more difficult to resell. On the other hand, Damaskos are keepers!


----------



## blowfish89

Wonder if we can get an extra caseback with a custom design. Actually I would prefer if I could send in my Damasko to get my school logo engraved on the caseback.

Here is my DA44 on another camouflage nato - sorry the lighting is not the best.


----------



## gt_mule

On new SNPR leather.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> Wonder if we can get an extra caseback with a custom design. Actually I would prefer if I could send in my Damasko to get my school logo engraved on the caseback.
> 
> Here is my DA44 on another camouflage nato - sorry the lighting is not the best.


You would have to ask Damasko, but i bet they could sell you another caseback...
however i don't think they can engrave a watch you already own as i am pretty sure they engrave it before they harden the steel (though i could be talking out of my butt)

BTW i asked Damasko about costs and they gave me 2 answers...
first they said a flat 60 Euros but then they said that it kinda depends on how complicated the design is, how long it takes them to engrave it, and which model you want engraved.

This of course immediately made me start dreaming of some kind of Magrette-style engraving covering the whole of the watch. Personally i feel that this would be pretty damn amazing, though i doubt it would be possible.


----------



## Millbarge

OK...
Talked to Isabella and she says that full on Magrette-style engraving is possible over the full case...
my mind just exploded with possibilities


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> OK...
> Talked to Isabella and she says that full on Magrette-style engraving is possible over the full case...
> my mind just exploded with possibilities


Thank you so much Millbarge. I would like to do this in 1 year from now when I graduate. So you have until then to dream up crazy stuff and test it


----------



## blowfish89

I wrote many of thoughts about the DA44 in this post - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/damasko-da36-affordables-perspective-1688986-3.html#post14018250


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> I wrote many of thoughts about the DA44 in this post - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/damasko-da36-affordables-perspective-1688986-3.html#post14018250


Thanks for sharing that thread. I agree with so many of the comments you made, as well as comments by the OP. I love it every time I put on my DA36. There is a look and feel of precision with the Damaskos that is hard to convey with words or pictures.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Damn they stole my catchphrase !

Custom engraving never thought they'd do such things


----------



## blowfish89

gward4 said:


> Thanks for sharing that thread. I agree with so many of the comments you made, as well as comments by the OP. I love it every time I put on my DA36. There is a look and feel of precision with the Damaskos that is hard to convey with words or pictures.


So true !

4th straight day with this watch, and a new strap every one of the four days. Today is a simple and comfy brown perlon strap.


----------



## gward4

Conventional wisdom be dammed! It's coexisting with a tie! (I actually like the matte grey look of the watch with grey tie).


----------



## ahkeelt

I'm sure there are folks here who would have an issue but among nags tall tool watches a DA36 for sure comes as close as being right at home in a suit and tie situation. One on bracelet with a tie matching its complexion is as good as it can get.


----------



## eddiea




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## breigue

My first Damasko


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## whoa

Alda_cz said:


>


What strap is this? Looks awesome

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## quiethive

whoa said:


> What strap is this? Looks awesome
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Timefactors canvas strap, more photos in post# 580.


----------



## whoa

quiethive said:


> Timefactors canvas strap, more photos in post# 580.


Thanks! But Crap.. I can't order from him.. Somehow my wife my visa cards don't work when ordering from him :-\ really want one of his natos as well.. 
Is it the olive one?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Alda_cz

Yes, it is timefactors canvas strap olive drab.


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Millbarge

ahkeelt said:


> View attachment 3426138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426146


Thats a nice red...
could you tell me where to get one?


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice red nato. Damasko seem suited for those straps. I tried it on my Dc 56 and gave another presence to my chrono. Contrary on my PO the pilot Dimodell looked weird


----------



## blowfish89

I have a red cordura/canvas strap in the air for my DA44 as well.


----------



## ahkeelt

Sorry - its been a while and I cannot exactly recall but for some reason Timefactors or Westcoast time comes to mind. At any rate there should be plenty of suppliers with similar red, if not same....



Millbarge said:


> Thats a nice red...
> could you tell me where to get one?


----------



## Millbarge

ahkeelt said:


> Sorry - its been a while and I cannot exactly recall but for some reason Timefactors or Westcoast time comes to mind. At any rate there should be plenty of suppliers with similar red, if not same....


Now that i look closer i think it might be a Maratac "Mil-Series", what they call maroon: 
CountyComm - Maratac? "Mil Series" Bands


----------



## ahkeelt

THAT'S IT !!! Thanks!



Millbarge said:


> Now that i look closer i think it might be a Maratac "Mil-Series", what they call maroon:
> CountyComm - Maratac? "Mil Series" Bands


----------



## breigue

DC66 black


----------



## blowfish89

New shoes - Morellato Red Cordura Strap.


----------



## Bender.Folder

any alternative leather strap I could consider for my DC56 ?

Thought brown chronissimo or some honey or camel pilot strap. 
A thick panerai style strap maybe ?


----------



## Andoze

Sorry if this has been asked before (and I did try to search first) but has anyone put a damasko on a mesh or milanese? I notice strapcode have a sand blasted one that I thought I could pair with my DA44... Any pics would be excellent.


----------



## StufflerMike

Pic from WUS









If you google you will find some more (tz-uk)


----------



## LH2




----------



## SteamJ

stuffler said:


> Pic from WUS
> 
> View attachment 3504826
> 
> 
> If you goole you will find some more (tz-uk)


Damn, that looks amazing. I may have to look at a bead blasted mesh.

On a whim today I tried out my DA363 on a Sinn 142 bracelet.


----------



## Azriel1128

Deciding on which one to keep... Da36 or Da38, yellow or blue second hand!


----------



## blowfish89

I don't like the blasted mesh on Damasko (shown above).


----------



## whoa

Azriel1128 said:


> Deciding on which one to keep... Da36 or Da38, yellow or blue second hand!


I would definitely keep the da36, much cooler and more "damasko".. Blue is very nice too, but not quite there imo 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## mega

Azriel1128 said:


> Deciding on which one to keep... Da36 or Da38, yellow or blue second hand!


Wow. Getting both at the same time is definitely one way to make sure you know which one to keep! I'm going through the same question. How do they look next to each other in outdoor/natural lighting?

They got the yellow on the DA36 just right for that perfect amount of color pop. On the other hand, I usually prefer blue (generally and on a watch). And as someone has noted, it's a touch less casual (i.e., slightly more formal for a tool watch) so it could be more versatile in a work setting.

I waiting on an order for the DA38....but can't say I'm still not going through the same question.


----------



## ridnovir

mega said:


> Wow. Getting both at the same time is definitely one way to make sure you know which one to keep! I'm going through the same question. How do they look next to each other in outdoor/natural lighting?
> 
> They got the yellow on the DA36 just right for that perfect amount of color pop. On the other hand, I usually prefer blue (generally and on a watch). And as someone has noted, it's a touch less casual (i.e., slightly more formal for a tool watch) so it could be more versatile in a work setting.
> 
> I waiting on an order for the DA38....but can't say I'm still not going through the same question.


I am interested in this as well. In the pics above the blue hand looks a bit too dark against the dial


----------



## Azriel1128

Comparing the two (da36 and the 38), the blue hand does look more formal and the yellow casual. I like blue but I have noticed that since its a flat blue, it does not reflect light and gets "lost" on the black matte dial in darker settings of either natural or indoor lighting. The yellow on the other hand (no pun intended)"pops" still on darker setting and can be viewed without you trying to look for it. I'm partial to blue but in this case I'm leaning towards yellow...
*the blue second hand might work better visually on the da37. Now if they made the da36 second hand in an orange color that would be nice!


----------



## mega

Azriel1128 said:


> Comparing the two (da36 and the 38), the blue hand does look more formal and the yellow casual. I like blue but I have noticed that since its a flat blue, it does not reflect light and gets "lost" on the black matte dial in darker settings of either natural or indoor lighting. The yellow on the other hand (no pun intended)"pops" still on darker setting and can be viewed without you trying to look for it. I'm partial to blue but in this case I'm leaning towards yellow...
> *the blue second hand might work better visually on the da37. Now if they made the da36 second hand in an orange color that would be nice!


I can understand your thinking. Which makes me think I probably would have a hard time deciding even if I had both in hand. Seems like there are a number of folks in the same predicament. There's still time for me to switch. Any more side by side pics you can post would be greatly appreciated. It would be a great public service.


----------



## blowfish89

I would take the blue second hand over the lime.


----------



## Azriel1128

Some more pics of the two bros....the blue does look good but nothing beats the visibility of the yellow seconds hand! Funny thing, the blue came with the metal bracelet but it fits the da36 perfectly without going back to Germany for fitting!


----------



## 41Mets

My favorite watch is my Sinn 103 a sa. I just got a preowned (barely) Damasko da373. I was really into the white dial. I think I originally preferred the look of the da37 (with the black bezel) but I have to say, the black inner bezel of the 373 really pops much more in person than in a photo. In the photos I thought the case of the watch was more prominent around the dial than it is in person. With that said, the case is really beautiful. In general, as good as this watch looks in a photo, it is better looking in person!!


----------



## StufflerMike

Wanted to bring some colour into this thread










(Put a cheapo rubber strap on my DC 56 when mountain climbing some years ago)


----------



## Bender.Folder

Saw this on another forum. It was you the orange damasko ! 

I like it.


----------



## aaamax

Looks great. I bet it would be striking as well with the Damest coating.



stuffler said:


> Wanted to bring some colour into this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Put a cheapo rubber strap on my DC 56 when mountain climbing some years ago)


----------



## blowfish89

New shoes (real ones).


----------



## Millbarge

Just saw this on Damasko's Facebook, it makes me very happy:
Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur: Diver watch will come


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> Just saw this on Damasko's Facebook, it makes me very happy:
> Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur Diver watch will come


Good !!


----------



## whoa

Millbarge said:


> Just saw this on Damasko's Facebook, it makes me very happy:
> Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur: Diver watch will come


I can't see it? Was that it? No pics or any more info?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## gward4

Millbarge said:


> Just saw this on Damasko's Facebook, it makes me very happy:
> Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur: Diver watch will come


Any more info on this? I don't see it on their FB page.


----------



## Millbarge

Sorry, i went to sleep...
its on the Facebook page under the Bender Engraving:


Gábor Katona Waiting for your diver instead of this.
Like · Reply · March 17 at 11:16am


Tyson i love their current watches, but a Damasko Diver would be amazing!
Like · _3__ · March 17 at 2:05pm_
__

_Gábor Katona Yep. 
With silicon technology._
_Like · 2 · March 17 at 6:28pm_
__

_Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur Diver watch will come _
_Like · 4 · March 18 at 1:14am_


Copy and pasted from facebook, sorry if it looks weird, but i think you get the idea


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## ahkeelt

Just testing the iPhone camera and a willing subject . . .


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Gary_Drainville

Just arrived on Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Welcome ! Those DA like to be photographed.

Anyone got a bracelet DC56 ? Im hesitating sending mine back to get it fitted. On pictures it adds a nice presence to this watch. Also fond of the overengineered aspects that goes along with the case. 

Still amazed at how they did regulate my chrono and the toughness of the hardening process.


----------



## aaamax

terrific pic!



Alda_cz said:


>


----------



## Alda_cz

Thanks


----------



## GMA




----------



## ahkeelt

Aquaracer1 said:


> HAGWA!
> 
> View attachment 3194858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194866


acquaracer1- what strap is that - can't believe how incredibly good that looks on an already handsome watch!!!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## 41Mets

Someone's selling the da47 at what's a really good price on the forum. It's my favorite Damasko. ;-)


----------



## incontrol




----------



## 41Mets

Nice!


incontrol said:


>


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## gward4

Saw this on the Damasko facebook page yesterday. Would be great to have the bracelet option for all models!


----------



## Gary_Drainville

That is one sweet watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Ive been thinking the same. Would be cool that the 'basic ' DA models get it aswell. I'd buy one as a daily wearer and use it as a diver watch. 

Their in house calibers seel nice though. Any ideas on servicing costs they charge on in house calibers ?


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## blowfish89

Alda_cz your pictures are just breathtaking!


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## 41Mets

Da45
What do you think of the brown leather?


----------



## movoblast

I want a da45/46/or 47. Where is the cheapest place I'd be able to buy one? I'm looking into buying from toptime but don't know how much customs would be. Are there any stores that ship via a method that ultimately gets transferred and delivered by USPS so I could bypass customs?


----------



## itsajobar

Alda_cz said:


>


Where did you get that 2 piece green canvas strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

movoblast said:


> I want a da45/46/or 47. Where is the cheapest place I'd be able to buy one? I'm looking into buying from toptime but don't know how much customs would be. Are there any stores that ship via a method that ultimately gets transferred and delivered by USPS so I could bypass customs?


They were the cheapest i could find,
and they shipped all my things USPS by request.


----------



## the MJ




----------



## blowfish89

the MJ said:


>


Did the bezel rotate


----------



## ahkeelt

^^^^ Hahahah - excellent question to a sweet picture of tender hands on extra hard steel!
Call it - the softer side of Damasko!

Infact - "Origins of a WIS"


----------



## the MJ

Thanks guys. Looks like we have another watch enthusiast under the roof


----------



## Alda_cz

blowfish89 said:


> Alda_cz your pictures are just breathtaking!


thank you very much


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## blowfish89

IWC big pilot style strap for the Damasko, made whole with beadblasted Seiko 5 buckle.


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Millbarge

So tired from packing and cleaning etc as we prepare to move...







looks like lunch time to me.


----------



## rpss

jaywinston41 said:


> Da45
> What do you think of the brown leather?


That combo looks great, mind telling me where you got that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary_Drainville

On a custom strap from Combat Straps in Montreal - I have an carbon grey Ostrich strap with yellow stitching being made now that should be here soon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

Gary_Drainville said:


> On a custom strap from Combat Straps in Montreal - I have an carbon grey Ostrich strap with yellow stitching being made now that should be here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous strap. Love the twisted stitching--a nice little detail. I have one of Combat's toad straps. The quality and workmanship are outstanding.


----------



## Gary_Drainville

*Show your Damasko!*



dhtjr said:


> Gorgeous strap. Love the twisted stitching--a nice little detail. I have one of Combat's toad straps. The quality and workmanship are outstanding.


Thanks! I ordered it with notches in the strap where it meets the lugs rather than straight. Really looking forward to its arrival.

Gary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the Imp

I was liking the light in the room


----------



## 41Mets

rpss said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da45
> What do you think of the brown leather?
> 
> 
> 
> That combo looks great, mind telling me where you got that strap?
Click to expand...

Shawn from strappedwatchcompany.com
Thanks!!


----------



## akitadog

Well, not here yet, but on it's way to me. DA-373. This will be my 4'th Damasko. Had a DA-36, DA-46, and a DC-66Si. All great watches. Liked the first two very much but found the 20mm strap size and case a tad small for my liking. Got the DC-66Si, but decided I really only like a 3 handed watches. Have to say though that the DC-66Si is an awesome watch. Would like a DK-10 or DK-11, but that is out of reach for my budget right now, so when this DA-373 came up I decided to give it a try. I like the 37x case size and also the fact that it has a domed crystal. Can't wait fir it to arrive. Here is a picture from the seller. That will have to do until it is on my wrist.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Millbarge

akitadog said:


> Well, not here yet, but on it's way to me. DA-373. Thiw will be my 4'th Damasko. Had a DA-36, DA-46, and a DC-66Si. All great watches. Liked the first two very much but found the 20mm strap size and case a tad small for my liking. Got the DC-66Si, but decided I really only like a 3 handed watches. Have to say though that the DC-66Si is an awesome watch. Would like a DK-10 or DK-11, but that is out of reach for my budget right now, so when this DA-373 came up I decided to give it a try. I like the 37x case size and also the fact that it has a domed crystal. Can't wait fir it to arrive. Here is a picture from the seller. That will have to do until it is on my wrist.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


oh i didn't realize the 373s had a domed crystal...
very cool.

EDIT: i'd love to see a side view once it arrives


----------



## akitadog

Well, somewhere someone said that these cases used a domed chrystal. Well I will wait and see once it has arrived. I hope that it does.

Here is the spec straight from Damasko:

Convex Sapphire crystal, antireflective coating on one side

Akitadog


----------



## blowfish89

Very lovely akitadog, the watch looks superb. I especially love that Damasko followed the Rolex style numbering of the minutes (with the 30 inverted when you look at it) instead of the crappy Omega style where the numbers invert after 20 and 40, it drives me crazy.


----------



## dhtjr

Gary_Drainville said:


> Thanks! I ordered it with notches in the strap where it meets the lugs rather than straight. Really looking forward to its arrival.
> 
> Gary
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent idea. Hopefully he will angle the notches to match the angle of the lugs, or at least as close as possible.


----------



## Millbarge

You guys see the new brown straps they have coming?
This is from their Facebook:








new rubber strap too:


----------



## blowfish89

Good, looks like a Hirsch Liberty on top right and Hirsch Robby on bottom row.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> Good, looks like a Hirsch Liberty on top right and Hirsch Robby on bottom row.


Now that you mention it, they look exactly like Hirsch straps...
weren't the older ones made by DiModell?
I guess they are maybe changing suppliers.


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice pic ! 

They moved to Hirsch indeed. I like the Di Modell Pilot with that large ending that blends into lugs. Bet it will come to a price increase too, Di Modell straps except the Chronissimo model are cheaper than Hirsch.


----------



## whoa

I saw the pics, but actually didn't think they had changed strap supplier.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## whoa

Alda_cz said:


>


What strap is that? Looks great

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Millbarge

whoa said:


> I saw the pics, but actually didn't think they had changed strap supplier..
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


I think we will find out for sure on Friday, sounds like maybe new catalogue comes out then


whoa said:


> What strap is that? Looks great
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


i believe that is the standard damasko rubber strap...
maybe soon to go away?


----------



## whoa

Millbarge said:


> I think we will find out for sure on Friday, sounds like maybe new catalogue comes out then
> 
> i believe that is the standard damasko rubber strap...
> maybe soon to go away?


I hope not.. :-( prices are fine as of now..:-D I had hoped they would put the easter discount like last year's 10% but nope

I'm not sure I've ever seen that one!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## blowfish89

I remember seeing a "cats+Damasko" trend last year in the photos, when I had just joined the forum.


----------



## akitadog

My fourth Damasko. Now it is the DA-373.

Lots to like about this watch. I really like the larger case size, and also the domed crystal, AR on the inside only. The white dial is interesting. Put it on a nice black with yellow stripe NATO to add a bit of color.

Had a DA-36, but when the DA-46 came out I decided that the larger size, plus bezel was what I wanted. Eventually sold it and then much later bought a DC-66Si. Now that is an awesome watch, but I decided that I liked a 3 hand watch better, so it was moved on.

Then suddenly this DA-373 caught my eye. Love the case size. Still not sure about the white dial, but we will see. Also, I think I really like a 0-55 bezel, like the DK-10, which is what I really wanted but can't afford at this time.

Why the continued love affair with Damasko watches? Simple...*The almost indestructible case.* Nothing I have or have ever had is as tough. One day I will get a DK-10, just because!

Added some other pictures with different straps, including the Hirsh strap. I will see if I can do pictures with the Hirsh strap later this weekend.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## ugmonk

akitadog said:


> Well, not here yet, but on it's way to me. DA-373. Thiw will be my 4'th Damasko. Had a DA-36, DA-46, and a DC-66Si. All great watches. Liked the first two very much but found the 20mm strap size and case a tad small for my liking. Got the DC-66Si, but decided I really only like a 3 handed watches. Have to say though that the DC-66Si is an awesome watch. Would like a DK-10 or DK-11, but that is out of reach for my budget right now, so when this DA-373 came up I decided to give it a try. I like the 37x case size and also the fact that it has a domed crystal. Can't wait fir it to arrive. Here is a picture from the seller. That will have to do until it is on my wrist.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


Where did you get that red strap? It looks great on the watch.


----------



## akitadog

Came with the watch from the previous owner. It is a Hirsh strap. Rubber inside, with leather outside. Very comfortable indeed.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## gward4




----------



## ahkeelt

Akitadog - would love to see the watch with Hirsch Tiger unless seller kept it to himself. Think these straps are made for Domaskos. Love the look!!


----------



## kamonjj

Damasinn ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2013

New Rubber Strap for my DA47.


----------



## BaggerRyder

kamonjj said:


> Damasinn ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you take a 22mm bracelet and modify it? Looks good.


----------



## akitadog

Akheelt,

More pictures added to my orig post.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## kamonjj

*Show your Damasko!*



BaggerRyder said:


> Did you take a 22mm bracelet and modify it? Looks good.


It was a 20mm bracelet that I modified. I just had to end the tabs on the bottom of the end links to fit the case. Took about 10 mins. It was from a Sinn 657.

Just a note, the fitment isn't perfect and the color isn't either. But, it does have micro adjustments and is a better alternative than most.

If I came across a good deal for a Damasko bracelet I would jump on it in a heart beat though. I just feel the whole sending it to Germany and spending that much is more than I wanna deal with. The Damasko is my weekend camping, travel, and work around the house watch. I don't wanna be without it for a long period of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## blowfish89

un viaje al Océano Pacífico


----------



## ahkeelt

^ rattle snakes love damaskos...


----------



## blowfish89

New strap from Portugal.


----------



## ahkeelt

^ love the cork strap. More pictures would be welcome.


----------



## ahkeelt

some more damasko love...


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice cork strap, has it some advantages apart the look ? Less sticky than leather when its hot ?

akheelt nice combo too, really like the one on the bracelet. Gives another dimension to them. 

I emailed Damasko to get a quote on fitting a bracelet on my DC56. Around 700$ is sure money but not shocking when big swiss brands charge the same for non hardened steel ones that I am sure are not manufacturated in house too. 

Is it heavier on bracelet than some regular steel watch or just about the same ?


----------



## blowfish89

- Is the bracelet for the DA44 out yet ?

- Most of all I got it for the look. But the cork strap does have some advantages over leather if you like the aesthetics. It is completely waterproof, no funny calf lining or anything, both sides are cork. Leather in general isn't (but I think the Damasko straps with rubber lining are). It is also definitely more eco-friendly and sustainable for production, as the cork is stripped away from the bark of the Cork Oak, and it grows a new one in time, no trees or exotic animals harmed. Some people just don't want to or can't wear certain animal leathers and this provides a completely natural alternative. Cork is also elastic, fire-retardant and will gain a good texture with time. The strap's pretty comfy and bends as you want, not too thick or hard. I suggest upgrading to the nicer Panerai-style buckle if you get one, the buckle is high quality.
The quality is super nice for the price, but the Portuguese museum is not the fastest at communication. Just stick with it if you order one, its worth the money. I'm already thinking of a second one (they also provide customizations and a dark cork variant).
















I had asked them for a shorter strap, and stated that I have 7" wrists, they gave me a XS strap which is on the shorter side but its okay after I removed the second keeper. If you have 7"+ wrists, go for the normal length strap.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Thanks man ! Thats really an alternative for me as I like the look of those thick panerai styled leather but I'm sweating easily and even the rubber lined leather stick to my skin.

A bracelet on DA 4x series would indeed be nice. A damest bracelet even better, I'd buy a DA 47 Black on such a bracelet straight away I think.


----------



## blowfish89

Bender.Folder said:


> Thanks man ! Thats really an alternative for me as I like the look of those thick panerai styled leather but I'm sweating easily and even the rubber lined leather stick to my skin.
> 
> A bracelet on DA 4x series would indeed be nice. A damest bracelet even better, I'd buy a DA 47 Black on such a bracelet straight away I think.


Cork museum's cork strap is not thick though, if you want a thicker strap maybe ask them to add some padding.

I switched straps between my Damasko and VSA. Now Damasko on black ostrich leg strap with red stitching from Martu in Chile. This is the dressiest the Damasko can go.


----------



## LH2




----------



## ahkeelt

DA343 goes places....


----------



## gward4

Damasko's FB post today has a link to their new 2015 catalogue. At first glance it seemed to show a bracelet for the DK10, but did not indicate a bracelet for the 4x series.


----------



## BDIC

New to me. First Damasko. Digging it!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Someone claimed on french forums he tried on the new gmt model and also a DA44 on bracelet. Well if he did not mistake it with a DK model this is good news!


----------



## the MJ

*Show your Damasko!*

With new strap


----------



## njharrell

Just joined the Damasko club! Can't stop checking the time!


----------



## whoa

njharrell said:


> Just joined the Damasko club! Can't stop checking the time!


Congrats, nice strap what is it? 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Gary_Drainville

My custom strap from Combat Straps arrived today. Very impressed, nice workmanship - he even got the notches where the strap meets the lugs perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpss

Every time I convince myself that I can cope without a Damasko in my collection this thread pops up again to remind me that I probably can't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary_Drainville

Ya, they're pretty awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

My new DA38. In love, absolutely... Meet all my preferences formed over 2 years exploring watches...


----------



## blowfish89

Gary_Drainville said:


> My custom strap from Combat Straps arrived today. Very impressed, nice workmanship - he even got the notches where the strap meets the lugs perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks friggin' great. Is it ostrich leg?


----------



## Vig2000

Gary_Drainville said:


> My custom strap from Combat Straps arrived today. Very impressed, nice workmanship - he even got the notches where the strap meets the lugs perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo! Here's my DK-10 Black frolicking in the grass, which will hopefully have its own strap from Combat very soon:






__
https://flic.kr/p/syxbhM



__
https://flic.kr/p/syyZP8


----------



## Gary_Drainville

blowfish89 said:


> Looks friggin' great. Is it ostrich leg?


It is - my first strap made from Ostrich and wow is it ever comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Gary_Drainville said:


> It is - my first strap made from Ostrich and wow is it ever comfortable.


Great! Its just amazing how a high quality strap can transform not only the look but also the wearing experience.
I have a Heuerville strap coming soon for my Damasko, I'll post pics when its here.


----------



## Gary Drainville

blowfish89 said:


> Great! Its just amazing how a high quality strap can transform not only the look but also the wearing experience.
> I have a Heuerville strap coming soon for my Damasko, I'll post pics when its here.


Looking forward to seeing the pics - I just checked out their website, nice looking and not too pricey.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Vig2000 said:


> Perfect combo! Here's my DK-10 Black frolicking in the grass, which will hopefully have its own strap from Combat very soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/syxbhM
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/syyZP8


Very nice, first pic I've seen of the display back. I like the diameter of the DK10 - my next watch will be something from the DA 3XX series which has the 42mm diameter.


----------



## BaggerRyder

Enjoying a Daytime, just before night time...


----------



## basket case




----------



## vinylgreek

Finally 
P5050008 by George Spanias, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89

^Is that mesh polished, brushed or beadblasted ?


----------



## Deepdive

basket case said:


>


you probably know what I am going to ask (and I am not alone...).... so?


----------



## basket case

Deepdive said:


> you probably know what I am going to ask (and I am not alone...).... so?


Borrowed the bracelet from my DA36. No fit issues whatsoever


----------



## Bender.Folder

Mmmmm I'm tempted to bracelet my DC56. Its a 2014 model and Damasko answered me with the same price than Toptime sells the bracelet on his site. Isabella from Damasko did not write back about fitting fee for my watch. Someone is able to fit a DA36 on his DA44..

I'll take my chance from Toptime I guess.


----------



## whoa

Bender.Folder said:


> Mmmmm I'm tempted to bracelet my DC56. Its a 2014 model and Damasko answered me with the same price than Toptime sells the bracelet on his site. Isabella from Damasko did not write back about fitting fee for my watch. Someone is able to fit a DA36 on his DA44..
> 
> I'll take my chance from Toptime I guess.


Remember you can get 3% discount when signing up if you haven't 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## basket case

And free shipping this month from Toptime.


----------



## whoa

Yeah.. I ordered a da36 like a week before the price increase, almost 200! So glad I finally did it 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## akitadog

DA-373 on Nato. Although I thought I would only like a watch with a Bezel, I am liking this one a lot. Very comfortable, regardless which strap is on it, and ever so easy to read. Have had quite a few Damasko watches in the past, but really like this 3X3 case due to it's size, and especially the domed crystal with AR on the inside only. It is not a fingerprint magnet.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Gary_Drainville

Hello from Halifax! The DA373 is my next Damasko - 42mm is the perfect size for me. I ordered my DA36 from the AD in Montreal, not sure if I would do better ordering direct next time though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek

blowfish89 said:


> ^Is that mesh polished, brushed or beadblasted ?


Its supposedly Ti PVD on stainless with a matte finish. It's the closest I could get to the color of the case.


----------



## Sousuke

My first real post on WUS! Hooray! I really wanted to thank you for all the great inspiration you gave me (awesome pictures). I've been reading this thread back and forth for almost two weeks now and somehow I couldn't resist any longer. I just had to get me a Damasko myself. So, here it is saying hello to you... hope you like it.









































Sousuke


----------



## blowfish89

Welcome! Great pictures there.


----------



## akitadog

Gary_Drainville,

Havn't been to Halifax since I worked in Montreal, and that was 30 years ago. Probably heading across Canada next summer, camping and photographing.

I ordered my DA-36 and then a DA-46 direct from Damasko. Shipping, duties and taxes were very expensive. Not sure how that compares to buying from the AD in Montreal.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Gary Drainville

Nice pics and a great choice!


----------



## Deepdive

basket case said:


> Borrowed the bracelet from my DA36. No fit issues whatsoever


thanks for info!! good to know... I have DA38 and waiting for DA44... in the case I can use the bracelet for both, I will strongly consider it!!


----------



## whoa

Nice watch and nice pictures! That lume dial is very cool 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Sunny Sunday


----------



## njharrell

whoa said:


> njharrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined the Damasko club! Can't stop checking the time!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, nice strap what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-
Click to expand...

Thanks! Its a Grey Cordura strap. I'm still trying to track down a PVD buckle...


----------



## gward4

basket case said:


> Borrowed the bracelet from my DA36. No fit issues whatsoever


Damasko posted the following comment on its FB page, in response to a question about bracelets for the 4x series. Exciting!

"You can order one for your DA47 now. Please send an e-mail to [email protected]"


----------



## gward4

Have a great Sunday


----------



## ahkeelt

vinylgreek said:


> Finally
> P5050008 by George Spanias, on Flickr


Vinylgreek - let us know where one could get the seeds to this "Damasko-bage" plant. I'd love what yours grew!


----------



## Gary Drainville

akitadog said:


> Gary_Drainville,
> 
> Havn't been to Halifax since I worked in Montreal, and that was 30 years ago. Probably heading across Canada next summer, camping and photographing.
> 
> I ordered my DA-36 and then a DA-46 direct from Damasko. Shipping, duties and taxes were very expensive. Not sure how that compares to buying from the AD in Montreal.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


The AD in Montreal, Les Montres Uhren, gave me the DA36 for $1545 Cdn plus taxes - I was very tempted to get the watch from outside Canada but was concerned about customs, etc. Fabian Blanchard at the AD was trained in Germany and Switzerland and services Damasko watches, nice to know there's an authorized service centre close by. I'm originally from Vancouver but have spent the past 27 years with the Navy in Halifax.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

On a walk. Fits perfectly on my wrist...


----------



## cle_steve

New to me DA45. My first watch with a matte white dial. Still undecided whether I'm a white dial guy but love the execution of it with the red accents. Damasko strap is also really nice. Anyone go from white to black dial Damasko or vice versa?


----------



## akitadog

cle_steve said:


> New to me DA45. My first watch with a matte white dial. Still undecided whether I'm a white dial guy but love the execution of it with the red accents. Damasko strap is also really nice. Anyone go from white to black dial Damasko or vice versa?
> 
> View attachment 3937746


Had DA-36, DA-46, DC-66Si, and now have a DA-373. I like them all in their own way. DA-36 was too small for my taste. DA-46 I really liked, as I like a Bezel on my Watches. Sold it but not sure why. The DC-66Si was an awesome watch, but I decided I am a 3 hand watch person. I like to see the big second hand going around. Saw this DA-373 for sale and decided to give it a try. I like the 3x3 case size, love the fact it has a domed crystal, and the white dial is very easy to read. Thought about a DK-11, but is currently out of my budget range..... But, I seem to be bonding with this watch very well. Also, without a Bezel, it does not eat shirt cuffs. I think that so far I like the white dial. It gives a change in looks from my other divers which are all black dial.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Vig2000

cle_steve said:


> Anyone go from white to black dial Damasko or vice versa?


Yeah, I went from DC67 Si Black to a DK10 Black. I liked the 67Si a lot, but to me, a white dial doesn't quite go with a Damasko. Damasko watches are too utilitarian, so they need a black dial to match. Also, in that same vein, I also go for the Damest coated watches to further enhance how utilitarian a Damasko is.


----------



## blowfish89

I am glad I went with the DA44 over the DA45 in my case. Even though the lume sucks, the black dial is more versatile. I thought the white dial will wear bigger with the dinner plate blank feel, I got the black dial. Now I am wishing the black dial was a little bigger at 42 instead of 40 lol. Would still pick the black over white again. I would love the DA 373 for a second Damasko, I've never had a full lume dial.


----------



## 41Mets

This makes the watch. Awesome.


vinylgreek said:


> Finally
> P5050008 by George Spanias, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets

Looks great on your wrist. More presence on yours than on mine!


cle_steve said:


> New to me DA45. My first watch with a matte white dial. Still undecided whether I'm a white dial guy but love the execution of it with the red accents. Damasko strap is also really nice. Anyone go from white to black dial Damasko or vice versa?


----------



## pley3r

Just joined the dk11 club  Dam this thing is impressive in person!


----------



## Vig2000

pley3r said:


> Just joined the dk11 club  Dam this thing is impressive in person!


Show us the caseback, which is equally as impressive!


----------



## uvalaw2005

I've been on this forum for years and never really looked twice at Damasko.  Then I got a DK10 in a trade and couldn't believe the quality and the elegant yet rugged simplicity, not to mention the fascinating and fantastic in-house movement. I'll probably put it up for sale as it's a bit more than I like to have invested in a tool-oriented watch, but suddenly I felt I needed a Damasko in my life and when I saw the DA343 with bracelet and strap on f29, I had to have it. Wore it almost the whole weekend:


----------



## Bender.Folder

Welcome to the latest Damasker's .

Dk10 is beautiful ! I like that for the same money for a pre-owned Swiss premium watch you can access German In house and Damasko case. Whats the average accuracy on yours ?


----------



## itsajobar

I want a damasko but hear that the lume is pretty terrible. Can anyone advise otherwise? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt

yes - don't get a black dial D for its lume. But in a sense if lume is what you need they offer a white dial torch that beats all lumes of a black dial one...

fwiw



itsajobar said:


> I want a damasko but hear that the lume is pretty terrible. Can anyone advise otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

itsajobar said:


> I want a damasko but hear that the lume is pretty terrible. Can anyone advise otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ahkeelt said:


> yes - don't get a black dial D for its lume. But in a sense if lume is what you need they offer a white dial torch that beats all lumes of a black dial one...
> 
> fwiw


Judge for yourself:








(Pic shamelessly borrowed)


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## AustinOX




----------



## AustinOX

itsajobar said:


> I want a damasko but hear that the lume is pretty terrible. Can anyone advise otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

I'm the first to complain on the black dial lume but owning a Planet Ocean and having owned some Seiko's in past does not help judging it objectively. But being honest, after same exposure to a light source and comparing lume right after exposure and 30 mins later, the Damasko stays pretty much as enlighted through the night. Its not loosing lume power so suddenly as some torch lumed divers like PO's or Seiko's. You can still read the time in the morning, plus the sharp hands and hour markers make it easier than on some diving watches imho.

Readability on those german ones is pretty awesome too.


----------



## blowfish89

I still haven't found a single watch which retains lume till the morning, though my Orient Mako comes close (usually there is some diffused light in the morning coming from a window, so the lume isn't needed). Maybe you guys just sleep for less time. Archimede also lights like a torch but loses lume quick. Damasko I agree is dim from the beginning, stays like that for quite some time, then loses it - but absolutely no way I would say it lasts overnight. Sinn/Orient/Seiko lume is orders of magnitude better.


----------



## AustinOX

Stowa Prodiver was legible through the night, but not bright. The Damasko DA37 does not last overnight, although it is legible for hours if your eyes are adjusted to the dark. If all-night lume is of the utmost importance, nothing beats tritium. Having also owned Traser, Luminox, and Ball, my favorite tritium brand is Marathon. They make one hell of a tool watch.


----------



## pley3r

My new dk11 is readable all night. Able to see the time all the way till 6:30 when I got up this morning.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

itsajobar said:


> I want a damasko but hear that the lume is pretty terrible. Can anyone advise otherwise?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to explain my opinion and experience with the Damasko lume. I have the new DA38 for about a week. I often wake up in the night and sleep with the watch on my hand. Damasko lume is not strong after charging, but it's readable all the night (although I don't have perfect eyes - wear glasses, especially for low distances). And that's what's going on.








You can clearly identify the 12 position by the bright triangle and the hands are shining all their surface (not just a fill like most of watches). The small hour points are really weak, but still readable (in the night eyes are more sensitive to any, even weak light sources). Hands can be due to their shape perfectly recognized.

I'm personally convinced, that in Damasko thought about the lume efficiency. It's not a nuclear powerplant, but it fulfills its purpose to read the time all the night.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## itsajobar

Thanks everyone for the input. All beautiful watches/photos btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

We must all have different eyes regarding Damasko lume  Someone above wrote the word I was looking for, efficiency. Thats Damasko to me. 

I'm torn with the bracelet, I asked myself and even stuffler.mike and both Damasko and him adviced me strongly to send the watch in to fit the bracelet. I'm also thinking selling it to buy either a da 3x or 4x on bracelet or maybe something from Sinn. 

For those owning the bracelet, is it comfy ? someone can compare with omega diver bracelet ? Heavy ? It looks supper bulky on photograph, I'm a bit curious on weight it adds.


----------



## AustinOX

I'm looking forward to being able to provide input. I have a DA363 on a bracelet arriving tomorrow. I thought I could live without one- but my daily wear/grab and go watch simply has to be on a bracelet.


----------



## NismoDan

Threw on this orange/black Nato last night and I'm not sure how I feel about it yet...


----------



## ahkeelt

Bender.Folder said:


> We must all have different eyes regarding Damasko lume  Someone above wrote the word I was looking for, efficiency. Thats Damasko to me.
> 
> I'm torn with the bracelet, I asked myself and even stuffler.mike and both Damasko and him adviced me strongly to send the watch in to fit the bracelet. I'm also thinking selling it to buy either a da 3x or 4x on bracelet or maybe something from Sinn.
> 
> For those owning the bracelet, is it comfy ? someone can compare with omega diver bracelet ? Heavy ? It looks supper bulky on photograph, I'm a bit curious on weight it adds.


benderfolder - I will give you my 2 cents on bracelet ....

Damasko bracelet is as utility driven as damasko watches. It's elegant. It's engineered with perfection. It fits without any micro adjustments. Every link is composed of 2 /3 links that are perfect squares and they line up with a level of precision that you see in a machine. It is snug on your wrist. Nothing clinks or sounds. It closure is novel. It requires a concerted effort to open. It clicks just like a door of a bmw would shut. Every time the soft metal and ceramic bearing make a cooing sound to snap shut. The feedback you get from the closure is reassuring. Now on the weight - it's no cheap thin tinny bracelet and weights appropriately. Reminds you every time you put it on that it is an engineered piece of metal links that befit the engineered case in a harmonious way. Is it bulky - no! Is it boxy - yes somewhat. Does it add weight - oh sweet mother of god it does and that weight is what you want. The heft. The substance. You want that. It's good weight. Can I compate it to something - lets do Sinn. Sinn makes good bracelets but Damasko is very very nice. In fact a bit better I would say even thgh I am in the honeymoon phase. Sinn U1 bracelets are great too. 757 bracelet is okay. Omega I don't know sorry.

Question on on your mind. Should you get it. Depends on the money you want to invest. If money is out of the question and this is one watch you will wear often get it. But get it on a new watch not retrofitted. Here is my logic. The reason you don't want retrofit is because the original cases had pin holes that do not line up with new coordinates of pin in bracelet. I'm not sure what they specifically do to retire it but my guess is that they either change the hole coordinates on lug of old watch or change end links on bracelet. Either way whatever they do what you will get will be a bracelet that "may" not fit any new damasko watch head. And so if you have more damasko in your future you want to invest on the bracelet once to be able to use it on other heads. Tangential argument - should you get it if money was an issue. Possibly no. Despite its greatness, if you are debating bracelet you are not a hardcore bracelet guy and in that case the BFB (bang for buck) factor overall is lower than the cash you shell. In other words, the incremental wow you get from a damasko on bracelet is not online with the incremental dollar you need to spend on bracelet.

So so there you have it - my 2 cents.


----------



## ahkeelt

NismoDan said:


> Threw on this orange/black Nato last night and I'm not sure how I feel about it yet...
> View attachment 3961162


omg. You just reminded me what I actually wanted all along but ended up with the 343 on bracelet which btw i love but this is what they actually make a box of tissues for.

Does anyone one know when a bracelet is going to be available for these.


----------



## gward4

ahkeelt said:


> omg. You just reminded me what I actually wanted all along but ended up with the 343 on bracelet which btw i love but this is what they actually make a box of tissues for.
> 
> Does anyone one know when a bracelet is going to be available for these.


Damasko posted a comment on their FB page recently saying that bracelets could now be ordered for the 4x series by emailing them. ( I posted the actual comment above). I may do it shortly!


----------



## ahkeelt

gward4 said:


> Damasko posted a comment on their FB page recently saying that bracelets could now be ordered for the 4x series by emailing them. ( I posted the actual comment above). I may do it shortly!


Any pics of Da44 on a bracelet. I come up empty handed.

Also so does this mean da44 black will get metal shoes too (in black)?


----------



## myke

DK 10


----------



## gward4

ahkeelt said:


> Any pics of Da44 on a bracelet. I come up empty handed.
> 
> Also so does this mean da44 black will get metal shoes too (in black)?


Good question about the black bracelet.

The only picture I have seen was the da47 on bracelet posted by basket case on 5/8/15


----------



## blowfish89

ahkeelt said:


> benderfolder - I will give you my 2 cents on bracelet ....
> 
> Damasko bracelet is as utility driven as damasko watches. It's elegant. It's engineered with perfection. It fits without any micro adjustments. Every link is composed of 2 /3 links that are perfect squares and they line up with a level of precision that you see in a machine. It is snug on your wrist. Nothing clinks or sounds. It closure is novel. It requires a concerted effort to open. It clicks just like a door of a bmw would shut. Every time the soft metal and ceramic bearing make a cooing sound to snap shut. The feedback you get from the closure is reassuring. Now on the weight - it's no cheap thin tinny bracelet and weights appropriately. Reminds you every time you put it on that it is an engineered piece of metal links that befit the engineered case in a harmonious way. Is it bulky - no! Is it boxy - yes somewhat. Does it add weight - oh sweet mother of god it does and that weight is what you want. The heft. The substance. You want that. It's good weight. Can I compate it to something - lets do Sinn. Sinn makes good bracelets but Damasko is very very nice. In fact a bit better I would say even thgh I am in the honeymoon phase. Sinn U1 bracelets are great too. 757 bracelet is okay. Omega I don't know sorry.
> 
> Question on on your mind. Should you get it. Depends on the money you want to invest. If money is out of the question and this is one watch you will wear often get it. But get it on a new watch not retrofitted. Here is my logic. The reason you don't want retrofit is because the original cases had pin holes that do not line up with new coordinates of pin in bracelet. I'm not sure what they specifically do to retire it but my guess is that they either change the hole coordinates on lug of old watch or change end links on bracelet. Either way whatever they do what you will get will be a bracelet that "may" not fit any new damasko watch head. And so if you have more damasko in your future you want to invest on the bracelet once to be able to use it on other heads. Tangential argument - should you get it if money was an issue. Possibly no. Despite its greatness, if you are debating bracelet you are not a hardcore bracelet guy and in that case the BFB (bang for buck) factor overall is lower than the cash you shell. In other words, the incremental wow you get from a damasko on bracelet is not online with the incremental dollar you need to spend on bracelet.
> 
> So so there you have it - my 2 cents.


Wow that was romantic. I can tell how much you are loving the bracelet. I myself want one but it would have to wait till I am ready for a second Damasko.


----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> I still haven't found a single watch which retains lume till the morning, though my Orient Mako comes close (usually there is some diffused light in the morning coming from a window, so the lume isn't needed). Maybe you guys just sleep for less time. Archimede also lights like a torch but loses lume quick. Damasko I agree is dim from the beginning, stays like that for quite some time, then loses it - but absolutely no way I would say it lasts overnight. Sinn/Orient/Seiko lume is orders of magnitude better.


I wore my helson Blackbeard to bed last night. I could read the dial at 6am went to bed at 11 pm. Barely luminated but enough to read it. Some of the torchiest lumes don't last ;-(


----------



## Ivanhoe34

I like the AR on my DA38


----------



## wkw

DA36 sitting on my 7" wrist


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Bender.Folder said:


> For those owning the bracelet, is it comfy ? someone can compare with omega diver bracelet ? Heavy ? It looks supper bulky on photograph, I'm a bit curious on weight it adds.


I was one of the very first owners of a new Damasko directly bought on bracelet, and I wear it very often.

In general it is truly a high end bracelet, as good as anything from anyone. Very precise engineering. The links are small enough that you will not need micro adjustments, you can size it as well as a leather strap with holes. 
The surface has a soft chalky feeling.
It is full solid metal, hence heavier than simple bracelets but not too heavy. You quickly forget it.
The hardened material ensures that it will not scratch. In contrast my standard steel watch bracelets all have scratches on the clasp.
The feel of the closure is of high precision and it is great how the clasp is invisible when wearing the watch.
I do think that while expensive it is worth buying the bracelet with the watch.

I have 3 negative points however:
- despite the hard material there are a few tiny shiny spots on the edge of some links. I think that this
is because of touching something else with similar hardness - and that would then be other links when putting the watch on or off.
- a consequence of the very precise engineering: over time a few links became almost stuck in place following my wrist shape. I think this is because of microdust still finding a way around the tight fitting link axes and thus making the links more stiff. I did clean a few links once (taking apart, wiping, putting back, all easy with the provided tool)
- in some light and under certain angles the bracelet has an ever so slightly different greyness than the watch case.


----------



## DeVillean

Had a DA36, sold, upgraded to the bigger DA373 Black...a year later, still one of my favorites...

Various Straps...








White & Black...








White & Black...








At Night...








On an ISOfrane next to a couple of my Tunas...


----------



## Sousuke

Thanks guys for your welcome and your likes on my pictures.



Vig2000 said:


> Yeah, I went from DC67 Si Black to a DK10 Black. I liked the 67Si a lot, but to me, a white dial doesn't quite go with a Damasko. Damasko watches are too utilitarian, so they need a black dial to match. Also, in that same vein, I also go for the Damest coated watches to further enhance how utilitarian a Damasko is.


Funny thing is, that's exactly what I thought and still ended up with a DA47. I actually don't really know how that happend. I really like the Tool/Military watch look. And that's what made me go for a Damasko in the first place. I saw a pic of a DA46 black on a military green Nato with PVD Hardware and it was just perfect. But I kept watching this thread and pics of Damaskos in other watchforums worldwide too and kind of changed my mind. I started to like that distinctive achromatic look of the white dial versions. Especially the matte black hands were just too much to withstand any longer. So I ordered the DA47 black. But the closer delivery date came, the more doubts started crawling up my back right into my head: Did I do a mistake? Will the watch have enough Tool appeal to it? Will it be utilitarian enough? How will it look on a green Nato (which is T H E watchband for Tool/Military watches.)? And so on...but I gave it a shot and tried a green and a grey Nato...well look for yourself.

DA47 black on grey Nato PVD








DA47 black on green Nato PVD
















I can't help it, but that just looks pretty utilitarian to me (and even more so in the flesh). At least enough to make me happy. No doubts left here. But...I'm quite sure my DA47 will have a brother some time soon (probably a DA46, but certainly one with a black dial).

...and a few more pics...

















The second watch is a Fortis Spacematic 2012 LE, also with a full lume dial. A very nice watch too. Those two are actually the only "non Divers" I own.

And a Nightshot (which brings out the different lumecolour pretty well):









Sousuke


----------



## ahkeelt

Fortis has a very calming baby blue glow. Like it.


----------



## Sousuke

ahkeelt said:


> Fortis has a very calming baby blue glow. Like it.


Thanks. I like the baby blue glow pretty much too. The Damasko is undoubtedly the more valuable watch, but I have to say, the Fortis dial is a real burner. It's not just the baby blue glow. It's the overall impression...it has a complete matte finish (including the writing), the font is beautiful, the white is a lot cleaner... and of course the lume colour too...


----------



## MrDagon007

Sousuke said:


> Thanks guys for your welcome and your likes on my pictures.
> 
> Funny thing is, that's exactly what I thought and still ended up with a DA47. I actually don't really know how that happend. I really like the Tool/Military watch look. And that's what made me go for a Damasko in the first place. I saw a pic of a DA46 black on a military green Nato with PVD Hardware and it was just perfect. But I kept watching this thread and pics of Damaskos in other watchforums worldwide too and kind of changed my mind. I started to like that distinctive achromatic look of the white dial versions. Especially the matte black hands were just too much to withstand any longer. So I ordered the DA47 black. But the closer delivery date came, the more doubts started crawling up my back right into my head: Did I do a mistake? Will the watch have enough Tool appeal to it? Will it be utilitarian enough? How will it look on a green Nato (which is T H E watchband for Tool/Military watches.)? And so on...but I gave it a shot and tried a green and a grey Nato...well look for yourself.


I find that the white dial on my 373 is truly universal. The watch can look everyday casual, or technical-toolish, or remarkably even dressed enough to wear on a suit.


----------



## 4hour




----------



## Ivanhoe34

1 week together...


----------



## ahkeelt

Ivanhoe34 said:


> 1 week together...
> View attachment 3985154


Aww, looks like you two are made for each other ;-)


----------



## jsbx1

Ivanhoe34 said:


> 1 week together...
> View attachment 3985154


One hell of a nice photograph !!!

T


----------



## ahkeelt

Under the rail tracks in Manhattan ... the sun played tricks with the Damasko...


----------



## ahkeelt

A couple more ...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

jsbx1 said:


> One hell of a nice photograph !!!
> 
> T





ahkeelt said:


> Aww, looks like you two are made for each other ;-)


Thank you, guys, I like to look on all of your photographs  It's nice to see here how you like your watches... all of them are perfect!


----------



## Ivanhoe34

extremely legible. (no selective corrections made)


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

. What a perfect everyday watch. I'm thinking about getting a dk101 and throwing it on a brown cordovan strap, but it's not in the budget at the moment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjc1583

I got my DA38 in Friday afternoon and I've barely taken it off since. I'm really glad I went with the 38 because seeing it in person the seconds hand is pretty much exactly my favorite color. The bracelet is fantastic too. After getting this watch I am a firm believer in Damasko and I'm already thinking about getting another one (DC56 Black). I'm gonna stop gushing now.


----------



## akitadog

DA-373 on an Orange and Black Nato. Makes for a nice combination on warm days.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## blowfish89

The Stowa has been stealing wrist time from my Damasko this week (its a new watch afterall), but I intend to take the Damasko on my forthcoming Seattle/Portland trip (my first time). Maybe I can take both.


----------



## ahkeelt

Dam Blowfish - you are on a roll. What did you do - win the LA lottery recently ;-)

I'd take both and not only that but also wear both - we have 2 wrists for a reason!

This fatboy was on my wrist basking in 80 F and 80% humidity today ...


----------



## AustinOX




----------



## blowfish89

ahkeelt said:


> Dam Blowfish - you are on a roll. What did you do - win the LA lottery recently ;-)
> I'd take both and not only that but also wear both - we have 2 wrists for a reason!


Just following your footsteps, brother. Need to lie low for a while to cover the Stowa.


----------



## ahkeelt

blowfish89 said:


> Just following your footsteps, brother. Need to lie low for a while to cover the Stowa.


Tru-dat


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice stowa chrono Blowfish. Their nicest piece imho along their nice craftmanship on flieger watches. 

I'm still tossing the coin on getting bracelet or not for the DC56 or flipping it.


----------



## blowfish89

Bender.Folder said:


> Nice stowa chrono Blowfish. Their nicest piece imho along their nice craftmanship on flieger watches.
> 
> I'm still tossing the coin on getting bracelet or not for the DC56 or flipping it.


I agree - I think it's Stowa's nicest watch too, along with the Antea, and to some extent, the Testaf.
I decided not to get a bracelet for my DA44, I have too many straps for it already, and the funds will go a long way towards a new watch on bracelet instead.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Original strap


----------



## Ivanhoe34

... look beautiful


----------



## MrDagon007

If you are not that impressed with the dc56 then I expect that the awesome bracelet will not change your mind.


----------



## ahkeelt

Is the blue tint back on Damaskos? That 37 shows some blueness. Can someone confirm pls?


----------



## gward4

DA36 "Professional"


----------



## gward4

*Show your Damasko!*



ahkeelt said:


> Is the blue tint back on Damaskos? That 37 shows some blueness. Can someone confirm pls?





















Pictures taken back-to-back, the first outside under cloudy skies, the second one in my car. I definitely see the blue tint on mine, which I bought 3 months ago.

A couple more:


----------



## blowfish89

Ahkeelt, the blue tint has been there on my DA44 bought in Jan. I think its only the 3x3 series which does not have them. Only internal side AR is also possible on the 3x series by custom ordering I guess.


----------



## whoa

Uh i hope that mine will have it.. Seems like it's been stuck in Bratislava since Monday morning though.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## akitadog

The 3x3 series is standard with inside AR coating. The blue tint is only evident on external AR coating.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## akitadog

DA-373 on a Hirsh Tiger strap, now with the Damasko hardened buckle. Excellent combination.

Have a Hirsh Robby (Black outside with red inside) on the way. Let's see how it looks on the DA-373, as this watch does not have any red in it. However, I like red and black, so we will see.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## ahkeelt

Stellar!


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36 and jankoxxx strap http://www.jankoxxx.eu/

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 4hour




----------



## Sousuke

Alda_cz said:


> DA36 and jankoxxx strap JankoXXX - About me - jankoxxx.eu
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


me likey. |> nice leather. fits perfectly.

not sure yet, if the combination I tried today is a good fit. what do you guys think?

Damasko DA47 black on orange Isofrane...

















at least the view from the back is awesome. ;-) but I can't decide, whether or not the orange pairs well with the white dial. Too bad, that Isofrane doesn't offer red straps. That would be a perfect match for the black case and the white dial. Maybe green would be a great match too. Maybe I should get a green one.


----------



## whoa

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## blowfish89

^^Obris Morgan's isofrane style strap has a red option, but not sure if in 20mm.


----------



## blowfish89

Hello from Seattle. More pics to come.








Portland tomorrow.


----------



## Sousuke

blowfish89 said:


> ^^Obris Morgan's isofrane style strap has a red option, but not sure if in 20mm.


thanks. Might have been perfect, but the red option is not in 20mm. There's even a black buckle avaible. But no red in 20mm. Damn.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Sousuke, your DA47 on the orange isofrane looks absolutely stunning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinOX

In general I love the idea of the damast coating, and hate the look, but that DA47 black on orange looks fantastic.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

anti-magnetic test passed


----------



## Robotaz

Ivanhoe34 said:


> anti-magnetic test passed
> View attachment 4087769


Wrap one of those lines in a 100' diameter cylinder shape, then see how it does with your watch in the middle. lol


----------



## Bender.Folder

its 1000 gauss resistant no ? whats this like in allday ?


----------



## asrar.merchant

Ivanhoe34 said:


> anti-magnetic test passed
> View attachment 4087769


Asking for the purpose of knowledge, buddy.

How is this an anti magnetic test? What would happen if the movement was magnetised?

Sorry didn't understand this and am really eager to know more so asking.


----------



## StufflerMike

asrar.merchant said:


> What would happen if the movement was magnetiised


It would run very fast. Very fast. a magnetic field can cause the individual coils to stick together, having the effect of shortening the spring and thereby speeding up the watch. In most cases you will notice a dramatic change, to where the watch could be minutes fast in a day rather than seconds.


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> Asking for the purpose of knowledge, buddy.
> 
> How is this an anti magnetic test? What would happen if the movement was magnetised?
> 
> Sorry didn't understand this and am really eager to know more so asking.


Next to power lines, if you look at the line made up of slices(sorry, it's calculus time), then when perpendicular to the line you have a force created by EMR. If you wrap your fingers with your extended thumb in the direction of current flow(curls and right-hand rule) then you can calculate forces on anything that passes through that slice.

He's just saying that his watch is encountering a lot of forces that want to destabilize the movement. I'd agree as long as there is a lot of current flowing.


----------



## blowfish89

Few great watch pics taken today but Tapatalk is wonky for me so more when I get back.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## whoa

Just realized our pillows have the same color theme ;-)










-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Ivanhoe34

asrar.merchant said:


> Asking for the purpose of knowledge, buddy.
> 
> How is this an anti magnetic test? What would happen if the movement was magnetised?
> 
> Sorry didn't understand this and am really eager to know more so asking.


Obviously, I was just joking with the anti-magnetism  
The wires were too far and don't expect any serious result, I just used them for composition.

stuffler,mike explained you what magnetism does with the watch. But at that place I was, no chance to do it


----------



## jpfwatch

lume shot:


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## blowfish89

Slipped twice here.


----------



## blowfish89

Is it possible to swap out a 5-55 bezel for 1-12 one on Damasko DA44 - has anyone done it?


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Is it possible to swap out a 5-55 bezel for 1-12 one on Damasko DA44 - has anyone done it?


Ain't it the same just with a different bezel insert? Basically? But that would be my preference with the 5-55 as well 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## GMA




----------



## sulpher

blowfish89 said:


> Is it possible to swap out a 5-55 bezel for 1-12 one on Damasko DA44 - has anyone done it?


Yes, should be possible. I don't know what they will charge for changing the bezel inlay, though.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

on Phoenix nato. the watch is wearable on almost anything. already 3 weeks with me...


----------



## blowfish89

I think this is the best DA44 picture I have taken till now.


----------



## jsbx1

blowfish89 said:


> I think this is the best DA44 picture I have taken till now.


Very pleasing bokeh !

T


----------



## blowfish89

jsbx1 said:


> Very pleasing bokeh !
> 
> T


Thanks T, here's another one for you.


----------



## Tanjecterly

You make me want to have a DA44 and I already have a DA36!


----------



## jpfwatch

Some more DA44 pictures:


----------



## jsbx1

jpfwatch said:


> Some more DA44 pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4175090


Beautiful watch/strap combination

Tony


----------



## jpfwatch

thanks, it is a Hirsh terra strap.

JP


----------



## itsajobar

Does anyone know how much the da 4x models on bracelet will cost in us$ when they arrive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Enquiring on the DA44 bracelet..


----------



## itsajobar

*Show your Damasko!*



blowfish89 said:


> Enquiring on the DA44 bracelet..


Is there an inside joke that I missed? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how much the da 4x models on bracelet will cost in us$ when they arrive?


I don't know but it should be easy to guess - consider DA44 costs $1500 on strap and just the strap is about $100, and the bracelet is about $600-700, so add the bracelet and subtract the strap price - maybe a small discount on that due to buying it integrated, it should be about or a little north of $2k.


----------



## itsajobar

Thanks. Puts it in 857 territory...decisions decisions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

itsajobar said:


> Thanks. Puts it in 857 territory...decisions decisions


Depends on whose aesthetics you prefer, but I can guarantee you the bezel on the Damasko will be perfectly aligned and the watch will be better regulated and the steel won't scratch ever. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/bezel-misalignment-ocd-1961722.html


----------



## Bender.Folder

its 1950? on chrono24 for a da4x on steel from a german retailer. Expect a bit less from Damasko so around 2k$ is correct.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Shell cordovan


----------



## blowfish89

^That is hot.


----------



## Bender.Folder

If any Damask'ers are looking for a DC56 chrono in nearly mint condition at fair price, pm me . Speedmaster Pro itches me too much, thought I'd let you guys know first before hitting sales section. If its aganst rules I'll edit my post.


----------



## rpss

First Damasko arrived yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinOX

^great choice


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Homemade studio attempt to make product photo


----------



## rpss

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Homemade studio attempt to make product photo
> View attachment 4218354


Looks good. What setup are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

Nicely done.


----------



## cheoah

*Show your Damasko!*

Ya that's good work.

Says a lot that my case still looks like that on my DA 36, it's a great watch for a full time farm manager. I've been doing a fair amount of mechanic work around the farm lately, being cropping (breaking ****) season wearing the DA 36 on the rubber strap. I like that strap -- no comment on durability yet. In years past I've killed them in months, with biodiesel and other petro, sweat, etc. I've changed all my older fuel lines to Viton around the farm, since we burn so much biodiesel. Pretty important for my watch to have Viton seals.

So,,I've finally settled on this DA 36 as my daily wear, while at work. My collection consists of a Stowa Antea 390, Sinn 857 UTC, Sinn 556i, and the Damasko. Besides being a practical tool for a crop and livestock farmer, as far as durability, it's also helpful to have the day and date. I lose track of what day it is because we work every day. Hardly matters except I have to do business with people who work typical schedules. When I go on winter vacation I lose track of what day it is. Pretty pathetic, but I guess I can't keep up with the day much of the time.

I bought mine used for $900, and quickly discovered it had a meager power reserve and kept time poorly. I shipped it back to Greg at WatchMann and they had it to COSC in short order, under warranty. Ordered the rubber strap at that point, but the leather with the clasp (what is that dang thing called?!?!?!) is great looking and durable too. I just don't want grease all over it...

If I could only have one watch for everyday use, it would be the Damasko DA 36 at this point. I'm really glad I can have more than one watch, but it is the most practical and affordable automatic with a scratch free finish. I wish it had a top grade movement, and I wish to hell that it didn't cost a fortune to add a bracelet. Oh well. I'm not sure I love the bracelet, anyway.

EDIT- I forgot to mention that my local watchmaker loves my Damasko above my other German watches. He had never seen one, and was kind of blown away. I'm partial to my 857 UTC tegimented on bracelet, which I wear traveling. I spent the winter in Vietnam and only took that Sinn, but it's heavy. Maybe Damasko has a GMT and I could replace the two with it, for a nice GMT everyday watch . Thats all the DA 36 lacks. I dunno. I'm finding watch selling to be hard. I've got a few I like and want to hang on to them.

Just happened to have this on my iPad from a few weeks ago, since it's a photo thread. Cheers!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt

Perfect timing on your post. Mine arrives tomorrow from Watchmann. Glad to hear you like yours so much.



cheoah said:


> Ya that's good work.
> 
> Says a lot that my case still looks like that on my DA 36, it's a great watch for a full time farm manager. I've been doing a fair amount of mechanic work around the farm lately, being cropping (breaking ****) season wearing the DA 36 on the rubber strap. I like that strap -- no comment on durability yet. In years past I've killed them in months, with biodiesel and other petro, sweat, etc. I've changed all my older fuel lines to Viton around the farm, since we burn so much biodiesel. Pretty important for my watch to have Viton seals.
> 
> So,,I've finally settled on this DA 36 as my daily wear, while at work. My collection consists of a Stowa Antea 390, Sinn 857 UTC, Sinn 556i, and the Damasko. Besides being a practical tool for a crop and livestock farmer, as far as durability, it's also helpful to have the day and date. I lose track of what day it is because we work every day. Hardly matters except I have to do business with people who work typical schedules. When I go on winter vacation I lose track of what day it is. Pretty pathetic, but I guess I can't keep up with the day much of the time.
> 
> I bought mine used for $900, and quickly discovered it had a meager power reserve and kept time poorly. I shipped it back to Greg at WatchMann and they had it to COSC in short order, under warranty. Ordered the rubber strap at that point, but the leather with the clasp (what is that dang thing called?!?!?!) is great looking and durable too. I just don't want grease all over it...
> 
> If I could only have one watch for everyday use, it would be the Damasko DA 36 at this point. I'm really glad I can have more than one watch, but it is the most practical and affordable automatic with a scratch free finish. I wish it had a top grade movement, and I wish to hell that it didn't cost a fortune to add a bracelet. Oh well. I'm not sure I love the bracelet, anyway.
> 
> EDIT- I forgot to mention that my local watchmaker loves my Damasko above my other German watches. He had never seen one, and was kind of blown away. I'm partial to my 857 UTC tegimented on bracelet, which I wear traveling. I spent the winter in Vietnam and only took that Sinn, but it's heavy. Maybe Damasko has a GMT and I could replace the two with it, for a nice GMT everyday watch . Thats all the DA 36 lacks. I dunno. I'm finding watch selling to be hard. I've got a few I like and want to hang on to them.
> 
> Just happened to have this on my iPad from a few weeks ago, since it's a photo thread. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

rpss said:


> Looks good. What setup are you using?


Amateur setup. Nikon DSLR, one flash remotely fired through a white photo umbrella from left. On the right silver reflecting plate. And some attempts till I got the final one


----------



## Ivanhoe34

cheoah said:


> Ya that's good work.
> 
> Says a lot that my case still looks like that on my DA 36, it's a great watch for a full time farm manager. I've been doing a fair amount of mechanic work around the farm lately, being cropping (breaking ****) season wearing the DA 36 on the rubber strap. I like that strap -- no comment on durability yet. In years past I've killed them in months, with biodiesel and other petro, sweat, etc. I've changed all my older fuel lines to Viton around the farm, since we burn so much biodiesel. Pretty important for my watch to have Viton seals.
> 
> So,,I've finally settled on this DA 36 as my daily wear, while at work. My collection consists of a Stowa Antea 390, Sinn 857 UTC, Sinn 556i, and the Damasko. Besides being a practical tool for a crop and livestock farmer, as far as durability, it's also helpful to have the day and date. I lose track of what day it is because we work every day. Hardly matters except I have to do business with people who work typical schedules. When I go on winter vacation I lose track of what day it is. Pretty pathetic, but I guess I can't keep up with the day much of the time.
> 
> I bought mine used for $900, and quickly discovered it had a meager power reserve and kept time poorly. I shipped it back to Greg at WatchMann and they had it to COSC in short order, under warranty. Ordered the rubber strap at that point, but the leather with the clasp (what is that dang thing called?!?!?!) is great looking and durable too. I just don't want grease all over it...
> 
> If I could only have one watch for everyday use, it would be the Damasko DA 36 at this point. I'm really glad I can have more than one watch, but it is the most practical and affordable automatic with a scratch free finish. I wish it had a top grade movement, and I wish to hell that it didn't cost a fortune to add a bracelet. Oh well. I'm not sure I love the bracelet, anyway.
> 
> EDIT- I forgot to mention that my local watchmaker loves my Damasko above my other German watches. He had never seen one, and was kind of blown away. I'm partial to my 857 UTC tegimented on bracelet, which I wear traveling. I spent the winter in Vietnam and only took that Sinn, but it's heavy. Maybe Damasko has a GMT and I could replace the two with it, for a nice GMT everyday watch . Thats all the DA 36 lacks. I dunno. I'm finding watch selling to be hard. I've got a few I like and want to hang on to them.
> 
> Just happened to have this on my iPad from a few weeks ago, since it's a photo thread. Cheers!


That's great reference for Damasko watch. You tested your DA in hard conditions, not everybody does. And the watch doesn't fail... 
Thank you for your time you spent writing this review, I realize it very useful to me and I was glad to read it...

Wear it in good health, enjoy life...


----------



## whoa

Still in love!


----------



## cheoah

Ok, ya, I really do like the bracelet. How does it wear? Compared to a sinn tegimented on like an 856 or even a plain 556, if anyone has either? Fine adjustments and a quality clasp?

My 857 turns my wrist a little bit black in tropical climates. I wonder if the ice hardened finish does that?

Whoa. Great lookin watch


----------



## AustinOX

Fantastic butterfly clasp, but no fine adjustments. Its the best bracelet I've ever owned in terms of build quality, however its the least convenient to open. Link removal is a little complicated, but adds to the wow factor when you see how precise the manufacturing is. No issues with this watch turning my skin black here in sunny, hot Florida.


----------



## whoa

cheoah said:


> Ok, ya, I really do like the bracelet. How does it wear? Compared to a sinn tegimented on like an 856 or even a plain 556, if anyone has either? Fine adjustments and a quality clasp?
> 
> My 857 turns my wrist a little bit black in tropical climates. I wonder if the ice hardened finish does that?
> 
> Whoa. Great lookin watch


Don't own none of the other but it really is comfortably! 
And just feels solid! Very nice, glad I got it! 
A lot of people says there's no micro adjustment but there's some extra links with it that's bigger, so you can adjust the length in small increments! 









When I first figured out how to seize the bracelet it worked like a charm!


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

I don't have any issues opening my bracelet. This is the best bracelet in the watch world bar none in my opinion. I may get flack in other forums saying this, but on the bracelet this is the modern day Explorer... except better looking and scratch resistant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx

on hand made vintage style strap


----------



## Spunwell

DK10 for a hike with the family


----------



## elliswyatt

Had my eye on this for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. I know that the bracelet gets a lot of attention but the new leather strap is padded, comfortable and looks great. The white stitching is a nice touch and the way the strap tapers into the lugs completes the look. I worked from home on Friday so I could sign for the package and, of course, the UPS driver showed up at 5:50 PM. Oh well, it was worth the wait.


----------



## sduford

elliswyatt said:


> Had my eye on this for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. I know that the bracelet gets a lot of attention but the new leather strap is padded, comfortable and looks great. The white stitching is a nice touch and the way the strap tapers into the lugs completes the look. I worked from home on Friday so I could sign for the package and, of course, the UPS driver showed up at 5:50 PM. Oh well, it was worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4256130


This has got to be the most legible watch on the market.


----------



## AustinOX

sduford said:


> This has got to be the most legible watch on the market.










Only one other contender

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

today I played a little with the sun...


----------



## blowfish89

Well, Damasko finally replied to me and said that I have to send my DA44 back to Germany to them to get the bracelet installed. Considering the atrocious cost of the bracelet alone, I think its cheaper overall for me to buy a second Damasko on bracelet lol.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just arrived, in spite of the USPS (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=16907930).


----------



## whoa

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just arrived, in spite of the USPS (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=16907930).


Congrats! I'm still loving mine! Still in the honeymoon period


----------



## cheoah

Cutting hay...


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ awesome! Enjoy the sun and air, my friend.


----------



## uvalaw2005

DA36 on Di-Modell Jumbo:


----------



## Anto325

DC56 on grey nato:


----------



## njharrell

Just got my new Damasko leather/rubber strap from Watchmann for my DA36!


----------



## Gary Drainville

njharrell said:


> Just got my new Damasko leather/rubber strap from Watchmann for my DA36!


Very nice, was it an easy choice for you to go with the black case? It took me a bit of going back and forth on that one but decided on the silver. Both are pretty awesome looking.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## njharrell

Gary Drainville said:


> njharrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my new Damasko leather/rubber strap from Watchmann for my DA36!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, was it an easy choice for you to go with the black case? It took me a bit of going back and forth on that one but decided on the silver. Both are pretty awesome looking.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I went back and forth myself. I really like the black on a lighter strap. But the real deciding factor was I saw this one for sale on the WUS sales corner for a good price and snatched it up. For anyone else who's looking, one consideration is the black does show scratches, look at my photo, I scratched the right lug...and it absolutely kills me.


----------



## blowfish89

njharrell said:


> one consideration is the black does show scratches, look at my photo, I scratched the right lug...and it absolutely kills me.


Whoa, I think thats a first !


----------



## njharrell

blowfish89 said:


> Whoa, I think thats a first !


I know! I was surprised how easily it happened too, just a light glance against a wood palette...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

njharrell said:


> I know! I was surprised how easily it happened too, just a light glance against a wood palette...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Makes me think you're coating might be defective. In theory nothing short of the toughness of diamond is needed to scratch that coating and I think it is the very first time we see a scratched one.


----------



## njharrell

sduford said:


> Makes me think you're coating might be defective. In theory nothing short of the toughness of diamond is needed to scratch that coating and I think it is the very first time we see a scratched one.


Interesting, you think it's worth a warranty call to Damasko? I've read they're pretty good about backing up their watches. Maybe they can figure if it was in a bad batch?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

njharrell said:


> Interesting, you think it's worth a warranty call to Damasko? I've read they're pretty good about backing up their watches. Maybe they can figure if it was in a bad batch?


I think so.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## sulpher

njharrell said:


> Thanks, I went back and forth myself. I really like the black on a lighter strap. But the real deciding factor was I saw this one for sale on the WUS sales corner for a good price and snatched it up. For anyone else who's looking, one consideration is the black does show scratches, look at my photo, I scratched the right lug...and it absolutely kills me.


How old is the watch though?


----------



## njharrell

sulpher said:


> How old is the watch though?


Purchased in July 2013 - almost two years....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

No-strap shots


----------



## phukhanhbk11

New watch for me


----------



## dfirefly




----------



## Ivanhoe34

Evening with my DA38


----------



## whoa

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Evening with my DA38
> View attachment 4390018


Very nice picture! What strap is this?

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Ivanhoe34

whoa said:


> Very nice picture! What strap is this?


Thanks, it's EULIT perlon.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Sunny morning today...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Evening walk... a little risk to go far away from home without umbrella 
Damasko still with me...


----------



## formatez

Interesting stuff, never seen a post with the Damest being scratched. I was thinking of a DC56 black, besides my Da38 black, but now I don't know. If you do call Damasko, please do a follow up.


----------



## njharrell

formatez said:


> Interesting stuff, never seen a post with the Damest being scratched. I was thinking of a DC56 black, besides my Da38 black, but now I don't know. If you do call Damasko, please do a follow up.


Glad I could be the first! Although my OCD isn't taking it well. I did reach out to Damasko, they were quick to respond and told me I had to ship them the watch (via Watchmann) and they would evaluate it. If not under warranty it could be 350 euro to fix...I haven't decided if its worth sending off yet. 6-8 weeks at least. Greg at Watchmann was great as always and offered to ship it off to them to avoid any issues.

Just can't decide....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

njharrell said:


> Glad I could be the first! Although my OCD isn't taking it well. I did reach out to Damasko, they were quick to respond and told me I had to ship them the watch (via Watchmann) and they would evaluate it. If not under warranty it could be 350 euro to fix...I haven't decided if its worth sending off yet. 6-8 weeks at least. Greg at Watchmann was great as always and offered to ship it off to them to avoid any issues.
> 
> Just can't decide....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Well, in an effort to help you make a decision, I've written a detailed review about my repair experience with Damasko:

Calling all Damasko DK Owners with the A 35-1 movement... - Page 3


----------



## noizer

My DC56...


----------



## njharrell

Vig2000 said:


> Well, in an effort to help you make a decision, I've written a detailed review about my repair experience with Damasko:
> 
> Calling all Damasko DK Owners with the A 35-1 movement... - Page 3


Good info, thank you

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 4395066


Beauty.


----------



## 4hour

Yellow fellow


----------



## Ivanhoe34

EULIT


----------



## cb23

Alright. I need a 47 black pronto.


----------



## the MJ

.


----------



## AustinOX

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

still on the perlon


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*

Just got this beauty. I wanted a modern highly legible and rugged pilot watch with a rotating bezel that was not too large or thick (I prefer 40mm max). I think I hit the jackpot.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Jax said:


> Just got this beauty. I wanted a modern highly legible and rugged pilot watch with a rotating bezel that was not too large or thick (I prefer 40mm max). I think I hit the jackpot.


Certainly you did!


----------



## sulpher

Jax said:


> Just got this beauty. I wanted a modern highly legible and rugged pilot watch with a rotating bezel that was not too large or thick (I prefer 40mm max). I think I hit the jackpot.


Wearing the watch on the right wrist. What are you doing mate?


----------



## Jax

sulpher said:


> Wearing the watch on the right wrist. What are you doing mate?


I'm right handed but my left wrist just feels wrong. Am I the only one? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

Jax said:


> I'm right handed but my left wrist just feels wrong. Am I the only one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm exactly the same


----------



## asrar.merchant

Millbarge said:


> i'm exactly the same


And me too. Always.


----------



## Ivanhoe34




----------



## kentlinardi




----------



## the MJ

back on my wrist


----------



## blowfish89

Didn't wear it in June, but back on my wrist now with a new Nato with German colors.


----------



## Robotaz

Just got it back from Watchmann in perfect working order. Job well done and at a very reasonable expense. Thanks to Watchmann for stepping up for the slacking original seller.


----------



## blowfish89

^Glad to know you got it resolved.
My Damasko rotor also wobbles and is noisy if I shake my wrist, but it has been working perfectly so far. I banged it on an elevator door today, and not a mark


----------



## Robotaz

blowfish89 said:


> ^Glad to know you got it resolved.
> My Damasko rotor also wobbles and is noisy if I shake my wrist, but it has been working perfectly so far. I banged it on an elevator door today, and not a mark


Did you watch my vid? If you hear clunking, not winding, you have an issue.


----------



## sulpher

Robotaz said:


> Just got it back from Watchmann in perfect working order. Job well done and at a very reasonable expense. Thanks to Watchmann for stepping up for the slacking original seller.


Good thing you got it back and it's working again. Took quite some time, though?


----------



## Robotaz

sulpher said:


> Good thing you got it back and it's working again. Took quite some time, though?


Yes, but Watchmann was waiting for a big order to be completed. Damasko is relatively small.

I was quite happy to wait for my little bearing to come across with his order. There is no way I'd get better service, so the wait was nothing to me.


----------



## blowfish89

Robotaz said:


> Did you watch my vid? If you hear clunking, not winding, you have an issue.


I guess I'll make a video and ask you, or go to my local watchmaker and ask him if he thinks it sounds wrong. The sound is different from my other watches (winding) so I suspect the rotor might be touching something, though I am not sure. Note that this is not a Valjoux movement, just an ETA 2836.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Friends,

I am a Damasko Dealer in Bahrain and I love love love all your amazing and creative pics on this thread. 

Do any of you guys mind if I use your pics to promote Damasko here locally?

Your pics are just wonder works of art and I would want the public here to see how beautiful the watch is and your pics make it. I promise to use them well and with good intentions.

Only if you guys allow.

Regards,
Asrar


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> I guess I'll make a video and ask you, or go to my local watchmaker and ask him if he thinks it sounds wrong. The sound is different from my other watches (winding) so I suspect the rotor might be touching something, though I am not sure. Note that this is not a Valjoux movement, just an ETA 2836.


is it possible that the magnetic shield could be moving a bit?

My damaskos both have a small rattle when i shake them as in Robotaz's video...
my da46 maybe louder than my da34...
most all my watches have some noise when doing this,
so i just figured it was maybe a byproduct of the hardened metal better transmitting sound.

Please let me/us know what your watchmaker says if you do take it in somewhere.


----------



## Millbarge

asrar.merchant said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am a Damasko Dealer in Bahrain and I love love love all your amazing and creative pics on this thread.
> 
> Do any of you guys mind if I use your pics to promote Damasko here locally?
> 
> Your pics are just wonder works of art and I would want the public here to see how beautiful the watch is and your pics make it. I promise to use them well and with good intentions.
> 
> Only if you guys allow.
> 
> Regards,
> Asrar


i would gladly trade all rights to my pics for a DA37 on a bracelet.:-!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Millbarge said:


> i would gladly trade all rights to my pics for a DA37 on a bracelet.:-!


You surely mean a picture of a DA37 on a bracelet right, mate. 
Hahaha.

I wish I could full fill a real one mate.

max I can do is give preferential rates to forum friends. And that I don't know if I am allowed to post here.


----------



## Robotaz

blowfish89 said:


> I guess I'll make a video and ask you, or go to my local watchmaker and ask him if he thinks it sounds wrong. The sound is different from my other watches (winding) so I suspect the rotor might be touching something, though I am not sure. Note that this is not a Valjoux movement, just an ETA 2836.


I've heard a lot of people say they hear noise in their ETA Damaskos. I can't remember if mine were noisy or not.

If you want to post a vid, among all of us I'd think you'd have a fairly good sense of what's wrong.


----------



## uvalaw2005

New family member just arrived:


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## AustinOX

Heading down the driveway to get the mail. This is one of the better candid shots I've gotten that captures the depth and angle of the chapter ring. This watch looks mediocre in most photos, but great in person. 








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## grubbster

AustinOX said:


> Heading down the driveway to get the mail. This is one of the better candid shots I've gotten that captures the depth and angle of the chapter ring. This watch looks mediocre in most photos, but great in person.
> View attachment 4610530


Nice, even your dogs are German!


----------



## 1165dvd

Yup. Enjoy.


Jax said:


> Just got this beauty. I wanted a modern highly legible and rugged pilot watch with a rotating bezel that was not too large or thick (I prefer 40mm max). I think I hit the jackpot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddalouie

Anybody with a DA 46/7 on bracelet? Apparently it now exists but I haven't seen any real life pics.

Damasko DA 46 - bracelet - DA 44 - 47 - Damasko - Watches Watches EPOS | DAMASKO | DAVOSA | DWISS | LACO | LÜM-TEC | SQUALE | STEINHART | WOLF DESIGNS


----------



## blowfish89

Aevig red firehose strap.


----------



## Jax

I went through a couple strap iterations tonight from a thick black leather strap with white stitching, to a thin Nomos shell cordovan, to this Horween "rye" strap. I kinda like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## the MJ

.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## blowfish89

I also took the Damasko to my watchmaker to listen in and he said its perfectly good. He also explained something (which I did not understand) about how this ETA movement is different from Rolex and Omega which have axles or something like that and thus quieter. I also ensured that the rotor makes the full turn on shaking without hitting anything, just a little rambling sound as if the rotor were heavier/had more inertia than my other ETA watches. The timekeeping is either +0, +1 or +2 sec/day so I'm pretty impressed still. I'm actually thinking about the bracelet again, despite the insane cost.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## asrar.merchant

These two are my first Damasko.

One gift and another immediately purchased.

My prices were so good compared to all over the world sellers I just bought one after the wife bought me one for Eid.

This is the gift on pleasant rubber 








And then bought this as it fit too well and won me over and the price was just too good.


----------



## Jax

At the beach with a NATO strap. I'm not a huge fan of NATOs but the hardware on this one matches the finish surprisingly well and I thought it was a good idea in case I was to get wet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

I ordered the Damasko OEM Nato/Nylon strap, it should be here in a couple of days.

I'm enjoying this combination with WatchObsession's limited edition run of the black/red Hirsch Lucca.


----------



## Jax

Another day, another strap change. This one is a black Nomos with brown stitching. It's kind of intended for a dressier watch but it feels oh so soft and nice and fits me well I think it might be a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

^Love that cordovan strap. I would get one, but I have two shell cordovan zulus already.

And my avatar is now changed to the Damasko, and will stay there for a while


----------



## kentlinardi

Excuse the Laco, but pretty amazing seeing all DA44 showing up in the recent posts.
Here's mine with a perlon strap.


----------



## Jax

I'm really digging this shell cordovan. Most comfortable strap ever.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Use the German days Jax, especially don't miss Tuesdays. That's my cyan colored phone not a reflection.


----------



## kentlinardi

Jax said:


> I'm really digging this shell cordovan. Most comfortable strap ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Jax,

Where did you get the strap? Think it'll be nice for my Damasko and Speedy


----------



## blowfish89

Kent, you can get similar cordovan straps from Fluco, Nomos, Worn&Wound, Hodinkee and Jankoxxx (custom straps) among many many others.


----------



## Jax

kentlinardi said:


> Hey Jax,
> 
> Where did you get the strap? Think it'll be nice for my Damasko and Speedy


Mine is a Nomos strap - black shell cordovan with brown stitching. They ship from Germany but they got it to me faster than a USPS package from 300 miles away. Great quality. It's my favorite strap so far. Only downside is not much variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentlinardi

Thanks guys, will look into it!


----------



## WatchMann

Hello fellow Damasko owners and fans,

This is just in from Damasko, these models will be the first (apart from DK100/101) to have "Made in Germany" on the dial. I have attached a photo below from our new stock.

DA 36 + Black
DA 38 + Black
DA 46 + Black
DA 363 + Black









According to Nadja, more models may follow, but these are the first.


----------



## Jax

WatchMann said:


> Hello fellow Damasko owners and fans,
> 
> This is just in from Damasko, these models will be the first to have "Made in Germany" on the dial. I have attached a photo below from our new stock.
> 
> DA 36 + Black
> DA 38 + Black
> DA 46 + Black
> DA 363 + Black
> 
> View attachment 4734634
> 
> 
> According to Nadja, more models may follow, but these are the first.


I like the blue second hand with the blue strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

Interesting. I have to say I strongly prefer the dial without the additional text.


----------



## jsbx1

uvalaw2005 said:


> Interesting. I have to say I strongly prefer the dial without the additional text.


I second that. I find it clutters the dial to the point that it's all I notice...

Tony


----------



## Gary Drainville

jsbx1 said:


> I second that. I find it clutters the dial to the point that it's all I notice...
> 
> Tony


I have to agree, I think that without the Made in Germany gives the watch cleaner look.


----------



## Jax

Gary Drainville said:


> I have to agree, I think that without the Made in Germany gives the watch cleaner look.


I don't really hate it but to be honest if I could choose with or without I'd choose without. What I really like about German watches is the clean uncluttered design so cluttering it up a bit - even just a little - is a step in the wrong direction. That said, it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

as much as i love the words "Made in Germany" i also agree that it looks far better/cleaner without them


----------



## blowfish89

I agree with the sentiments above. I can always flip it to read the full manual


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> I ordered the Damasko OEM Nato/Nylon strap, it should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> I'm enjoying this combination with WatchObsession's limited edition run of the black/red Hirsch Lucca.





Jax said:


> Another day, another strap change. This one is a black Nomos with brown stitching. It's kind of intended for a dressier watch but it feels oh so soft and nice and fits me well I think it might be a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys just sold me on your straps...
ordered them both.


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> You guys just sold me on your straps...
> ordered them both.


Terrific!


----------



## Jax

Millbarge said:


> You guys just sold me on your straps...
> ordered them both.


Cool! You'll have to post photos when you get yours.

One thing I like about the Nomos strap is that it comes in different sizes. Most straps are on the long side for me, so I got a Nomos small sized strap and now instead of using the very first hole (shortest length) I use one in the middle. I really like not having a whole lot of extra strap hanging out and going through the keepers. Sometimes when the strap is too long it makes it seem more thick because it's kind of like double thickness for the length that goes through the keepers. The Nomos strap (small) fits better than anything that I've tried for a 6.75" wrist. I also like the fact that it's pretty thin and conforms to my wrist well. The shell cordovan that they use is really nice quality. I've had stiffer and less nice feeling cordovan straps and this one is really the best, better than Fluco etc. I kind of wish there were more colors but the black/brown looks pretty good I think (I like some contrast in the stitching). If there was a white or grey and black I might get that instead. They do have a red/black strap but only in 18mm I think.

I have a trade incoming that should give me an OEM Damasko buckle. My watch came with the deployant clasp that didn't really work for me, so I traded it for a regular OEM damasko strap/buckle. I think I am going to put the Damasko buckle on the Nomos strap, I just hope the buckle fits well and the pin is the right size. The only thing I don't like about the Nomos strap (and most 3rd party straps on a Damasko) is that the buckle doesn't match well with the finish of the watch, which is hard to duplicate.


----------



## southbeachsf

Pics of my new arrival from Gnomon, DC56!

On Hirsch "Forrest":








And Nato:








First impressions after one week on the wrist: an extremely well-made watch, and a no-brainer for the price; fit and finish well above what I was expecting given the primary value-prop is the rugged construction.

A few things I was anxious about while waiting for it to arrive:
-- Case thickness / "slab-sided" look: This turned out to be a non-issue. This is NOT a thin watch, but, it is more understated than many / most Valjoux 7750 based chronos I've seen. It fits under 90% of my shirt sleeves
-- Case finish: In pics, the case tends to look a bit "plastic"-like in some lighting situations...luckily, it is quite beautiful in real life. The color has a nice warmness and the quality is evident. The fact that it is also indestructible is a nice bonus 

Thanks for everyone whose posted great pics here, was a nice "nudge" in the final purchasing decision.


----------



## Millbarge

Jax said:


> Cool! You'll have to post photos when you get yours.
> 
> One thing I like about the Nomos strap is that it comes in different sizes. Most straps are on the long side for me, so I got a Nomos small sized strap and now instead of using the very first hole (shortest length) I use one in the middle. I really like not having a whole lot of extra strap hanging out and going through the keepers. Sometimes when the strap is too long it makes it seem more thick because it's kind of like double thickness for the length that goes through the keepers. The Nomos strap (small) fits better than anything that I've tried for a 6.75" wrist. I also like the fact that it's pretty thin and conforms to my wrist well. The shell cordovan that they use is really nice quality. I've had stiffer and less nice feeling cordovan straps and this one is really the best, better than Fluco etc. I kind of wish there were more colors but the black/brown looks pretty good I think (I like some contrast in the stitching). If there was a white or grey and black I might get that instead. They do have a red/black strap but only in 18mm I think.
> 
> I have a trade incoming that should give me an OEM Damasko buckle. My watch came with the deployant clasp that didn't really work for me, so I traded it for a regular OEM damasko strap/buckle. I think I am going to put the Damasko buckle on the Nomos strap, I just hope the buckle fits well and the pin is the right size. The only thing I don't like about the Nomos strap (and most 3rd party straps on a Damasko) is that the buckle doesn't match well with the finish of the watch, which is hard to duplicate.


i am glad you specifically mentioned Fluco as i had also been considering one of their straps...
makes me glad i chose the nomos...
haven't totally decided whether i will wear it on my DA46 or maybe one of my dressier watches though... 
but it will be fun experimenting


----------



## the MJ

:-!


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## the MJ

Tool watches?
Oh yeah


----------



## asrar.merchant

Robotaz said:


>


Now mate that is a true beauty. This is something I will have to purchase now. It's a must have.


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> Now mate that is a true beauty. This is something I will have to purchase now. It's a must have.


I am very sorry to have contributed to your affliction. I hope you can acquire the cure. 

Show us pics when it happens!


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko 373


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## asrar.merchant

Robotaz said:


> I am very sorry to have contributed to your affliction. I hope you can acquire the cure.
> 
> Show us pics when it happens!


I am acquiring the cure.

Have placed the order with my local dealer. Got a super good deal on this one.

Will share pics once it arrives mate.


----------



## buddalouie

Just got my DA363. Was initially hesitant based off pics but I'm thrilled now that I see it on the wrist.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Will_f

I was flipping through the pictures this eve and really noticed, for the first time, how incredibly easy to read Damasko watches are.


----------



## Will_f

Robotaz said:


>


That's a stunner


----------



## Robotaz

Will_f said:


> That's a stunner


It's running about +1 s/d, if that. It will be off 2-3 seconds after a week.


----------



## fbones24

Just got my first Damasko, a DA47 and I have never been more enamored with a watch. It feels like what a "tool" should feel like. Everything works and it looks like it was designed with purpose. I recently sold a Sinn U1 and I have no regrets replacing it with this. In fact, I'm going to soon ad a 44 or 46 to create a yin/yang with my Damaskos. Love this watch.


----------



## jpfwatch

A nato strap on my Damasko DA44 because of the hot weather:


----------



## fbones24

One more of mine.


----------



## blowfish89

fbones24 said:


> Just got my first Damasko, a DA47 and I have never been more enamored with a watch. It feels like what a "tool" should feel like. Everything works and it looks like it was designed with purpose. I recently sold a Sinn U1 and I have no regrets replacing it with this. In fact, I'm going to soon ad a 44 or 46 to create a yin/yang with my Damaskos. Love this watch.


Good to know, I've thought about replacing my Damasko DA44 with a Sinn U1-T but could never bring myself to do it.


----------



## the MJ

special edition of DA46 with Sun phase


----------



## MrDagon007

fbones24 said:


> Just got my first Damasko, a DA47 and I have never been more enamored with a watch. It feels like what a "tool" should feel like. Everything works and it looks like it was designed with purpose. I recently sold a Sinn U1 and I have no regrets replacing it with this. In fact, I'm going to soon ad a 44 or 46 to create a yin/yang with my Damaskos. Love this watch.


Perhaps add a 343 for a very different experience and still yin/yang?


----------



## fbones24

MrDagon007 said:


> Perhaps add a 343 for a very different experience and still yin/yang?


I usually prefer a bezel as it is a functional tool that I seem to use frequently. I have just grown accustomed to having it. I think once I add a 44 or 46 to my rotation I will consider another model sans bezel.


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA 373 on a nato strap


----------



## StufflerMike

Mooi klokje !


----------



## MrDagon007

jpfwatch said:


> Damasko DA 373 on a nato strap
> View attachment 4903418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903466


I have the 373 but cannot bring myself not to wear it on the bracelet! Though a dark red rubber strap is tempting....


----------



## fbones24

Seems like Damaskos need a Camo Strap right?


----------



## Rarirurero

Quick question for those with your Damaskos on NATOs. Have you guys experienced any NATO rash/burn to the caseback? Heard some horror stories of repeated friction on the caseback acting like sandpaper causing the finish to become shiny instead.


----------



## Happy Acres

the horror, the horror ...



Rarirurero said:


> Quick question for those with your Damaskos on NATOs. Have you guys experienced any NATO rash/burn to the caseback? Heard some horror stories of repeated friction on the caseback acting like sandpaper causing the finish to become shiny instead.


----------



## fbones24

Rarirurero said:


> Quick question for those with your Damaskos on NATOs. Have you guys experienced any NATO rash/burn to the caseback? Heard some horror stories of repeated friction on the caseback acting like sandpaper causing the finish to become shiny instead.


I typically wear my watches with the dial out so I'm not sure this would bother me that much.  Kidding!!! I have not noticed this, but have read similar stories.


----------



## AustinOX

Rarirurero said:


> Quick question for those with your Damaskos on NATOs. Have you guys experienced any NATO rash/burn to the caseback? Heard some horror stories of repeated friction on the caseback acting like sandpaper causing the finish to become shiny instead.


A very, very small amount. If sand or dirt with any amount of silicate gets under there you'll get a few pinpoints of polish. Nothing compared to the rash on a non-hardened steel watch.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Daughter's first birthday. Had to distract her until the cake was ready. Still on black Isofrane.


----------



## jpfwatch

My first black damasko DA 343!


----------



## EHV

jpfwatch said:


> My first black damasko DA 343!
> View attachment 4946681


 This one is hopefully my next acquisition. A perfect addition to this white dial:


----------



## Jax

EHV said:


> This one is hopefully my next acquisition. A perfect addition to this white dial:
> 
> View attachment 4946921


And that white dial watch is the next watch that I would like to get! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

Rain or shine....work or play. Always on a zulu. Suit and tie, jeans and a t-shirt. Love this watch. Will be adding a DA36 soon and probably a 56 in my future as well. Have sold 4 watches since getting my Damasko because I need more and I think the Damasko has been on my wrist 10 out of the last 11 days.


----------



## asrar.merchant

fbones24 said:


> Rain or shine....work or play. Always on a zulu. Suit and tie, jeans and a t-shirt. Love this watch. Will be adding a DA36 soon and probably a 56 in my future as well. Have sold 4 watches since getting my Damasko because I need more and I think the Damasko has been on my wrist 10 out of the last 11 days.


Nice choice. I know this happens. Damasko grows and grows on us.

By the way how did you click that.

Numbers from 10 to 3 look blue in the pic and half of four too. And the hour and minute hands look blue as well. Nice take.


----------



## MrDagon007

asrar.merchant said:


> Nice choice. I know this happens. Damasko grows and grows on us.
> 
> By the way how did you click that.
> 
> Numbers from 10 to 3 look blue in the pic and half of four too. And the hour and minute hands look blue as well. Nice take.


It is a combination of the angle of the camera, the light source, and the AR coating.

Brw thinking about adding a black case 44, would be kinda the opposite of my clean grey case 373, for a cool combination.


----------



## blowfish89

Fight On \m/


----------



## fbones24

MrDagon007 said:


> It is a combination of the angle of the camera, the light source, and the AR coating.
> 
> Brw thinking about adding a black case 44, would be kinda the opposite of my clean grey case 373, for a cool combination.


Yeah, I kind of just angled the watch towards the porch door so the light hit it. I do find that the numbers on the Damasko do look different in different light.


----------



## formatez

I have used a NATO since I got my Da38 Black, it does get shiny, but not permanently. You can wash it off or even just swipe it with whatever you clean your watch with.


----------



## GigOne

A new arrival.


----------



## the MJ

Mostly everyday


----------



## kentlinardi




----------



## blowfish89

New arrival - Damasko OEM nylon nato strap.


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Damask DA 343 black on a Heuerville strap


----------



## the MJ




----------



## mlmyers

Here's a picture of my Northern California Oktoberfest band, Bayern Maiden. We rock it like best tent bands in Munich (meaning we do *not* play oompa loompa polka, we are a true Wiesn party band.) I'm second from right, and that's my trusty DA37 ... Prost!






(side note - Damaskos are so legible you can pretty much read the time even in a picture like this! Side side note - even at 6' tall, I'm the shortest guy in this group - damn Germans ;-)


----------



## nb101

My first Damasko - DC66 on bracelet...


----------



## Gary Drainville

nb101 said:


> My first Damasko - DC66 on bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 5002185


Excellent choice!


----------



## blowfish89

Extreme legibility.


----------



## Millbarge

the MJ said:


> View attachment 4994129


great pic!








[/QUOTE]

How do you like the Damasko Nato?


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival - Damasko OEM nylon nato strap.


Kinda like the big hardware!

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

whoa said:


> Kinda like the big hardware!
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


they are not subtle


----------



## blowfish89

The Nato strap is just like any other good quality Nato (e.g. Timefactors), pay for it (it costs 2-3x a regular nato, still much better than Omega ) if you want the matching hardware and the Damasko logo on the buckle. I think its a good match for most Damaskos, being toolwatches. It is also shorter than a regular nato strap - there is nothing to tuck back (7 inch wrists), which works great for me but if you have a much larger wrist size, you may find it small.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> The Nato strap is just like any other good quality Nato (e.g. Timefactors), pay for it (it costs 2-3x a regular nato, still much better than Omega ) if you want the matching hardware and the Damasko logo on the buckle. I think its a good match for most Damaskos, being toolwatches. It is also shorter than a regular nato strap - there is nothing to tuck back (7 inch wrists), which works great for me but if you have a much larger wrist size, you may find it small.


i have one on its way with my new da37...
should be here tuesday...
i'm super stoked.


----------



## blowfish89

Knowing your liking for military watches, I know you'll love it.


----------



## jpfwatch

another Damasko DA44


----------



## deccher

my da34. out of ALL of my watches (not that i have a ton), this one is _easily_ my fav. [blowfish's coffee mug snap inspired me. yeah, i drink my coffee from a beer mug. gets me a few looks first thing in the morn. ]


----------



## blowfish89

Hirsch Lucca LE.


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA 373


----------



## fbones24

47 on khaki 5 ring zulu.


----------



## Jax

DA44 on Nomos shell cordovan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

My new 36 on olive 5 ring zulu.


----------



## the MJ




----------



## Sousuke

I love my Damasko and wear it a lot. Best rubber I've tried so far is this Meyhofer rubber with a black clasp. It even beats the ISO. I love the black white red combination ... hope you guys like it as well


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sousuke, 

I love it beyond words. I am surely getting this one. too good.


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*



Sousuke said:


> I love my Damasko and wear it a lot. Best rubber I've tried so far is this Meyhofer rubber with a black clasp. It even beats the ISO. I love the black white red combination ... hope you guys like it as well
> 
> View attachment 5101802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101842


I love how easy it is to pair the pure black and white damasks with colored straps. I've got this one on my next watches to buy list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

Sousuke said:


> I love my Damasko and wear it a lot. Best rubber I've tried so far is this Meyhofer rubber with a black clasp. It even beats the ISO. I love the black white red combination ... hope you guys like it as well
> 
> View attachment 5101802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101842


You definitely have a sense of style.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## the MJ




----------



## Will_f

Just got my watch back today with a new bracelet. I'll do a write up later for those considering getting one. Suffice to say for now that it is a pretty awesome bracelet and it is not at all difficult to get a perfect fit. You can adjust within 1/3 of a link or about 2-3 mm.


----------



## adamtea




----------



## adamtea

DA37


----------



## asrar.merchant

adamtea said:


> DA37


Congrats mate. Nice purchases. 
Wear them well and in good health.

May they bring you good time Insha Allah.


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*

My damasko family. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sousuke

Hey guys, wow. Thanks for all your likes and nice comments on my last post here. I'm glad you like the black white red combo with the Meyhofer rubber. And since the DA47 black allows so many different strap colours I thought it would be time to push things a little further. So I did some experimenting today. Hope you like it as well.

so this is the setting for today: Meyhofer red, green and orange and a black PVD coated steel deployant








and this is red (again), which is still my personal favourite
















and this is orange
















and the green rubber, which I like pretty much as well (but it would be an even more perfect fit with the DA46)
















and more green in a different surrounding to get a cleaner look at the colour
















That's about it for today.


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 66 on a sail cruise


----------



## adamtea

Damasko Robby Strap








Want to sell the DA37 and get a DA35 now. I am really taken with the simplicity of this look...


----------



## blowfish89

I wonder why I spent so much on other straps when #8 shell cordovan is easily my favorite.


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA373, hirsch strap


----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtea

Wow! can I ask which Hirsch strap that is please?


----------



## jpfwatch

Hirsch Watch band "Terra" 22mm dark brown leather antique look grained


----------



## adamtea

Thank you. That looks amazing. I love the DA373 and how it adds to the dial


----------



## AustinOX

Sousuke said:


> Hey guys, wow. Thanks for all your likes and nice comments on my last post here. I'm glad you like the black white red combo with the Meyhofer rubber. And since the DA47 black allows so many different strap colours I thought it would be time to push things a little further. So I did some experimenting today. Hope you like it as well.
> 
> so this is the setting for today: Meyhofer red, green and orange and a black PVD coated steel deployant
> View attachment 5167210
> 
> 
> and this is red (again), which is still my personal favourite
> View attachment 5167242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167250
> 
> 
> and this is orange
> View attachment 5167290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167298
> 
> 
> and the green rubber, which I like pretty much as well (but it would be an even more perfect fit with the DA46)
> View attachment 5167314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167322
> 
> 
> and more green in a different surrounding to get a cleaner look at the colour
> View attachment 5167338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167330
> 
> 
> That's about it for today.


Great pics, although my favorite of yours is still the orange iso. How about some candid wrist shots with some of those bright colors?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

A leather nato made from NFL footballs - because why not :roll:


----------



## a to the k

blowfish89 said:


> A leather nato made from NFL footballs - because why not :roll:


That's REALLY cool!


----------



## Jax

My DA44 on Nomos Shell Cordovan brown. I actually ordered brown with red stitching but I think I got brown with brown stitching. I think it looks good anyways but I hope Nomos makes it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

blowfish89 said:


> A leather nato made from NFL footballs - because why not :roll:


That would look insane if the leather was sand, grey, etc. I really like that.


----------



## blowfish89

Robotaz said:


> That would look insane if the leather was sand, grey, etc. I really like that.


You can get it for fifty bucks here Rob, its even US made - Football Leather - Horween NATO Strap - Crown and Buckle
I swear it was $58 and very hard to find in stock when I bought it six months ago (I wanted the PVD hardware version, but it was sold out then and also many of the lug widths were unavailable).


----------



## Jax

DA47 on perlon today. I actually am really digging this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

DA38 with original strap.


----------



## jpfwatch

DA44 with a Hirsch Terra dark brown strap


----------



## adamtea




----------



## Spunwell

DK10 on #8 shell cordovan


----------



## pley3r

Ah, I think my DK11 has an issue lol. Come on mr screw you had one job......


----------



## adamtea

On Damasko Robby


----------



## Robotaz

Are you getting it fixed locally?



pley3r said:


> Ah, I think my DK11 has an issue lol. Come on mr screw you had one job......


----------



## akitadog

pley3r said:


> Ah, I think my DK11 has an issue lol. Come on mr screw you had one job......


That's not good. I always thought that Damasko had good quality control. I have had a hankering for a DK-11, but this may make me think again. I love Damasko watches, and have had 4 different models. Luckily I have not had too many problems. I prefer Quartz, but absolutely love Damasko cases and their dial, hands etc, so I will live with a mechanical movement. Hope that this is one of a very few cases with this problem. Hope you can get it resolved without too much cost. Local watchmaker should be able to repair it easily is it is only a loose screw.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## pley3r

I think its just the loose screw. Its all still running fine. I will probably look at a local repairer as Perth West Aus is a long way from any Damasko shops


----------



## alexion

I have my da36 for 4 years already
like them, some photos on various straps


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My new DA46 "Made in Germany"


----------



## alexion

Yeah, the new ones have that text on dial. I think it's good to have it there


----------



## Jax

alexion said:


> Yeah, the new ones have that text on dial. I think it's good to have it there


My new white one (da47) didn't have it and I kinda prefer the cleaner look but both ways are fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My DA44 with a red strap, inspired by Sosuke.

Can't decide if I should leave the PVD buckle on it or change it out for a steel buckle I have. Neither match the case of the Damasko perfectly but both look pretty good. Thoughts?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

Jax said:


> My DA44 with a red strap, inspired by Sosuke.
> 
> Can't decide if I should leave the PVD buckle on it or change it out for a steel buckle I have. Neither match the case of the Damasko perfectly but both look pretty good. Thoughts?


I'd stick with the PVD; at least it matches the black dial and bezel. A stainless buckle won't match anything. Great looking watch.


----------



## Robotaz

Jax, have you thought about the clasp on the newer three digit model straps? Maybe consider buying one of those straps, which would be great anyway, and taking the clasp and putting it on other straps.


----------



## Jax

Robotaz said:


> Jax, have you thought about the clasp on the newer three digit model straps? Maybe consider buying one of those straps, which would be great anyway, and taking the clasp and putting it on other straps.


Damasko branded straps? Not a bad idea... As long as the clasp fit it properly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Show your Damasko!*



Jax said:


> Damasko branded straps? Not a bad idea... As long as the clasp fit it properly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have to do the homework on fitment, but I know you can buy the straps with clasps as accessories. Seems like they're reasonable,too.

Call Greg at Watchmann.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

alexion said:


> Yeah, the new ones have that text on dial. I think it's good to have it there


Would have prefered a smaller/thinner font for the "Made in Germany" just like Sinn did on my 856


----------



## mikem2277

da36 on a HR olive Cordura Strap


----------



## adamtea

This is one unbelievable watch. Paired with the Damasko bracelet it is even better...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## asrar.merchant

adamtea said:


> View attachment 5407730
> 
> This is one unbelievable watch. Paired with the Damasko bracelet it is even better...


Absolutely right mate. This is one really classy watch and paired with the bracelet it's a out of this world.

Looks really great on you mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Jax said:


> Damasko branded straps? Not a bad idea... As long as the clasp fit it properly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took a weekend to download this page for me, but this is basically what you have to choose from.

You can call Greg at Watchmann (recommended) and ask him about the straps. I'm actually going to email him now and look into a couple from this link.

Watchbands & Fasteners | Watch-Manufacture Damasko


----------



## akitadog

Robotaz,

I had purchased a regular Hirsh "Robby" strap when I had my DA-373. Nice strap and goes with the Damasko very well. I changed the buckle to the one from Damasko, but found that with the round pin it was more difficult to put on, so I changed back to the Hirsh buckle. Now the "Robby" spends most of it's time on my Seiko SBBN031 Tuna. Need to get another Damasko watch. Hoping for a DK-11 some day.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## Jax

My inspired by Sosuke red rubber strap on the da47.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexion

Best watches ever


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## adamtea




----------



## Jax

adamtea said:


> View attachment 5483249


Looks great with the bracelet. How much did the bracelet cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtea

I actually had the bracelet with my DA37 but the fit was perfect on the DA44 too. I was told it wouldn't fit but hey ho.


----------



## adamtea




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Ivanhoe34

Perlon


----------



## SteamJ

Trying out a new Clover strap for my DA363. The strap is intended for another watch that has not yet been released but could end up stuck to my Damasko.


----------



## That_Turtle

New DA44 on OEM "James" strap. My wrist is pleased.


----------



## blowfish89

That_Turtle said:


> New DA44 on OEM "James" strap. My wrist is pleased.


Congratulations, you will enjoy it for a long time !


----------



## adamtea

Mine says hello - you will love it


----------



## blowfish89

In a display of my sheer lunacy, I ordered a Sinn U1-T (planning to flip the DA44) and then cancelled the order later.
If Sinn brings that blue dial to U1 I'll do it. Look how the Damasko 40mm size wears similar as the U1 44mm and T1 45mm.
Also look how good the AR on the U1 is (but both Sinn and Damasko smudge too much).


----------



## baroiic

Can´t decide between damask or sinn. What to do?


----------



## blowfish89

baroiic said:


> Can´t decide between damask or sinn. What to do?


This -


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> In a display of my sheer lunacy, I ordered a Sinn U1-T (planning to flip the DA44) and then cancelled the order later.
> If Sinn brings that blue dial to U1 I'll do it. Look how the Damasko 40mm size wears similar as the U1 44mm and T1 45mm.
> Also look how good the AR on the U1 is (but both Sinn and Damasko smudge too much).


What brand is the leather NATO on the Damasko?


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> What brand is the leather NATO on the Damasko?


#8 shell cordovan zulu by Jankoxxx.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Loving it beyond words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*



asrar.merchant said:


> Loving it beyond words.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You like the bracelet? I'm tempted to get the bracelet for my DA44 but $$. I also thought about a sand blasted mesh (but not sure if it'll match the finish).


----------



## Will_f

Jax said:


> You like the bracelet? I'm tempted to get the bracelet for my DA44 but $$. I also thought about a sand blasted mesh (but not sure if it'll match the finish).


My personal opinion here: if you want a bracelet and can afford Damasko's bracelet, get it. It's worth the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christam

Will_f said:


> My personal opinion here: if you want a bracelet and can afford Damasko's bracelet, get it. It's worth the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. I've got the bracelet on a DA35 and it's worth every penny - or even a few more.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I love the bracelet. It's amazing. And as said previously by experienced buyers and wearers the bracelet is really worth it. 

I love the weight and the feel and the texture. 

I have a good number of amazing Steinhart's and a couple Damasko too and I get generally good comments on my watches. But the ones on this particular model beats all the other comments. 

I was told "this watch looks the most mature and smooth and classy. It really lives on your wrist ". 

And I have to agree with the mature and smooth look. 

It's a real beauty. I really want to get a black one in this now. Love the sporty feel of it. 

And one friend told me " nothing beats Damasko in legibility and clarity. With everything on the dial, still the precise time is extremely readable from any angle and any distance." 

And he was looking at my dial upside down from quite a distance and he said he could read time better in my watch than his own. 

I love these kind of comments. Really tells you the design and overall value of the watch. It's an arty instrument. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> Loving it beyond words.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I have that watch. I don't have the bracelet though. Looks good.


----------



## CSB123

Liking Damasko. New to me in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## uvalaw2005

DA36 on Dagaz NATO.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## whoa

-whoa-


----------



## blowfish89

The idea is bugging me - if you have only one Damasko as part of a collection, would you have a white dial or a black dial ?


----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> The idea is bugging me - if you have only one Damasko as part of a collection, would you have a white dial or a black dial ?


It's going to be black for me. Very soon.


----------



## omeglycine

uvalaw2005 said:


> DA36 on Dagaz NATO.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Wonderful photo.


----------



## X2-Elijah

blowfish89 said:


> The idea is bugging me - if you have only one Damasko as part of a collection, would you have a white dial or a black dial ?


Will go with a black one myself. Not even a question of "if"; very soon.


----------



## JaqueDemour

I don't have one, but planning to get one in the future.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

blowfish89 said:


> The idea is bugging me - if you have only one Damasko as part of a collection, would you have a white dial or a black dial ?


I chose a white faced DK11. There are lots of dark watch faces out there, but the Damaskos in white with that full face Lume really stand out for me. I am so glad we aren't really faced with such impossible decisions. ;-)


----------



## Jax

I'm trying something different with my DA44. .


----------



## maedox

Jax said:


> View attachment 5668962
> 
> 
> I'm trying something different with my DA44. .


Which strap is that? I like it.


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*



maedox said:


> Which strap is that? I like it.


It's this one. They're good rubber straps with a decent deployant for the price. http://www.panatime.com/20blgebocimo1.html


----------



## Bender.Folder

If I'm buying a DA3X model now, can I buy the bracelet later without having to send it for fitting ?

I moved to speedie pro from my DC56 and gave up on buying the bracelet in the end due to all the fees added on top of the bracelet expense itself. But I miss the damasko ice hardened case, superb accuracy and that crown that was screwing without winding... 

Getting rid of the X33 to fund some german watch again. Gotta toss a coin between stowa T02 and Damasko DA3X.


----------



## blowfish89

Bender.Folder said:


> If I'm buying a DA3X model now, can I buy the bracelet later without having to send it for fitting ?
> 
> I moved to speedie pro from my DC56 and gave up on buying the bracelet in the end due to all the fees added on top of the bracelet expense itself. But I miss the damasko ice hardened case, superb accuracy and that crown that was screwing without winding...
> 
> Getting rid of the X33 to fund some german watch again. Gotta toss a coin between stowa T02 and Damasko DA3X.


Oh no, you sold your Damasko with the Bender engraved caseback??
The Stowa Ikarus Klassik and TO2 are also making me think of flipping my Damasko lol, they are all pretty watches.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nope, I'm not the owner of the Bender engraved model, thus it would have been cool. I'm looking for something robust, reliable and light to wear on daily basis, so no need for the bracelet in first place but could be something I consider adding on in the future. The stowa's look superb but their size and colossal lug width for me (only own 20mm wide models) is questionning. I miss the german quality and feel.

The coating and patented crown were my favorites but the 7750 felt top heavy and I hated the wobble.


----------



## the MJ

still b-)


----------



## cba191

Finished!!!!

I've got a 6 7/8" wrist, and was wondering. Would the DA373 look huge? I have the white dial Fortis B-42 Chrono that I absolutely love and it is the perfect size for me. I love the "dished" look of the 3x3 models.


----------



## maedox

cba191 said:


> Finished!!!!
> 
> I've got a 6 7/8" wrist, and was wondering. Would the DA373 look huge? I have the white dial Fortis B-42 Chrono that I absolutely love and it is the perfect size for me. I love the "dished" look of the 3x3 models.


My wrist is a bit smaller than yours and the DA 46 fits nicely I think. I'm pretty sure I could pull off a larger watch. I took the picture with my phone, so it's not the best. It looks much better in person.


----------



## cba191

Unfortunately, the da373 never shows up in the classies. The da36 was/is tempting, but I need the one I want .


----------



## Trevor M

Maedox -- I like that strap. Is that the Worn and Wound strap they sell?


----------



## Jax

Playing around with a poor man's bracelet option for the da44. I just need to get it sized or find a 0.5mm screw driver (didn't have any luck today after work).


----------



## maedox

Trevor M said:


> Maedox -- I like that strap. Is that the Worn and Wound strap they sell?


Yes, it's the Model 1 - Russet. Model 1 Horween - Russet | worn&wound shop


----------



## 41Mets

Looks great!



Jax said:


> Playing around with a poor man's bracelet option for the da44. I just need to get it sized or find a 0.5mm screw driver (didn't have any luck today after work).
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5759106&d=1445575676"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## 4hour




----------



## Jax

Night vision.


----------



## Trevor M

My DA36 on a Staib 3.5mm mesh bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz

+7 seconds after three days on the wrist. Very happy.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## tincob

Wow, just plowed through all 61 pages the past few days. Target acquired - DA44 on bracelet!

Now the sell off (already listed one watch) and fund raising begins. It's going to take a while but I think it will be worth it at the finish line. Maybe even some used ones will start popping up now that Damasko has started offering that option.

I'll just have to revisit this thread and ogle at the pictures whenever my determination wavers.


----------



## Heljestrand

I don't believe I have viewed every page but I will. My story is very much like yours. My trek to Damasko ownership has begun...step by step...inch by inch...I will have one! (just haven't decided which one but I won't worry about that until I secure at least a GRAND toward my goal.



tincob said:


> Wow, just plowed through all 61 pages the past few days. Target acquired - DA44 on bracelet!
> 
> Now the sell off (already listed one watch) and fund raising begins. It's going to take a while but I think it will be worth it at the finish line. Maybe even some used ones will start popping up now that Damasko has started offering that option.
> 
> I'll just have to revisit this thread and ogle at the pictures whenever my determination wavers.


----------



## blowfish89

Good luck both of you. They are amazing watches. Ironical in that for the first time this year, I am currently Damasko-less.


----------



## DaVinci79

Hi all.
I'm following this forum for a couple of years and really enjoying it. With your help I become a happy owner of DA36 a year before.
This are photos from my trip to Ladakh, India.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Wow amazing pics. 

I am an Indian and a huge Damasko fan. Love the fact that one of my favorite brands has travelled there. 

Beautiful watch and amazing pics there DaVinci79


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

DaVinci79 said:


> Hi all.
> I'm following this forum for a couple of years and really enjoying it. With your help I become a happy owner of DA36 a year before.
> This are photos from my trip to Ladakh, India.
> View attachment 5849266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5849274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5849282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5849290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5849298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5849314


I love photos of watches in interesting places.


----------



## kit7

Great photos everybody. I wonder would it be worthwhile to start an online database with serial numbers and model numbers for owners? If one got stolen we could be alerted, or report it if offered it for sale, what do you think?


----------



## blowfish89

Those pics in Ladakh/Leh are uh-mazing. Its also my home country, and I'm embarrassed I never had to courage to make the trip.


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*

DA44 with the steel bracelet.


----------



## Will_f

Wearing my Zombie Apocalypse watch today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor M

Will_f said:


> Wearing my Zombie Apocalypse watch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There can be no other watch more suited for a zombie apocalypse than a Damasko on a bracelet -- but it appears that a zombie has stolen yours! Or you've become a zombie!

I will be attaching my Damasko to the head of a hammer to kill zombies with -- when I'm not wearing it.


----------



## adamtea

What a watch!


----------



## sgtd

RUSH2689 said:


> What is the price range on these ?


$1200 all the way up to about $4000ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior29

Enjoying the slight irony of wearing my clean and clear Damasko on a bit of a low-visibility day.


----------



## Spunwell

DK 10


----------



## Robotaz

Junior29 said:


> Enjoying the slight irony of wearing my clean and clear Damasko on a bit of a low-visibility day.
> View attachment 5890658


lol, wow. That IS low visibility.


----------



## the MJ

Autumn colours


----------



## ehansen




----------



## njharrell

DA36 Black, slobber tested and approved!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA 373


----------



## ehansen

Happy Friday...










(and, Don't Fear the Creeper!)


----------



## asrar.merchant

*Show your Damasko!*

Cockpit & Christmas

Santa sent this one:










Oh how I love my DC66 Black.


----------



## Happy Acres

asrar.merchant said:


> Cockpit & Christmas
> 
> Santa sent this one:
> 
> Oh how I love my DC66 Black.
> 
> www.thewatch.boutique


FYI

Sales Corner - Watch Dealers and Manufacturers

Watches - Dealers and Manufacturers


----------



## asrar.merchant

*Show your Damasko!*



Happy Acres said:


> FYI
> 
> Sales Corner - Watch Dealers and Manufacturers
> 
> Watches - Dealers and Manufacturers


Mate, thanks for the information. I am not selling this. It's my watch. And I think that allows me to share this watch here.

www.the


----------



## Happy Acres

referring to the shop link

Forum rule: links to or naming of commercial ventures/websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a sponsor;


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you for the information. Will apply it immediately.

www.the


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36 and excellent quality jankoxxx straps. Now special price JankoXXX - About me - jankoxxx.eu


----------



## the MJ

amasko
What else? :-!


----------



## keith88

Have been eyeing Damasko for years ! Finally got one today !! :-d


----------



## Gary Drainville

keith88 said:


> Have been eyeing Damasko for years ! Finally got one today !! :-d
> View attachment 6398129


Congrats! The perfect choice too!

Gary


----------



## thejollywatcher

Took advantage of WatchMann's free US shipping offer to get my Grail Damasko. Now to enjoy the lollipop!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

thejollywatcher said:


> Took advantage of WatchMann's free US shipping offer to get my Grail Damasko. Now to enjoy the lollipop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Great, great watch. The white dial is awesome in light and dark.

Greg's a good guy and has, from my experience, a great watch maker who's very efficient and reasonable for servicing Damaskos. My biggest issue with service is trust. So with Watchmann, I don't worry at all.

Congratulations!


----------



## TgeekB

keith88 said:


> Have been eyeing Damasko for years ! Finally got one today !! :-d
> View attachment 6398129


Congrats! Looks great on the wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

*Show your Damasko!*



thejollywatcher said:


> Took advantage of WatchMann's free US shipping offer to get my Grail Damasko. Now to enjoy the lollipop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Love the watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

TgeekB said:


> Love the panda look!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damasko watches do not feature panda dials, the dial layout is a typical for a three register Valjoux 7750 dial. Afaik panda dials feature two sub dials, at 3 and 9. what am I missing ?


----------



## maedox

stuffler said:


> Damasko watches do not feature panda dials, the dial layout is a typical for a three register Valjoux 7750 dial. Afaik panda dials feature two sub dials, at 3 and 9. what am I missing ?


Agreed. It's like a one-eyed inverse panda, though. 


----------



## TgeekB

*Show your Damasko!*



stuffler said:


> Damasko watches do not feature panda dials, the dial layout is a typical for a three register Valjoux 7750 dial. Afaik panda dials feature two sub dials, at 3 and 9. what am I missing ?


Sorry, just speaking of the color not anything technical. Sorry if I misspoke.

Fixed post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soy

Lurked around this thread for a while and finally pulled the trigger on a new DC66. Loving the watch so far and waiting for a couple brown leather straps to be delivered.

Great service from Greg from Watchmann. From the US to Australia and on my wrist within a week.


----------



## smalleq

stuffler said:


> Damasko watches do not feature panda dials, the dial layout is a typical for a three register Valjoux 7750 dial. Afaik panda dials feature two sub dials, at 3 and 9. what am I missing ?


In addition to that, Panda also implies dark subdials.


----------



## thejollywatcher

This strap seems to work well with the matte finish of the case.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

thejollywatcher said:


> This strap seems to work well with the matte finish of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


What is the nato color here? (url appreciated, too.) I've been looking to outfit my DC66 on a nato or zulu...

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## blowfish89

Alda_cz said:


> DA36 and excellent quality jankoxxx straps. Now special price JankoXXX - About me - jankoxxx.eu


Thanks for the heads-up. Jan has made several great straps for me in the past, and I ordered one now (even though no Damasko).


----------



## ehansen

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Jan has made several great straps for me in the past, and I ordered one now (even though no Damasko).


I agree, have bought a great 24mm custom Horween strap from Jan, it really rocks! Unfortunately I have no 24mm watches... at the moment...


----------



## Jaxwired




----------



## thejollywatcher

ehansen said:


> What is the nato color here? (url appreciated, too.) I've been looking to outfit my DC66 on a nato or zulu...
> 
> Cheers
> Eric


Just in case the link doesn't work, it's "the crew" from NATO Strap Co.

http://natostrapsco.com/products/the-crew-nato-w-pvd-hardware-22mm

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Jaxwired said:


> View attachment 6424498
> 
> 
> View attachment 6424506
> 
> 
> View attachment 6424514


Terrific super super shots there mate. Thanks for sharing it.

www.the


----------



## hked

My new (to me) DA36. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rarirurero

Posting my contribution. Still my favorite daily watch


----------



## hked

On NATOs. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

German engineering at work....


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Classy to show us what we need without the brand spam. Love it.


----------



## hbdakilloer

Love the orange! What a great look! |>


----------



## hbdakilloer

My DC 58, the 12th one born. :-d


----------



## whoa

hked said:


> My new (to me) DA36.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I wear mine often! What strap is this?

-whoa-


----------



## hked

Thanks. It is the prototype strap from our F71 Bundeswehr project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## whoa

hked said:


> Thanks. It is the prototype strap from our F71 Bundeswehr project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah I actually kind of thought it looked like that ;-)

-whoa-


----------



## kit7

This watch has been seen here before, thanks Blowfish89


----------



## Jaxwired




----------



## keegan

Well I couldn't stay away. The Damasko DA series is perfection for me. Arabics, day/date, easy to read, good lume. Just perfection. I have a DA36 (2008), 47 black (2012) and now 38 black (2016). And with the quality of these cases, used Damaskos are often just as good as new. 2 of mine were purchased used and its a great way to get one if they stretch your budget.

PERFECTION!


----------



## keegan

Here is a pic of the three amigos. Each different, each stunning.











keegan said:


> Well I couldn't stay away. The Damasko DA series is perfection for me. Arabics, day/date, easy to read, good lume. Just perfection. I have a DA36 (2008), 47 black (2012) and now 38 black (2016). And with the quality of these cases, used Damaskos are often just as good as new. 2 of mine were purchased used and its a great way to get one if they stretch your budget.
> 
> PERFECTION!


----------



## whoa

I gotta say I don't agree with you on the lume , otherwise totally agree! ;-)

-whoa-


----------



## maedox




----------



## Dickie

Just picked this up brand new. It really looks the business doesn't it?


----------



## bclm

keegan said:


> Here is a pic of the three amigos. Each different, each stunning.
> 
> View attachment 6545074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I couldn't stay away. The Damasko DA series is perfection for me. Arabics, day/date, easy to read, good lume. Just perfection. I have a DA36 (2008), 47 black (2012) and now 38 black (2016). And with the quality of these cases, used Damaskos are often just as good as new. 2 of mine were purchased used and its a great way to get one if they stretch your budget.
> 
> PERFECTION!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the strap on the DA38 - out of curiosity, what is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## keith88




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## cadomniel

nice collection of Damasko's.

I only have my DA 36 Black now but have had DC 56, DA 36, DA 37 Black, DA 46, DA 47 Black, and I would have kept them all if I could afford it and if my wife didn't keep asking me why all my watches looked the same but in different colors

I have thought about selling my DA 36 Black and getting the regular DA 36 again but with the bracelet and getting the caseback engraved but like my DA 36 Black too much...



keegan said:


> Here is a pic of the three amigos. Each different, each stunning.
> 
> View attachment 6545074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I couldn't stay away. The Damasko DA series is perfection for me. Arabics, day/date, easy to read, good lume. Just perfection. I have a DA36 (2008), 47 black (2012) and now 38 black (2016). And with the quality of these cases, used Damaskos are often just as good as new. 2 of mine were purchased used and its a great way to get one if they stretch your budget.
> 
> PERFECTION!
Click to expand...


----------



## hbdakilloer

Going for the conservative "Flieger" look. Here's my DC 58 with an IWC strap.


----------



## ehansen

Heading out to dinner with my German colleague...


----------



## Dre

Another new Damasko owner here. Love how understated yet purposeful this watch is.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Ivanhoe34

My beloved DA38 with a new original rubber strap. Perfectly comfortable 20/16 size, thin and soft. Looks good for me. Exceeded expectations...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Balancing out the thickness of the case with the thinness of the BC strap.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Friday morning with 2 nice pieces of ice-hardened steel on my hand


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 66, summer 2015, some small valley in Carinthia.


----------



## jayabharath

stuffler said:


> DC 66, summer 2015, some small valley in Carinthia.


Mike- great shot and beautiful timepiece.

I see that you have the 5-55 min bezel which in my opinion looks more balanced on the DC66. The question I have is : 
- why did you choose the 5-55 bezel even though you have the chrono function. 
-How are you practically using the bezel or it is mostly aesthetic use in your case. Just curious.


----------



## StufflerMike

jayabharath said:


> Mike- great shot and beautiful timepiece.
> 
> I see that you have the 5-55 min bezel which in my opinion looks more balanced on the DC66. The question I have is :
> - why did you choose the 5-55 bezel even though you have the chrono function.
> -How are you practically using the bezel or it is mostly aesthetic use in your case. Just curious.


Well, I used to have the 1-11 bezel on my DA 46. The 5-55 on the the DC 66 was chosen purely out of aesthetic reasons. Was the better fit for me, visually.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

keegan said:


> View attachment 6545074
> 
> 
> Love the strap on the DA38 - out of curiosity, what is it?


Looks like Hirsh Mariner to me...

Here is how it looks on my SKX


----------



## hked

On NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Yesterday my new to me Damasko DK10 arrived. Put it on a Hirsh Robby black and red strap. perfect combination for me. This will be my daily wear watch, with a Marathon TSAR for night duties, and my Victorinox Divemaster chrono for yard work and renovations etc.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Luke*

My three day old DA36 running 0.6s loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

akitadog said:


> Yesterday my new to me Damasko DK10 arrived. Put it on a Hirsh Robby black and red strap. perfect combination for me. This will be my daily wear watch, with a Marathon TSAR for night duties, and my Victorinox Divemaster chrono for yard work and renovations etc.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


Looking good!


----------



## whoa

Luke* said:


> My three day old DA36 running 0.6s loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a quick question  how on earth do you measure 0,6 seconds? Professional gear? 

-whoa-


----------



## keith88




----------



## ehansen

Some shots from my Nato project... Going with the DA34 today!

(Sidenote, good thing, those drilled lugs...!)


----------



## Luke*

whoa said:


> Just a quick question  how on earth do you measure 0,6 seconds? Professional gear?
> 
> -whoa-


Hi,

I've been using 3 different iPhone apps that use the mic on headphones all read the same.

Also atomic clock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Luke* said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using 3 different iPhone apps that use the mic on headphones all read the same.
> 
> Also atomic clock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Diddent think they could do that! Might check it out, bound to be some for Android as well!

-whoa-


----------



## ehansen

Slightly OT ... apologies in advance.



whoa said:


> Cool! Diddent think they could do that! Might check it out, bound to be some for Android as well!
> 
> -whoa-


On Android, I've used Tickoprint which worked reasonably well for me. The basic version is free, and there's a premium version with some more features. It does actually "listen" to the ticking and figures out the accuracy just like a Witchi (sp?) machine does, albeit not nearly as good on the microphone/listening piece (YMMV based on your phone), and obviously there is no stand for adjusting the position of the watch.

I now just use WatchCheck now which is simpler but does exactly what I really wanted, which is timing of all the watches in your collection. Rather than listening with a mic, you just hit a button when your watch seconds hand hits '12' and it figures out the rest.

And FYI, my DA34 runs an average of -0.9 secs/day, and my DC66 runs an average of +8.2 secs/day. These are based on samples taken daily (or every few days) for more than a month, so I consider them pretty accurate.

Eric


----------



## OneRandomGeek

My first Damasko just arrived two days ago, a DA46! Love it!








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtd

*Show your Damasko!*



akitadog said:


> Yesterday my new to me Damasko DK10 arrived.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


This in black is my grail. One day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34




----------



## CastorTroy3

I think this is the first DA 353-Black on this thread. Got it two weeks ago and love it. Watch feels better on my wrist than any other in my collection.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Continuing with the red background theme...










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Road trip today... getting a little matchy with the attire.


----------



## Dre

ehansen said:


> Road trip today... getting a little matchy with the attire.


Nice looking chrono! Where'd that nylon strap come from? Really nice looking hardware on it. Think I need one for my DA44!


----------



## dhtjr

Dre said:


> Nice looking chrono! Where'd that nylon strap come from? Really nice looking hardware on it. Think I need one for my DA44!


Looks like a Toxicnato strap to me, as I just got a couple of them, including the grey one. I had pretty much given up on nylon natos for various reasons, but these are great, especially the hardware, which comes in brushed or blasted finish.


----------



## Dre

dhtjr said:


> Looks like a Toxicnato strap to me, as I just got a couple of them, including the grey one. I had pretty much given up on nylon natos for various reasons, but these are great, especially the hardware, which comes in brushed or blasted finish.


Cool, not familiar with them but I'll poke around and find them. Thanks!


----------



## ehansen

Dre said:


> Cool, not familiar with them but I'll poke around and find them. Thanks!


Indeed, it's a ToxicNato strap.

-Eric


----------



## thejollywatcher

The bead blasted finish of the MKII buckle is a good enough match for the finish of the case.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

I posted the message below back in Oct 2015, mission accomplished (well mostly, since I couldn't hold out for one on a bracelet).









I'm really impressed with Damasko. I own other more expensive watches but the DA44 just exudes precision and quality to me.

First the Junghans Max Bill and now the Damasko DA44 - two great Germans.

Having said that, if anyone with a DA45 is interested in a trade, let me know.



tincob said:


> Wow, just plowed through all 61 pages the past few days. Target acquired - DA44 on bracelet!
> 
> Now the sell off (already listed one watch) and fund raising begins. It's going to take a while but I think it will be worth it at the finish line. Maybe even some used ones will start popping up now that Damasko has started offering that option.
> 
> I'll just have to revisit this thread and ogle at the pictures whenever my determination wavers.


----------



## thejames1

DA46 Black on #8 leather








First day with this one and I can't stop looking at these hands!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Daswann

My first Damasko. Loving it. So versatile.


----------



## mizzy01

That is a great looking strap.Think i have found just my dream combo.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icybluesmile

Looking good!


----------



## jacobsen1

can anyone share a shot of a DA-46 next to a SKX009 (or similar)? Looking for a size reference. I know the DA-46 has a smaller case but I'm hoping the bezel makes it look and wear similar. I can't go smaller and would prefer a slightly bigger feel -vs- the skx. 
Thanks!


----------



## CastorTroy3

Picked up a cheap ebay bracelet. This gets me excited about when Damasko begins issuing black bracelets. DA 353 Black looking slick....

POS PVD bracelet but I will get 3-6 months out of it.


----------



## karhu

Daswann said:


> My first Damasko. Loving it. So versatile.


Looking good! Mind posting a link to that brown strap? I've been trying to find a brown leather that fits my DA343.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

jacobsen1 said:


> can anyone share a shot of a DA-46 next to a SKX009 (or similar)? Looking for a size reference. I know the DA-46 has a smaller case but I'm hoping the bezel makes it look and wear similar. I can't go smaller and would prefer a slightly bigger feel -vs- the skx.
> Thanks!


I have a DA47, have owned several 007 variants, but no long have any Seiko's. The DA47 has I believe the same case as your 46, and it's 48mm. The 007's are smaller, 46 or 47mm. The less important case diameter on the 007 is 42mm; DA46 is 40mm, but the bezel overhangs a but, making it more like 42mm in appearance. Net-net, the 007 will fit a smaller wrist better in most cases due to the shorter case length.


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

After years of seduction on WUS - My first Damasko


----------



## whoa

jacobsen1 said:


> can anyone share a shot of a DA-46 next to a SKX009 (or similar)? Looking for a size reference. I know the DA-46 has a smaller case but I'm hoping the bezel makes it look and wear similar. I can't go smaller and would prefer a slightly bigger feel -vs- the skx.
> Thanks!


Haven't got a 4x but a 36, so hope it helps a bit! As its the same case but without the bezel! The bezel is however a bit bigger than the case so will look a bit bigger!


















Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## hbdakilloer

What an amazing case and great AR. Sporting a RIOS 1931 buffalo strap.


----------



## kit7

jacobsen1 said:


> can anyone share a shot of a DA-46 next to a SKX009 (or similar)? Looking for a size reference. I know the DA-46 has a smaller case but I'm hoping the bezel makes it look and wear similar. I can't go smaller and would prefer a slightly bigger feel -vs- the skx.
> Thanks!


We seem to be having problems coming up with this, best I can do is a seiko SKA371 and DA44. If you want more pics let me know, I have a seiko 7002 diver as well, predecessor to the 007.


----------



## mizzy01

Hi all, am new to the forum so this is my first post with a pic (hopefully). Just received my Damasko DA37 black today so i will give you my first honest opinions. First off the Damasko strap is way to short for my 7.5 inch wrist, hence i have it on a dark blue DiModell band untill my Hirsch Performance strap arrives. For those people who wondering if the 40mm face is to small, i would say it depends. Personally,coming from a gshock, it does seem that way, but as i have found, with the strap being too small perhaps i have large wrists.If i were buying again i would go for a 42mm. Now the good stuff. The Da37 is built to a high standard and just screams quality workmanship. The dial is very easy to read with few distractions and the watch comes with quality packaging and simple instructions.
I haven't had a chance to check the accuracy yet but 15 hours in, it is still spot on. Well here it is in all its glory.


----------



## mizzy01

Just a quick update. The day and date changed at exactly 11.59. Phew, nice one.


----------



## mizzy01

Jax said:


> My inspired by Sosuke red rubber strap on the da47.
> 
> View attachment 5424418
> 
> View attachment 5424426
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a cool combination. congrats


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*



mizzy01 said:


> That is a cool combination. congrats


Thanks!

Here's the Damasko I'm wearing today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sashator

My new addition which I immediately fell in love


----------



## sashator




----------



## Dre

jacobsen1 said:


> can anyone share a shot of a DA-46 next to a SKX009 (or similar)? Looking for a size reference. I know the DA-46 has a smaller case but I'm hoping the bezel makes it look and wear similar. I can't go smaller and would prefer a slightly bigger feel -vs- the skx.
> Thanks!


I have a DA44 and an SKX007 cased modded Seiko. Here's a quick and dirty pic of the two next to each other. Size wise they're very close but the DA44 looks bigger because of the size of the dial.


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on a Stowa strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

I have been wearing my DA47 almost daily since August, 2015. It's always been within 2 sec/day. I purchased and sold a DA36 but think it's time I add another to my stable. Either a DA36/38 or potentially a 56/58. I was on the hunt for a Sinn but something about these watches is unique and niche.


----------



## Heljestrand

Heljestrand said:


> I don't believe I have viewed every page but I will. My story is very much like yours. My trek to Damasko ownership has begun...step by step...inch by inch...I will have one! (just haven't decided which one but I won't worry about that until I secure at least a GRAND toward my goal.


My original post was on October 30, 2015 and I finally pulled the trigger on a pre-loved DA36 Black Damest. Should be here in a few days and I can "show" MY Damasko.


----------



## DummySmacks

TGIF! Just got a DA47 in...









Just some initial thoughts: First, I love the weight and feel of the watch. The finishing and quality is superb. The AR coating is incredible. You really forget there's glass there. The bezel action is as crisp as can be. Lastly, the watch is slimmer than I expected in terms of height.


----------



## fbones24

Last night before my DA47 went to sleep.


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on green isofrane








Been wanting to try this combo out for awhile! Now to find a black buckle...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Luke*

*Show your Damasko!*








My DA47 says hi great choice 
(Old pic )
Got my DA36 on at moment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seems a lucky Damasko Friday here as well. Just arrived the "cult watch" DA36 Black Damest. Initial impressions are that it wears smaller than I expected which is a GOOD thing. The almost chartreuse color seconds hand sweeps quite smoothly. Shout out to Larry for sending me as near a mint pre-loved watch as I have experienced in some time.Nice weight to the piece and the OD Green Timefactors canvas strap really sets off the watch.


----------



## gt_mule

sashator said:


> My new addition which I immediately fell in love


Nice photo.


----------



## fbones24

Heljestrand said:


> Seems a lucky Damasko Friday here as well. Just arrived the "cult watch" DA36 Black Damest. Initial impressions are that it wears smaller than I expected which is a GOOD thing. The almost chartreuse color seconds hand sweeps quite smoothly. Shout out to Larry for sending me as near a mint pre-loved watch as I have experienced in some time.Nice weight to the piece and the OD Green Timefactors canvas strap really sets off the watch.


Perfect strap for the Damasko. I think I'm going to pair one with my 47.


----------



## Heljestrand

The only downside IMO is the buckle not matching with the Black Damest color.


fbones24 said:


> Perfect strap for the Damasko. I think I'm going to pair one with my 47.


----------



## jacobsen1

Thanks for the help everyone! This shows me what I needed to see. The larger dial and saphire make it look bigger w/o being any bigger which is exactly what I'm after. Looks perfect for me. Thanks again. 


Dre said:


> I have a DA44 and an SKX007 cased modded Seiko. Here's a quick and dirty pic of the two next to each other. Size wise they're very close but the DA44 looks bigger because of the size of the dial.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

shining


----------



## thejames1

Heljestrand said:


> The only downside IMO is the buckle not matching with the Black Damest color.


Crown and Buckle has PVD buckles.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on C&B strap, with matching hardware 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## the MJ




----------



## Heljestrand

Beautiful Florida day!


----------



## cadomniel

I said goodbye to my DA 36 Black today. Somehow I feel I will be back, I always come back to Damasko...next time probably one with the new bracelet.

But I enjoyed this one and had many good times for the past 3.5 years


----------



## the MJ




----------



## thejames1

DA46 on crimson W&W strap








Loving this combo today. Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Wanderfalken

the MJ - I'm really liking this combo. What strap is that on?


the MJ said:


> View attachment 7192818


----------



## the MJ

Wanderfalken said:


> the MJ - I'm really liking this combo. What strap is that on?


Hi, it´s hand made (not by me) strap, made of cattle hide. Creator is from czech watch forum


----------



## fbones24

Out for a ride on a beautiful day here!


----------



## the MJ




----------



## Ivanhoe34

always pleasure to wear...


----------



## gt_mule

thejames1 said:


> DA46 on C&B strap, with matching hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Very nice!


----------



## fbones24

My 47 with his new friend.


----------



## tareed59

Recently new Damasko owner. Love the yellow second hand. Had to change the band and I have a pilot leather band on the way.


----------



## thejollywatcher

tareed59 said:


> Recently new Damasko owner. Love the yellow second hand. Had to change the band and I have a pilot leather band on the way.


Nice combo with the strap too! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kingblackbolt

My current beauty:


----------



## sashator

Several other pics of my Damasko


----------



## the MJ




----------



## ThaWatcher

The DA34 less popular i believe, but for me it's perfect with the indices instead of numerals.
View attachment 7255730

View attachment 7255738
View attachment 7255770


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on green two piece nato








Matching hardware 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ThaWatcher

The DA34 on a new leather strap!
View attachment 7282058


Greetz,


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Jax

Still the best watch bracelet I've worn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA44 on heuervillestrap:


----------



## pt4565

View attachment 7297946
Loving my new DA36


----------



## fbones24

The more I see the DA44, the more it grows on me. I used to think it wasn't "Damasko" because it doesn't have the numerals but that has changed for me. Great shots of the 44's.


----------



## kvik




----------



## fbones24

DA47 on Khaki Toxicnato









Sent from House Mars.


----------



## emblemtake2

Just got my DAMASKO DC56 BLACK


----------



## asrar.merchant

emblemtake2 said:


> Just got my DAMASKO DC56 BLACK
> View attachment 7347162


Now that just looks super awesome. Wear it well mate.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## thejames1

emblemtake2 said:


> Just got my DAMASKO DC56 BLACK
> View attachment 7347162


Nice pick up! Loving my DA46 Black.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Dre

fbones24 said:


> DA47 on Khaki Toxicnato


Glad I'm not the only one that's heard of ToxicNato's. DA44 + the grey NATO = awesome combination!


----------



## Jax

Trying something different with my Damasko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

Very interesting, I like it!



Jax said:


> Trying something different with my Damasko.
> 
> View attachment 7362562
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

Dre said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that's heard of ToxicNato's. DA44 + the grey NATO = awesome combination!


Great combo. I have three toxicnatos: the grey, the khaki and the olive green. They all go great with Damasko watches because of the bead blasted hardware. The material is also softer and more pliable than other natos. The folded part is more "low profile" if that makes sense. I am wearing my DA47 on grey right now!


----------



## Jax

Home made two piece perlon. I want to try again and do a better job with the stitching and make the two pieces a little longer but it works pretty well for a version 1.0.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

Jax said:


> Home made two piece perlon. I want to try again and do a better job with the stitching and make the two pieces a little longer but it works pretty well for a version 1.0.


Really nice and love the black 47.


----------



## Jax

Playing around with my black and white Damasko some more. A black and white watch goes with any color.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojlover

kingblackbolt said:


> My current beauty:


It would be great if you could post a lume picture of this beauty!


----------



## Relojlover

sashator said:


> Several other pics of my Damasko
> View attachment 7247506
> 
> View attachment 7247530
> 
> View attachment 7247546


Nice pictures, and great looking strap!


----------



## thejames1

Ready for tomorrow. Not my usual routine, but some strap madness









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## picklepossy

My first Damasko and already impressed. Bracelet is enroute.


----------



## akitadog

DK-10 on a Hirsch Robby strap. Had a DC-66Si before but realized that I prefer a 3 hand watch with the 5-55 bezel. This is my most accurate mechanical watch. Better thàn any omega I have and have had. Awesome and more.

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## picklepossy

akitadog said:


> DK-10 on a Hirsch Robby strap. Had a DC-66Si before but realized that I prefer a 3 hand watch with the 5-55 bezel. This is my most accurate mechanical watch. Better thàn any omega I have and have had. Awesome and more.
> 
> Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


Very nice. I'm also looking at the DA353.

http://www.damasko.de/skin/frontend/damasko/default/images/modelle/produktfoto-DA353BLACK-01.jpg


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*

Since I can't delete this accidental post, I might as well post another Damasko. This strap is a bit more conservative on my DA47.


----------



## Robotaz

So, one can buy a bracelet separate from the head now?


----------



## picklepossy

*Show your Damasko!*

Yes you can buy the bracelet separate.


----------



## Robotaz

picklepossy said:


> Yes you can buy the bracelet separate.


Well, OK. So all of the cases that have uneven lugs, what do they do? Ship pixie dust that magically fixes it and makes the bracelet fit?

More smoke and mirrors if you ask me. They should publicize a serial range from when they fixed the jacked up lug issue. Otherwise, there will be a lot of people whose bracelets don't fit, with gaps or not enough clearance.


----------



## WatchMann

Robotaz said:


> Well, OK. So all of the cases that have uneven lugs, what do they do? Ship pixie dust that magically fixes it and makes the bracelet fit?
> 
> More smoke and mirrors if you ask me. They should publicize a serial range from when they fixed the jacked up lug issue. Otherwise, there will be a lot of people whose bracelets don't fit, with gaps or not enough clearance.


Hi Rob,

We do offer to sell the bracelet by itself now, but in recognition of this very issue, only if it is sent to us (here in the US) so that we can check the fit. In addition, bracelet springbar pliers are essential to do this job right. Attempting to do it without the tool can be quite difficult, if not impossible. I am not sure where picklepossy obtained the bracelet, but this is how we handle that issue.


----------



## CastorTroy3

picklepossy said:


> Very nice. I'm also looking at the DA353.
> 
> http://www.damasko.de/skin/frontend/damasko/default/images/modelle/produktfoto-DA353BLACK-01.jpg


Have it. Love it. Highly reccomend it to others.


----------



## picklepossy

*Show your Damasko!*



CastorTroy3 said:


> Have it. Love it. Highly reccomend it to others.
> 
> View attachment 7390810


You have a picture you can show? Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

No pic showing up, invalid link !


----------



## Robotaz

*Show your Damasko!*



WatchMann said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> We do offer to sell the bracelet by itself now, but in recognition of this very issue, only if it is sent to us (here in the US) so that we can check the fit. In addition, bracelet springbar pliers are essential to do this job right. Attempting to do it without the tool can be quite difficult, if not impossible. I am not sure where picklepossy obtained the bracelet, but this is how we handle that issue.


Thanks, Greg. Makes perfect sense. I don't see any other way. It's very cool of you to handle that stuff for Damasko, and your customers.

While we're on the subject, is it true that Damasko standardized the lug milling, or finishing, so that there is little variation in the lug size and width now? Seems like I read that somewhere.


----------



## jpfwatch

Damasko DA44


----------



## CastorTroy3

picklepossy said:


> You have a picture you can show? Thanks.


Attachments haven't been working well so hopefully you can see it now. I put the DA 353 on a PVD bracelet I got off eBay. There is some space between e bracelet and lugs but it looks great. I am also a huge fan of the Demasko strap. I've read many complaints but I strongly disagree and think that it is one of the most comfortable straps that I own. The slip guard (or whatever it is called) makes e strap a little difficult to put on but makes it extra comfy. Demasko is one of the best I own and I think the casing is second to none.


----------



## picklepossy

CastorTroy3 said:


> Attachments haven't been working well so hopefully you can see it now. I put the DA 353 on a PVD bracelet I got off eBay. There is some space between e bracelet and lugs but it looks great. I am also a huge fan of the Demasko strap. I've read many complaints but I strongly disagree and think that it is one of the most comfortable straps that I own. The slip guard (or whatever it is called) makes e strap a little difficult to put on but makes it extra comfy. Demasko is one of the best I own and I think the casing is second to none.


I would agree with everything you said regarding Damasko. But still no picture???


----------



## Jax

*Show your Damasko!*

Some more pics of my Damasko DA47 with a turquoise blue Isofrane. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## asrar.merchant

Robotaz said:


> Thanks, Greg. Makes perfect sense. I don't see any other way. It's very cool of you to handle that stuff for Damasko, and your customers.
> 
> While we're on the subject, is it true that Damasko standardized the lug milling, or finishing, so that there is little variation in the lug size and width now? Seems like I read that somewhere.


Hi Rob,

I know you asked another the dealer the question and I feel I am newer dealer compared to the one you are directly asking to.

All I can add here is that all DAMASKO watches now (since the past year atleast) have perfectly milled lugs with no variations at all in any way.

We easily change and fit leather straps/bracelets as per the customers request and we also ship many DAMASKO steel bracelets for the customers to fit it themselves, surely with the use of spring bar tools.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## maedox

WatchMann said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> We do offer to sell the bracelet by itself now, but in recognition of this very issue, only if it is sent to us (here in the US) so that we can check the fit. In addition, bracelet springbar pliers are essential to do this job right. Attempting to do it without the tool can be quite difficult, if not impossible. I am not sure where picklepossy obtained the bracelet, but this is how we handle that issue.


I didn't have a bracelet tool handy, but I tried anyway, and it took me maybe a minute to mount it. No big deal really. Haven't tried taking it off though, but with drilled lugs it should be easy. 
I bought my bracelet from Toptime, and didn't have to send in my DA 46. Newer models (from the last year or two?) have machined lug holes and should be identical on all cases, right?


----------



## asrar.merchant

maedox said:


> I didn't have a bracelet tool handy, but I tried anyway, and it took me maybe a minute to mount it. No big deal really. Haven't tried taking it off though, but with drilled lugs it should be easy.
> I bought my bracelet from Toptime, and didn't have to send in my DA 46. Newer models (from the last year or two?) have machined lug holes and should be identical on all cases, right?


Absolutely correct on very count.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## WatchMann

Robotaz said:


> Thanks, Greg. Makes perfect sense. I don't see any other way. It's very cool of you to handle that stuff for Damasko, and your customers.
> 
> While we're on the subject, is it true that Damasko standardized the lug milling, or finishing, so that there is little variation in the lug size and width now? Seems like I read that somewhere.


Hi Rob,

This does now seem to be the case, however since they have never provided production dates or a specific serial number cut off, we have customers send in the watch to avoid fitment problems as you have described.


----------



## kvik




----------



## birdynamnam

P1180867 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Jax

birdynamnam said:


> P1180867 by laurent, sur Flickr


Such a nice looking watch. I'd probably have one of it was a bit shorter lug to lug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

I'm not Superman and it works on me

P1180891 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## picklepossy

birdynamnam said:


> I'm not Superman and it works on me
> 
> P1180891 by laurent, sur Flickr


Got this model inbound with bracelet. (edited by mod) Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jax

birdynamnam said:


> I'm not Superman and it works on me
> 
> P1180891 by laurent, sur Flickr


Looks perfect on you. How big are your wrists? Mine are 6.75". I have a Sinn 103 that fits just fine but any bigger I feel like might be too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

My wrist is average 17-18cm
If the Sinn 103 is good for you the DC66 should be fine too IMHO

P1180903 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1180814 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jax said:


> Looks perfect on you. How big are your wrists? Mine are 6.75". I have a Sinn 103 that fits just fine but any bigger I feel like might be too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is a flat 6.5" and I wear my DC67 quite comfortably with no overhang. 

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jax

thejollywatcher said:


> My wrist is a flat 6.5" and I wear my DC67 quite comfortably with no overhang.
> 
> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


Trays good to hear. Maybe I'll consider one in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

kvik said:


>


Beautiful combination, which strap is that?


----------



## TgeekB

Will you all please stop it right now! You are going to force me to go out and get one too! Don't you all have something better to do? ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik

debasercl said:


> Beautiful combination, which strap is that?


Hadley Roma MS850 20mm Grey Cordura


----------



## fbones24

DA47 on new Clover Canvas.


----------



## birdynamnam

P1190082 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 on W&W strap









From lastnight









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## birdynamnam

P1190537 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## icybluesmile

What strap is that birdynamnam?


----------



## up1911fan

julywest said:


> View attachment 7554666


That look's great! I like the small touch's of red.


----------



## birdynamnam

icybluesmile said:


> What strap is that birdynamnam?


the leather of the strap is from a cartridge belt era Vietnam war

P1190472 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## icybluesmile

Thanks. It looks really great!


----------



## birdynamnam

Thank you


----------



## icybluesmile




----------



## Jax

Black DA47 on a leather racing strap today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## picklepossy

stuffler said:


> View attachment 7611834


You know, that is just BEAU-TI-FUL!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

picklepossy said:


> You know, that is just BEAU-TI-FUL!!!


D'accord


----------



## fbones24

DA47 on Strapcode Militat









Sent from House Mars.


----------



## picklepossy

Just arrived today on bracelet. What a comfortable fit.


----------



## up1911fan

picklepossy said:


> Just arrived today on bracelet. What a comfortable fit.


Nice. I want to pick up a Damasko on a bracelet later this year. It will be my first. What are your thoughts on the bracelet, worth the $$?


----------



## picklepossy

up1911fan said:


> Nice. I want to pick up a Damasko on a bracelet later this year. It will be my first. What are your thoughts on the bracelet, worth the $$?


The bracelet is worth every penny. I own a number of Omega's and this bracelet just walks all over it. The best bracelet by a mile.


----------



## Jax

picklepossy said:


> The bracelet is worth every penny. I own a number of Omega's and this bracelet just walks all over it. The best bracelet by a mile.


It's the only bracelet on a watch that I really love and would probably never trade out for a strap in the summer. Part of it is the fit and part of it I think is the color.


----------



## Jax

This is is highly visible at night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up1911fan

picklepossy said:


> The bracelet is worth every penny. I own a number of Omega's and this bracelet just walks all over it. The best bracelet by a mile.


Thanks.


----------



## the MJ




----------



## vhammoudeh

I wanted to share some pictures of the Damasko I got about a month ago, I waited to try it with some different straps just to see which I like the most.

First is the original leather that came with it 








Here is one with a black "kevlar" 








This is my favorite for now, military green nylon








And at last a bit of showing off, a shot of it alongside its bigger brother


----------



## Luke*

Love the military green strap where did you purchase it ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vhammoudeh

I bought both of the replacement straps from Amazon, the green one is called Fanmis and was $15 or so.


----------



## fishoop

Hi all,

Where can I order Damasko from the USA? I wan't to be sure i'm doing this from the correct/legit AD...

thanks,


----------



## DummySmacks

fishoop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can I order Damasko from the USA? I wan't to be sure i'm doing this from the correct/legit AD...
> 
> thanks,


Got mine from WatchMann.com


----------



## uvalaw2005

Another vote for watchmann. I've not had the pleasure of buying new from Greg yet, but he's been a gentleman in assisting with a few repairs.


----------



## fishoop

Thanks guys, looks good! I'll post a follow up if/when i pull the trigger


----------



## thejollywatcher

fishoop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can I order Damasko from the USA? I wan't to be sure i'm doing this from the correct/legit AD...
> 
> thanks,


From Greg Stein at WatchMann.com

His CS is stellar.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches.


----------



## uvalaw2005

stuffler said:


> Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches.


Mike - Do you happen to know how they handle warranty service? One of the things I like about Greg is that he does it locally, rather than send it back to Germany. I wasn't sure if the Timeless folks did the same. I have had excellent customer service from them on some non-Damasko inquiries.


----------



## Robotaz

uvalaw2005 said:


> Mike - Do you happen to know how they handle warranty service? One of the things I like about Greg is that he does it locally, rather than send it back to Germany. I wasn't sure if the Timeless folks did the same. I have had excellent customer service from them on some non-Damasko inquiries.


Unless things have changed, Timeless will return it to Germany. I had Greg fix mine that I bought with a bad rotor from a guy who bought it at Timeless. I didn't even pay $100 to fix it right, with a guy a trust, in a reasonable amount of time. Came back just like I sent it, but with no slop in the rotor bearing.

Things could have changed over the past few months though.


----------



## blowfish89

Another +1 for Watchmann, having bought twice from him myself. You can also directly order from Damasko Germany, but their customer service sucks (which is a shame).


----------



## fbones24

DA47. Toxicnato. 









Sent from House Mars.


----------



## Betterthere

fishoop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can I order Damasko from the USA? I wan't to be sure i'm doing this from the correct/legit AD...
> 
> thanks,


Bought my first couple of weeks ago from Greg at watchmann. He was very helpful with my questions (even on a Sunday). He also adds an additional year of warranty from him in addition to the 2 year Damasko warranty.


----------



## Hugh from Alamo

DC67Si


----------



## boomersooner

Another NATO combo

IMG_6195 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89

julywest said:


> Bought my first couple of weeks ago from Greg at watchmann. He was very helpful with my questions (even on a Sunday). He also adds an additional year of warranty from him in addition to the 2 year Damasko warranty.


Congrats, what did you buy?


----------



## sashator




----------



## Dre

blowfish89 said:


> Another +1 for Watchmann, having bought twice from him myself. You can also directly order from Damasko Germany, but their customer service sucks (which is a shame).


Can I ask you to elaborate why their customer service sucks?


----------



## blowfish89

Dre said:


> Can I ask you to elaborate why their customer service sucks?


Here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/damasko-blew-but-kudos-anders-gnomon-watches-1216458.html


----------



## Betterthere

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats, what did you buy?


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## thejames1

DA46









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejollywatcher

DC 67










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## birdynamnam

white dial too

P1200010 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## formatez

[/URL]


----------



## qcjulle

This arrived today, still waiting for my custom strap. Looks like the white dial is in the minority.


----------



## Dre

qcjulle said:


> This arrived today, still waiting for my custom strap. Looks like the white dial is in the minority.


Great to have the DC56 and DC57 in back to back posts. I'm considering the black DC56, though having a white dialed Damasko to complement my black DA44 has a certain appeal.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## birdynamnam

P1200314 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## StufflerMike

This thread successfully runned for two years and a couple of month. With the new Damasko Uhren Forum being opened here on WUS there's now a follow up thread. I am sure we will make this thread as successfull as the old one. Get started guys (and girls).


----------

